# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Περι αστυνόμευσης

## marculionis

Βλέπω στις ειδήσεις τα (δικαιολογημένα) παράπονα περί ελλιπής αστυνόμευσης και σκέφτομαι με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό…..

Το 2002 όταν βγήκα νέος αστυφύλακας από τι σχολή τοποθετήθηκα σε ένα αστυνομικό τμήμα (δεν έχει σημασία ποιο..) το οποίο είχε υπάρχουσα δύναμη 105 άτομα προσωπικό (λόγο ιδιάζουσας περιοχής) και λειτουργούσα άρτια κατά γενική ομολογία.
Σήμερα το ίδιο ΑΤ έχει υπάρχουσα δύναμη 37 άτομα εκ των οποίων με το νέο έτος φεύγουν για διάφορους λόγους τα 7 από αυτά (αποστρατεύσεις, μεταθέσεις κλπ) ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχουν μειωθεί οι απαιτήσεις σε προσωπικό, αντιθέτως μάλιστα όσο περνάει ο καιρός αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα η επικινδυνότητα στην εν λόγο περιοχή.
Τα ίδια ακριβώς συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. που έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ασφάλεια των πολιτών (Αστυνομικά Τμήματα, Τμήματα Ασφαλείας, Τροχαίας και φυσικά η άμεση δράση).
Λογικό το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν ότι όλο αυτό το προσωπικό έχει μετατεθεί σε υπηρεσίες ‘’του βολέματος’’, σε υπηρεσίες γραφείου (των οποίων τα κτήρια σε λίγο αναμένεται να ‘’βουλιάξουν’’ από το προσωπικό που περιφέρεται ασκόπως) και φυσικά στο αφάν κατέ των υπηρεσιών στα ‘’επίσημα’’ όπως τα λέμε (προσωπικές ασφάλειες βουλευτών, δημοσιογράφων, δικηγόρων, star system και σία).Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχει ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΣ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ στις ανωτέρω υπηρεσίες (κάνουν τα ψώνια, βγάζουν σκύλους βόλτα, πάνε τους μπόμπιρες στο σχολείο και άλλα μαργαριτάρια..).
Και καταλήγω με την εξής απορία:
Έχουν χάσει το νόημα, η πολιτική και φυσική ηγεσία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., και την οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον γκρεμό ή είναι αυτή είναι μόνο δική μου εντύπωση;;;;;

----------


## gadgetakias

Πόσοι συνάδελφοί σου επιζητούν και βάζουν μέσον για να πάνε σε γραφεία ή στα "επίσημα";

Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι σαν την υποχρεωτική παραμεθώριο του στρατού και στην αστυνομία..

----------


## Kawaboy

Πιστευω πως εχει να κανει με το ποιος θελει να κανει καλα τη δουλεια του και ποιος οχι.οταν εσυ θα ανταλλασεις χτυπα ξυλο πυροβολισμους με ρωσσους η αλβανους,καποιος αλλος θα ναι στο γραφειο και θα αναφερει απλα το συμβαν.Το θεμα ειναι να πιστευεις πως εσυ κανεις καλα τη δουλεια σου.Φταινε ομως αυτες οι πελατειακες σχεσεις της χωρας μας!Υπομονη και αφοσιωση στο σοβαρο και δυσκολο εργο σου.

----------


## commando

> Βλέπω στις ειδήσεις τα (δικαιολογημένα) παράπονα περί ελλιπής αστυνόμευσης και σκέφτομαι με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό…..
> 
> Το 2002 όταν βγήκα νέος αστυφύλακας από τι σχολή τοποθετήθηκα σε ένα αστυνομικό τμήμα (δεν έχει σημασία ποιο..) το οποίο είχε υπάρχουσα δύναμη 105 άτομα προσωπικό (λόγο ιδιάζουσας περιοχής) και λειτουργούσα άρτια κατά γενική ομολογία.
> Σήμερα το ίδιο ΑΤ έχει υπάρχουσα δύναμη 37 άτομα εκ των οποίων με το νέο έτος φεύγουν για διάφορους λόγους τα 7 από αυτά (αποστρατεύσεις, μεταθέσεις κλπ) ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχουν μειωθεί οι απαιτήσεις σε προσωπικό, αντιθέτως μάλιστα όσο περνάει ο καιρός αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα η επικινδυνότητα στην εν λόγο περιοχή.
> Τα ίδια ακριβώς συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. που έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ασφάλεια των πολιτών (Αστυνομικά Τμήματα, Τμήματα Ασφαλείας, Τροχαίας και φυσικά η άμεση δράση).
> Λογικό το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν ότι όλο αυτό το προσωπικό έχει μετατεθεί σε υπηρεσίες ‘’του βολέματος’’, σε υπηρεσίες γραφείου (των οποίων τα κτήρια σε λίγο αναμένεται να ‘’βουλιάξουν’’ από το προσωπικό που περιφέρεται ασκόπως) και φυσικά στο αφάν κατέ των υπηρεσιών στα ‘’επίσημα’’ όπως τα λέμε (προσωπικές ασφάλειες βουλευτών, δημοσιογράφων, δικηγόρων, star system και σία).Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχει ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΣ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ στις ανωτέρω υπηρεσίες (κάνουν τα ψώνια, βγάζουν σκύλους βόλτα, πάνε τους μπόμπιρες στο σχολείο και άλλα μαργαριτάρια..).
> Και καταλήγω με την εξής απορία:
> Έχουν χάσει το νόημα, η πολιτική και φυσική ηγεσία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., και την οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον γκρεμό ή είναι αυτή είναι μόνο δική μου εντύπωση;;;;;


Μην το βλεπεις σαν ελληνικη αναγκη αλλα σαν ευρωπαικη απαιτηση .Εχουμε τους περισσοτερους αστυνομικους αναλογικα στην Ευρωπη ενω ολη η ιεραρχια ειναι ανεκπαιδευτη κ βεβαια κομματοκεντρικη χρονο με το χρονο στοχος ειναι οι αστυνομικοι να κανουν τα βασικα κ τα υπολοιπα οι δημοτικοι εσπρακτορομπατσοι κ οι γυναικες αστυνομικοι.Αυτα υστερα απο πολυ οργανωση-μηχανογραφηση-τεχνολογια κλπ κλπ.Τωρα κανουν σπασμωδικες κινησεις στην μειωση χωρις οργανωση στην αστυνομευση με τεχνολογια οποτε θα σκασει βομβα πολυ συντομα.
Το συστημα αυτο δεν με εξεφραζε και εμενα γιαυτο παραιτηθηκα απο την αστυνομια το 1999 σε συμβουλευω να κανεις το ιδιο εκτος κ το κανεις για βιοποριστικους λογους μονο.

----------


## Neuromancer

> Πόσοι συνάδελφοί σου επιζητούν και βάζουν μέσον για να πάνε σε γραφεία ή στα "επίσημα";
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι σαν την υποχρεωτική παραμεθώριο του στρατού και στην αστυνομία..


gadgetakias++++

----------


## koki

Δυστυχώς, ακούγεται πολύ κυνικό ίσως, αλλά κάθε κοινωνία, έχει τους αστυνόμους, την αστυνόμευση, τους πολιτικούς, τα κόμματα, τα βολέματα, και και και..., που της αντιστοιχούν!

Τι θέλει να γίνει το 99% του ελλ. πληθυσμού; Να πιάσει θέση σε ένα υπουργείο, μόνιμος φυσικά, και να αγοράζει αγρό.. Για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο οι αστυνομικοί θα έπρεπε να διαφέρουν; Και πόσο μάλιστα οι πολιτικοί, που ψηφίζονται κιόλας από αυτό τον πληθυσμό.
Γιατί πες ότι οι κακοί αστυνομικοί είναι όλοι στρατόκ*οι ή βλάκες ή εξουσιομανείς ή κάτι... Αλλά αυτοί που τους διαχειρίζονται είναι αιρετοί.. Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο κομμάτι! 

Τεσπά, ουφ μπουφ, γκουχ και λοιπά επιφωνήματα δυσαρέσκειας

----------


## marculionis

> Πόσοι συνάδελφοί σου επιζητούν και βάζουν μέσον για να πάνε σε γραφεία ή στα "επίσημα";
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι σαν την υποχρεωτική παραμεθώριο του στρατού και στην αστυνομία..


Θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι και πάλι οι μη προνομιούχοι θα την πληρώσουν.
Και μην μου πείς οτι δεν παίζει βίσμα στα ζητήματα παραμεθορίου γιατι δεν θα σε πιστέψω.
Δυστυχώς και ο στρατός έχει ''χαλάσει''...

----------


## marculionis

> Εχουμε τους περισσοτερους αστυνομικους αναλογικα στην Ευρωπη ενω ολη η ιεραρχια ειναι ανεκπαιδευτη κ βεβαια κομματοκεντρικη χρονο με το χρονο στοχος ειναι οι αστυνομικοι να κανουν τα βασικα κ τα υπολοιπα οι δημοτικοι εσπρακτορομπατσοι κ οι γυναικες αστυνομικοι.Αυτα υστερα απο πολυ οργανωση-μηχανογραφηση-τεχνολογια κλπ κλπ.Τωρα κανουν σπασμωδικες κινησεις στην μειωση χωρις οργανωση στην αστυνομευση με τεχνολογια οποτε θα σκασει βομβα πολυ συντομα.
> Το συστημα αυτο δεν με εξεφραζε και εμενα γιαυτο παραιτηθηκα απο την αστυνομια το 1999 σε συμβουλευω να κανεις το ιδιο εκτος κ το κανεις για βιοποριστικους λογους μονο.


Για την πρώτη σου παράγραφο δεν θα σχολιάσω τα είπες όλα (αυτά σκέφτομαι και συζητάω σε ΚΑΘΕ βάρδυα...).++++++++++++++

Οσο γιατην παραίτηση να σου πώ..Δεν είναι εύκολο να ''σβήσω'' 7 χρόνια και να αρχίσω απο το μηδέν.Δεν είναι βιοποριστικό το ζήτημα.Αναγνωρίζω πάντος το λάθος μου να επιλέξω αστυνομία αντι των σχολών που έπιανα με τον βαθμό μου στις πανελλήνιες (μηχανολόγος, χημικός, μαθηματικός κλπ..)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billaros

> Αναγνωρίζω πάντος το λάθος μου να επιλέξω αστυνομία αντι των σχολών που έπιανα με τον βαθμό μου στις πανελλήνιες (μηχανολόγος, χημικός, μαθηματικός κλπ..)


Μη νομιζεις οτι εκανες μεγαλο λαθος παντως διοτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ροδινα τα πραγματα εκει εξω για πολλους απο αυτους που ανεφερες!! μη σου πω για τους περισσοτερους..  ::  



> Θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι και πάλι οι μη προνομιούχοι θα την πληρώσουν.
> Και μην μου πείς οτι δεν παίζει βίσμα στα ζητήματα παραμεθορίου γιατι δεν θα σε πιστέψω.
> Δυστυχώς και ο στρατός έχει ''χαλάσει''...


Δεν εχεις αδικο, απλα ειναι απειροελαχιστο το ποσοστο που γλιτωνει την παραμεθωριο στους μονιμους στρατιωτικους σε σχεση με αυτους που βολευονται στην αστυνομια σε θεσεις οπως αυτες που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω.

----------


## andreas

Τους τελευταιες 3 μηνες εχω γυρισει καμια 80αρια τμηματα.
Η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη!

Το 90% ειναι σε θεσεις γραφειου, κανοντας γραφειοκρατικη δουλεια. Περιμενουμε η αστυνομια να ελενξει εναν δημο με 3 περιπολικα, και αλλα 6 παρκαρισμενα?

*Σκηνικο Νο1:* Αξ.Υπ. πιανει συζητηση με συναδελφο και του λεει : "παλι εσυ θα την κανεις την δουλεια? παλι μ@λ@κα σε επιασαν" ? No comment...

*Σκηνικο Νο2:*  Αστυνομικος να θελει να παει για _προσωπικη_ δουλεια και κανονιζει με συναδελφο να πανε με περιπολικο... ΜΙα λιγοτερη περιπολια απο τις ηδη λιγες....

Για να μην αναφερω και για αγωνες ποδοσφαιρου εν ωρα εργασιας  ::   ::  

Δεν ειναι οτι δεν φτανουν! Απλα ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ να δουλεψουν!
Και μετα ζητανε επιδομα γιατι κουραζονται απο την καρεκλα! 
Αν εχουν τα @@ να δωσουν επιδομα (bonus?) μονο στις περιπολιες μπας και αυξηθουν

και το κερασακι? Βγαινει ο υπουργος και τους χαιδευει τα αυτια! "Θελω επιδομα ή παραιτουμαι" , "μειωση της εγκληματικοτητας" και αλλες μουφιες!

----------


## marculionis

> Δεν ειναι οτι δεν φτανουν! Απλα ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ να δουλεψουν!
> Και μετα ζητανε επιδομα γιατι κουραζονται απο την καρεκλα! 
> Αν εχουν τα @@ να δωσουν επιδομα (bonus?) μονο στις περιπολιες μπας και αυξηθουν
> 
> και το κερασακι? Βγαινει ο υπουργος και τους χαιδευει τα αυτια! "Θελω επιδομα ή παραιτουμαι" , "μειωση της εγκληματικοτητας" και αλλες μουφιες!


1. Βουλομένο γράμμα διαβάζεις.....Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε εδώ για τα επιδόματα και αν τα δικαιούται η όχι.Είσαι εντελώς off topic.Ανοιξε άλλο εαν θες κουβέντα γιαυτό.


2. ''ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ''.....ασχολίαστο (εκτός αν μας πείς τι επαγγέλεσαι και εσύ).


3. ''κουράζονται απο την καρέκλα''....Ξέρεις κάποιοι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουν και υπηρεσίες γραφείου αλλίως οι (δικομανείς) πολίτες θα έτρωγαν τα λεφτα στους δικηγόρους, θα έτρεχαν στις ουρές των ΚΕΠ για ολα τα γνήσια, ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν αντίγραφα απο τα δελτία συμβάντων και το ΒΑΣ (μεγάλης σημασίας δυνατότητα σε σοβαρές υποθέσεις...) και πολλά άλλα που και να στα εξηγήσω δεν θα παραδεχθείς οτι υφίστανται.

4. ΟΣΑ απο τα ΑΤ έχουν άτομα ΕΧΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ (αμοιβόμενες τις λέμε) ΠΕΡΙΠΟΛΙΕΣ (πεζές όπως ακριβώς απαιτούν οι πολίτες).Οπότε βούτα τη γλώσσα στο μυαλό πριν κάνεις το κομμάτι σου...Αμα δεν ξέρεις ρώτα, δεν κοστίζει...

Υ.Γ. : Μου θύμισες μια μεγάλη ατάκα του Γιάννη Ιωαννίδη έτσι που τα ξέρεις ΟΛΑ...''Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε 11 εκατομύρια προθυπουργοί, πρόεδροι και προπονητές.....''.

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ φίλε μου, ήμουν για αρκετό καιρό σε μια θέση συμβούλου μηχανικού, και μπαινόβγαινα στο αρχηγείο σας στην Κατεχάκη. 
Επίσης είχα συναναστραφεί/δουλέψει μαζί με καμιά 100στη αστυνομικούς (κυρίως αξιωματικούς,έως και υποστράτηγους...αλλά και αρκετούς υπαξιωματικούς και πολιτικούς υπαλλήλους του ΥΔΤ,ΓΑΔΑ,κλπ)...για 2 χρόνια την εποχή των Αγώνων....
Η εικόνα που πήρα από την επαφή μου αυτή, να την πω ευγενικα, συμφωνεί με αυτή του andrea...λίγα είναι τα άτομα που ΔΕΝ βαριούνται να δουλέψουν.
Προσωπικά αυτήν την εικόνα πήρα από τις μεγάλες κεντρικές υπηρεσίες που έχετε.

Τώρα ο Αντρέας ξέρω ότι λόγω επαγγελματικών του ασχολιών έχει γυρίσει τους τελευταίους μήνες σχεδόν όλα τα αστυνομικά τμήματα της Αττικής....ήταν να τα γυρίσω και εγώ αλλά δεν έκατσε χρονικά...οπότε έχεις από δύο διαφορετικά άτομα (εμένα και τον Αντρέα) την ίδια πάνω κάτω άποψη για το σύνολο σχεδόν την αστυνομίας (και μεγάλες και μικρές υπηρεσίες).

Και για να μην το δεις στραβά, σου λέω ότι δεν έχουμε κανένα προσωπικό συμφέρον από αυτά που λέμε ή ότι τρέφουμε κάποιο μίσος για την αστυνομία...μπορώ να πω μάλιστα ότι αντίθετα κιόλας θα έπρεπε να λέμε καλά λόγια, αφού έχουμε φάει ψωμί από την αστυνομία.

Τώρα σχετικά με το αρχικό σου ερώτημα



> Έχουν χάσει το νόημα, η πολιτική και φυσική ηγεσία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., και την οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον γκρεμό ή είναι αυτή είναι μόνο δική μου εντύπωση;;;;;


όσο αφορά την πολιτική ηγεσία της αστυνομίας.....είναι όπως και οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί (ας μην το αναλύσω πιο πολύ και φάω καμιά μήνυση), και η στρατιωτική ηγεσία είναι απλά πιόνια της πολιτικής ηγεσίας...που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πάρουν κανά βαθμό/θέση στις κρίσεις που έχετε τον Μάρτιο (εάν θυμάμαι καλά)...
Ο δε "συναδελφισμός" σας, αγγίζει τα όρια της κάστας...

----------


## marculionis

> όσο αφορά την πολιτική ηγεσία της αστυνομίας.....είναι όπως και οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί (ας μην το αναλύσω πιο πολύ και φάω καμιά μήνυση), και η στρατιωτική ηγεσία είναι απλά πιόνια της πολιτικής ηγεσίας...που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πάρουν κανά βαθμό/θέση στις κρίσεις που έχετε τον Μάρτιο (εάν θυμάμαι καλά)...
> Ο δε "συναδελφισμός" σας, αγγίζει τα όρια της κάστας...


Μαζί σου όσον αφορά την εξάρτηση της φυσικής ηγεσία απο την πολιτική λόγο δημοσίων σχέσεων με σκοπό την εύνοια στις κρίσεις (ναι τον Μάρτιο γίνονται)...
Συναναστράφηκες με βαθμοφόρους δηλαδή με υπαλλήλους που έχουν βάλει 1000 χαρτιά σε μια σειρά και τα συμπληρώνουνε με βλέψεις για καριέρα (κανόνας όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες γραφείου)...ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με εμάς του ''δρόμου''.Τέλος πάντον δικαίωμά σας να πιστεύετε οτι θέλετε.
Οσο για την κάστα θα σου πώ μόνο ένα.Το μισό τμήμα ρουφιανεύει το άλλο μισό.Αν είναι κάστα αυτό τότε σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.

Ολα όσα αναφέρεις ανωτέρω είναι πραγματικότητα στους (υψηλόβαθμους κυρίως) βαθμοφόρους αλλά όχι στην αστυνόμευση στην οποία αναφέρομαι εγώ (αυτή που έχει άμεση επαφή με τον πολίτη).Τους καρεκλοκένταυρους της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. τους έχω κράξει πολάκις και συμφωνώ μαζί σας.Εδώ άνοιξα κουβέντα για την αστυνομία που υπηρετεί τον πολίτη γιατί σε αυτή ανήκω.Τυος υπόλοιπους ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΡΦΟΥΣ.Ετσι απλά.

----------


## papashark

> *Σκηνικο Νο2:*  Αστυνομικος να θελει να παει για _προσωπικη_ δουλεια και κανονιζει με συναδελφο να πανε με περιπολικο... ΜΙα λιγοτερη περιπολια απο τις ηδη λιγες....


Αντίθετα, μια περιπολία παραπάνω είναι....  ::  

 ::  Δυστυχώς η θέα ενός περιπολικού στο δρόμο μας κάνει ποιο συνετούς οδηγούς (που δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε ανάγκη να το δούμε για να είμαστε ποιό συνετοί), φοβίζει και τα κακοποιά στοιχεία, κλπ.

Οπως στην εθνική που κάνει βόλτα το περιπολικό με τον φάρο αναμένο για να κόβουν 5 χλμ πριν και 5χλμ μετά...


Οταν ήμουν Ρουμανία, είχε ένα αστυνομικό σε κάθε γωνία, για τον πεζό να μην σταμάταγες στην διασταύρωση, πάει την έτρωγες την κλήση, νομίζει κανείς όμως ότι δεν έχουν εγκληματικότητα ?



Τώρα για τα περί βαριεστημάρας.

Αν αφήσουμε τα ρατσιστικά που τρέφουν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα προς τους αστυνομικούς, ξεχνάμε πολύ εύκολα ότι και αυτοί είναι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους κλασσικοί νεοέλληνες και μάλιστα κατά μεγάλο βαθμό δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι....

Δυστηχώς το νομικό μας σύστημα αλλά και η κακή ρατσιστική προδιάθεση που έχει μεγάλο μέρος του πλυθησμού και των ΜΜΕ δεν τους αφήνει να την δουν και λίγο αλλιώς και να νιώσουν περήφανοι γι' αυτό που είναι και να προσπαθήσουν λίγο παραπάνω.....

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> όσο αφορά την πολιτική ηγεσία της αστυνομίας.....είναι όπως και οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί (ας μην το αναλύσω πιο πολύ και φάω καμιά μήνυση), και η στρατιωτική ηγεσία είναι απλά πιόνια της πολιτικής ηγεσίας...που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πάρουν κανά βαθμό/θέση στις κρίσεις που έχετε τον Μάρτιο (εάν θυμάμαι καλά)...
> Ο δε "συναδελφισμός" σας, αγγίζει τα όρια της κάστας...
> 
> 
> Μαζί σου όσον αφορά την εξάρτηση της φυσικής ηγεσία απο την πολιτική λόγο δημοσίων σχέσεων με σκοπό την εύνοια στις κρίσεις (ναι τον Μάρτιο γίνονται)...
> Συναναστράφηκες με βαθμοφόρους δηλαδή με υπαλλήλους που έχουν βάλει 1000 χαρτιά σε μια σειρά και τα συμπληρώνουνε με βλέψεις για καριέρα (κανόνας όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες γραφείου)...ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με εμάς του ''δρόμου''.Τέλος πάντον δικαίωμά σας να πιστεύετε οτι θέλετε.
> Οσο για την κάστα θα σου πώ μόνο ένα.Το μισό τμήμα ρουφιανεύει το άλλο μισό.Αν είναι κάστα αυτό τότε σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.
> ...


Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε στο κομμάτι που αφορά τους βαθμοφόρους τουλάχιστον, για τους απλούς μαχόμενους αστυνομικούς είναι μεγάλο το θέμα και πραγματικά λυπηρό.

Για το θέμα της συναδελφικότητας δεν αναφερόμουν στην ρουφιανιά, που πράγματι ειναι ανεπτυγμένη σε απίστευτο βαθμό, και μάλιστα όσο πιο πάνω πας σε βαθμούς γίνεται κανονική επιστήμη....αναφερόμουν στις εξυπηρετήσεις/χάρες/κλπ που κάνει ο ένας στον άλλον που πολλές φορές είναι και παράνομα, χαρακτηριστικά που βλεπεις σε καθεστώς κάστας.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, όταν λεω παράνομα, δεν εννοώ ποινικά κολάσιμα (που και τέτοια γίνονται), αλλά για παράδειγμα μπορώ απλά να αναφέρω κάτι ανούσιο, όπως η χρήση περιπολικού με αναμένο φάρο για να μην περιμένει στο φανάρι ή για να μην αργήσει από το σκασιαρχείο που έχει κάνει εν ώρα υπηρεσίας περνώντας μια βόλτα από την γκόμενά του, συνδυάζοντας 2 σε 1.
Ένα άλλο απλό παράδειγμα, που συνέβει με μένα συνεπιβάτη σε προσωπικό αυτοκίνητο ενός Αστυνόμου Α, πηγαίνοντας με για δουλειά της υπηρεσίας, κατεβαίνοντας κεντρικό δρόμο με 160+...χωρίς ζώνες, μας σταματάει σε ένα φανάρι μια μηχανή με κάποιον τροχονόμο....χωρίς καμιά συνέπεια. 
Με σταματάει εμένα τροχαίος γιατί δεν φόραγα ζώνη, είχα προβολάκια, και φιμέ τζάμια και οδηγούσα με επικίνδυνους ελιγμούς (επειδή άλλαξα 2 λωρίδες τσουλόντας πριν το φανάρι) ,κάνωντας την σούμα έβγαλε ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό, πιάνοντας του την κουβέντα ήταν ανένδοτος (ήταν και τέλος του μήνα), με ανάγκασε να τηλεφωνήσω σε ένα γνωστό μου, λέγοντας παράλληλα στον αστυνομικό να μην προχωρήσει στο γράψιμο, ο οποίος κάπου είπε κάτι, και η κλήση άλλαξε σε σύσταση.
Ένα άλλο και τελευταίο παράδειγμα με μένα οδηγό, συνοδηγό έναν τάξιάρχο, στην Αττική Οδό, με 180-200κμ, έχοντας αργήσει σε ένα meeting για δουλειά της Αστυνομίας, στην εξοδο της Αττικής μας σταματάει περιπολικό, χωρίς συνέπειες.

Τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν δεκάδες, και δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ σε κάποια άλλα που είναι πολύ χειρότερα και από ποινικής μεριάς...

Όπως και να έχει όμως έχω δει και έχω αναγνωρίσει την πραγματικά σκληρή και επικίνδυνη (και χωρίς αναγνώριση) δουλειά των απλών αστυνομικών που πολλές φορές ξεπερνούν εαυτούς για να τα καταφέρουν (έχοντας να σκεφτούν και την δικιά τους οικογένεια).
Καλώς ή κακώς είχα και έχω αρκετά μεγάλη σχέση με την Αστυνομία (τώρα πλέον σε συγγενικό επίπεδο μόνο) και ξέρω αρκετά καλά το τι προβλήματα και δυσκολίες έχουν οι αστυνομικοί....αλλά αυτά δεν είναι γνωστά πριν κάποιος μπει στην Σχολή? ή αναγκάστηκε κάποιος να γίνει αστυνομικος?

----------


## [email protected]

> Οσο για την κάστα θα σου πώ μόνο ένα.Το μισό τμήμα ρουφιανεύει το άλλο μισό.Αν είναι κάστα αυτό τότε σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πολλούς αστυνομικούς, από αυτούς που έχω γνωρίσει, μπορώ να πω ότι έχω σχηματίσει μια τέτοια εικόνα.

Δυστυχώς, το πρόβλημα της ελληνικής αστυνομίας είναι μεγαλύτερο από μια απλή "βαριεστημάρα του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου" ή από τις σκοπιμότητες "ανέλιξης" του κάθε αξιωματικού. Αν ήταν αυτά τότε η αστυνομία θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα.

Το χάλι όμως το οποίο παρουσιάζει έχει τις ρίζες του σε βάθος χρόνου. Δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι για κάποιες δεκαετίες η αστυνομία υπήρχε, εκπαιδευόταν και πληρωνόταν αποκλειστικά για να κυνηγάει και να δέρνει πάσης φύσεως αριστερούς. Εκείνα τα χρόνια έμπαινες στην αστυνομία μόνο αν γινόταν πιστευτό το μίσος σου και η απέχθειά σου για τους κομμουνιστές, πλην ολίγον εξαιρέσεων.

Με την αλλαγή φρουράς στην πολιτική σκηνή της χώρας τη δεκαετία του '80, η αστυνομία έμεινε χωρίς ουσιαστικό ρόλο, διότι απ?το να κυνηγάς έναν κνίτη φοιτητή μέχρι να κηνηγάς τον Πάσαρη υπήρχη τεράστιο χάσμα και ικανότητας και εκπαίδευσης και νοοτροπίας και και και...

Βέβαια για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους σκοπιμοτήτων και άλλων, δεν υπήρξε καμία ουσιαστική κίνηση για να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. Οι μεν ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΙ αρκούνται στην αστυνομία για να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση θυμίζοντας στο κοινό τους άλλες εποχές σε μία εκφυλισμένη προσπάθεια για συσπείρωση, οι δε ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟΙ χρησιμοποιούν μία παραδοσιακά δεξιόστροφη μερίδα δημοσίων υπαλλήλων για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους και ως εκεί.

Τώρα θα επικαλεστεί κάποιος (ίσως) ότι τι μας λες τώρα για πράγματα που έγιναν πριν δεκαετίες και τι σχέση έχει τωρα... κτλ. Δυστυχώς έχει και παραέχει. Απλά τα τελευταία χρόνια με την αλλαγή του τρόπου εισαγωγής νέων ανθρώπων στις τάξεις της αστυνομίας, μπήκε καινούργιο δυναμικό με διαφοροποιημένες θέσεις και αντιλήψεις και έτσι καταλλήγει η κατάσταση σε αυτό που αναφέρει ο marculionis.

Υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί αστυνομικοί, όπως υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί υπάλληλοι σε άλλες ΔΕΚΟ, όπως υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες, δήμαρχοι, ναυτεργάτες, σύζυγοι και χίλιοι δυο άλλοι.
Το να τους ξεχωρίζουμε είναι θεμιτό, το να τους βάζουμε όμως στο ίδιο τσουβάλι to make a point είναι λάθος. Και ειδικά όταν το κάνουμε αγνοόντας τις αιτίες και τους λόγους και γενικά την ιστορία του τόπου μας τότε είναι απαράδεκτο.

Και για να προλάβω τυχόν flame λόγω της φαινομενικής συμπάθειάς μου για την αστυνομία (όπου δεν ισχύει, απλά σέβομαι τους αστυνομικούς όπως και τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες, δίχως να τους τσουβαλιάζω κάπου) απλά θα αναφέρω ότι ούτε πράσινος ούτε κόκκινος ούτε μπλε είμαι, με έναν πατέρα που σήμερα θα ήταν 75 και τρεις φορές πέρασε από το διώξεως κομμουνισμού επί χούντας χωρίς να είναι μέλος του ΚΚΕ και αρκετούς φίλους και γνωστούς που φάγανε το ξύλο αρκούδας και μη χειρότερα.

Όποια βιώματα και να'χω όμως από τον κοινωνικό μου και οικογενειακό μου περίγυρο, δεν είναι αρκετά για να κακοχαρακτηρίσω και να βρίσω τον marculionis και μια μεγάλη (ελπίζω, εύχομαι) μερίδα συναδέλφων, χωρίς καν να τους γνωρίζω, επειδή κάποιοι συνάδελφοί τους θα έπρεπε ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΟΙ σ'αυτη την χώρα. Αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν.

Αυτά τα ολίγα.
Ευαριστώ.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Δεν ειναι οτι δεν φτανουν! Απλα ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ να δουλεψουν!
> Και μετα ζητανε επιδομα γιατι κουραζονται απο την καρεκλα! 
> Αν εχουν τα @@ να δωσουν επιδομα (bonus?) μονο στις περιπολιες μπας και αυξηθουν
> 
> και το κερασακι? Βγαινει ο υπουργος και τους χαιδευει τα αυτια! "Θελω επιδομα ή παραιτουμαι" , "μειωση της εγκληματικοτητας" και αλλες μουφιες!
> 
> 
> ...


Μονο και μονο η αντιδραση σου δειχνει ποσο απολυτος εισαι. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να επιτιθεσαι ....

1. Ολα ζυγιζονται και τιποτα δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητο απο την γενικη κατασταση. 

2. Δουλευω,πανω απο 8ωρο καυθε μερα, δεν τρομπαρω 8 ωρες σε μια καρεκλα λεγοντας στον συναδελφο μου "μ@λ@κα παλι εσυ κανεις την δουλεια".* Αληθεια για αυτο δεν μας ειπες την γνωμη σου....* Εγω παντως αμα το ελεγα την αλλη μερα θα πηγαινα λογιστηριο και μετα σπιτι μου. Αυτος απλα εκατσε στην καρεκλα του , κοιτωντας τα 3 ^^^ στο πετο του , περιμενωντας τον επομενο μισθο (ποιος την χαρη του με τις καινουργιες αυξησεις τωρα)

3. Ναι, να τις κανουν αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι πηζουν τοσο πολυ που δεν εχουμε αστυνομευση στους δρομους... Αληθεια, τι δυναμικοτητα εχει καθε τμημα στους δρομους? 

4. Περιπολια πεζη δυσκολα στο Μαρουσι. Ειχα δει μονο μετα απο καταγγελια , για μια εβδομαδα, συγκεκριμενη ωρα και μετα μην τους ειδες..... Τωρα πιασανε και τα κρυα, καλα εισαι!!! 

Βασικα πεσμου την αποψη σου γαι τους συναδελφους σου που παιζανε μπαλα εν ωρα υπηρεσιας. Εκγυμναση του Αστυνομικου σωματος να μπορει να πιανει τους γρηγορους ληστες καλυτερα?

Το προβλημα δημιουργειται οχι γιατι υπαροχυν λιγοι που καθονται αλλα επειδη οι περισσοτεροι καθονται.




> Τώρα για τα περί βαριεστημάρας.
> 
> Αν αφήσουμε τα ρατσιστικά που τρέφουν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα προς τους αστυνομικούς, ξεχνάμε πολύ εύκολα ότι και αυτοί είναι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους κλασσικοί νεοέλληνες και μάλιστα κατά μεγάλο βαθμό δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι....
> 
> Δυστηχώς το νομικό μας σύστημα αλλά και η κακή ρατσιστική προδιάθεση που έχει μεγάλο μέρος του πλυθησμού και των ΜΜΕ δεν τους αφήνει να την δουν και λίγο αλλιώς και να νιώσουν περήφανοι γι' αυτό που είναι και να προσπαθήσουν λίγο παραπάνω.....


Δεν νομιζω να εχω ρατσιστικα μαζι τους. Μια φορα που τους χρειαστηκα ,μια φορα υπηρετησαν το ρολο τους οπως επρεπε...
Το οτι ειναι κλασσικοι νεοελληνες δεν αλλαζει κατι ουτε τους δικαιολογει στο ελαχιστο.

Ιταλια μια φορα ετυχε να παρκαρω εξω απο το ΑΤ του Μιλανου, ειδα σε 20 λεπτα 3-4 διαφορετικες πεζες περιπολιες (3 ατομα η καθεμια), και πηγαιναν σε διαφορετικη πορεια η καθεμια . Εδω μπαινω σε τμημα, αφηνω βομβα και μυρωδια δεν θα παρουν. (για να μην ανα φερω τρελα καταστασεις και πεσουν ολοι κατω απο τα γελια)

----------


## papashark

> Δεν νομιζω να εχω ρατσιστικα μαζι τους.


Eσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις, αλλά μεγάλο ποσοστό έχει.

Ακόμα και σε προηγούμενο μύνημα διαβάζω _"η αστυνομία υπήρχε, εκπαιδευόταν και πληρωνόταν αποκλειστικά για να κυνηγάει και να δέρνει πάσης φύσεως αριστερούς."_

Το κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι ακόμα και σήμερα η αστυνομία αυτό το ρόλο έχει και αυτόματα αναγάγουν τους ευατούς τους σε θύματα, αγωνιστές μα και συνάμα ρατσιστές....


@ [email protected]

Χωρίς πλάκα, παλαιότερα ο πάσης φύσεως αριστερός ήταν το πρόβλημα της καθημερινότητας του κράτους, και με αυτό ασχολούντουσαν. Μην ξεχνάς ότι παλαιότερα αφήνανε την πόρτα του σπιτιού τους ανοιχτή και φεύγανε !!! (σε πόσες ελληνικές ταινίες το έχουμε δει....) Ενώ σήμερα μπαίνεις και κλειδώνεις ποιο καλά όταν είσαι μέσα, παρά όταν δεν είσαι, μέχρι και συναγερμό βάζεις, και παρακαλάς άμα μπουκάρουν τίποτα σαλταδόροι να κοιμάσε βαθειά και να μην τους πάρεις χαμπάρι....

Κάτσε και δες την διάθρωση της εγκληματικότητας την δεκαετία του '60 και '70, κλέφτες ? Ελάχιστοι και σε ψιλικά... Ναρκωτικά ? Καμιά φούντα, κανενα χασισάκι, από βαρύμαγκες και όχι κατεστραμένους πιτσιρικάδες να αργοπεθαίνουν στο πεζοδρόμιο από την ηρωϊνη. Οργανωμένο έγκλημα ? Αστείο τότε, σήμερα μαγαζιά που δεν πληρώνουν προστασία είναι ελάχιστα.... "Pull over the gaithar"....  ::

----------


## commando

Στο ΑΤ Παλαιου Φαληρου κανα γνωστο εχεις να μου ανανεωσει το διαβατηριο τσαμπα?Περσι πληρωσα παλι να πληρωνω τους κλεφτες επειδη τους @@@σε να τα αλλαξουν?

----------


## python

Babylona - *Polismania*

 ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

@ Papashark

σήμερα που δεν είναι οι αριστεροί το πρόβλημα του κράτους τι κάνουνε οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες γι αυτό?
Θα σου πω: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

Αν καταφέρει κάτι η αστυνομία μόνη της έχει καλώς και εννοείτε ότι δε θα μας πολυνοιάξει, αλλά αν πεντε σούργελα μέσα από την αστυνομία βιαιοπραγήσουν σε έναν ανυποψίαστο περαστικό τότε θα βγουν όλοι και θα θάψουν μαζί με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά. Σαν κάτι ανόητους που πάνε να κάψουν κάτι ξερόχορτα και καταλλήγουν να καίνε ολόκληρο δάσος

Επίσης, η ιστορική αναδρομή δεν κάνει κάποιον ρατσιστή, η άγνοιά της τον κάνει τέτοιο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## papashark

> σήμερα που δεν είναι οι αριστεροί το πρόβλημα του κράτους τι κάνουνε οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες γι αυτό?
> Θα σου πω: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Δηλαδή ? Να τους ξανακάνουμε πρόβλημα ?  ::   ::   ::  

(έφυγαν και οι βάρβαροι, και τώρα ? Τι θα κάνουμε χωρίς αυτούς, ήταν και αυτοί μια κάποια λύση.....).


Ρατσιστή όντως δεν σε κάνει η ιστορική αναδρομή, ρατσιστή σε κάνει η συμπεριφορά σου ξεχνώντας ότι ζεις στο 2000 και όχι στο 1960....

----------


## andreas

> Αν καταφέρει κάτι η αστυνομία μόνη της έχει καλώς και εννοείτε ότι δε θα μας πολυνοιάξει, αλλά αν πεντε σούργελα μέσα από την αστυνομία βιαιοπραγήσουν σε έναν ανυποψίαστο περαστικό τότε θα βγουν όλοι και θα θάψουν μαζί με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά. Σαν κάτι ανόητους που πάνε να κάψουν κάτι ξερόχορτα και καταλλήγουν να καίνε ολόκληρο δάσος


Γιατι οι στυνομικοι δεν ριχνουν ξυλο? Για να πιασουν κανενα πρεζακι για αποπειρα ληστειας να σου πω εγω.... Μαυρο το κανουν .... Και οχι μονο οσοι ειανι απο το τμημα . Μαζευονται και οι ειδικοι φρουροι απο τα τριγυρω τμηματα να ξεθυμανουν απο την παντοφλα της γυναικας

Αλλα κοτευουν να ριξουν βρομοξυλο στους αλητες που καινε σημαιες πανω στο πολυτεχνειο, καταστρεφουν δημοσια περιουσια και μαγαζια.

Υπερμετρο ζηλο (?) εκει που γουσταρουμε/μπορουμε λογο μπακας , τις κοτες στην αλλη (μην παρει φωτια το μπατζακι απο καμια μολοτοφ).... 
Ειναι και ακριβα τα υφασματα, και τα δινουν με το μετρο.... 

Κιλοταααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα που εισαι ?

----------


## marculionis

Είμαι νέος ακόμα (25 ετών) και ελπίζω πριν μου ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά να έχω δεί την Ελληνική κοινωνία ώριμη με το βλέμμα στο μέλλον.Ας ξεκολήσουμε επιτέλους απο τις μαύρες σελίδες του παρελθόντος.Το κυνήγι φαντασμάτων τελείωσε και το σταμάτησε η αυτοκαταστροφή τους μέσα απο το ίδιο τους το σύστημα (είτε το δέχονται είτε όχι).....
Κανένας δεν κυνηγάει κομμουνιστές πλέον.Ελεος ποιός ασχολείται;;
Εδώ έχουμε τον κίνδυνο της παγκοσμιοποίησης να μας καταπίνει μέρα με τη μέρα και κάποιοι ακόμα αγρόν αγοράζουν.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> Είμαι νέος ακόμα (25 ετών) και ελπίζω πριν μου ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά να έχω δεί την Ελληνική κοινωνία ώριμη με το βλέμμα στο μέλλον.Ας ξεκολήσουμε επιτέλους απο τις μαύρες σελίδες του παρελθόντος.Το κυνήγι φαντασμάτων τελείωσε και το σταμάτησε η αυτοκαταστροφή τους μέσα απο το ίδιο τους το σύστημα (είτε το δέχονται είτε όχι).....
> Κανένας δεν κυνηγάει κομμουνιστές πλέον.Ελεος ποιός ασχολείται;;
> Εδώ έχουμε τον κίνδυνο της παγκοσμιοποίησης να μας καταπίνει μέρα με τη μέρα και κάποιοι ακόμα αγρόν αγοράζουν.....


η απαντηση σου σε ολα τα παραπανω ειναι οτι θα μας φαει η παγκοσμιοποιηση ?

Οταν το 70% των αστυνομικων δεν ξερει να χρησιμοποιει pc ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν κινδυνευουμε απο αυτο

----------


## marculionis

> Γιατι οι στυνομικοι δεν ριχνουν ξυλο? Για να πιασουν κανενα πρεζακι για αποπειρα ληστειας να σου πω εγω.... Μαυρο το κανουν .... Και οχι μονο οσοι ειανι απο το τμημα . Μαζευονται και οι ειδικοι φρουροι απο τα τριγυρω τμηματα να ξεθυμανουν απο την παντοφλα της γυναικας
> 
> Αλλα κοτευουν να ριξουν βρομοξυλο στους αλητες που καινε σημαιες πανω στο πολυτεχνειο, καταστρεφουν δημοσια περιουσια και μαγαζια.
> 
> Υπερμετρο ζηλο (?) εκει που γουσταρουμε/μπορουμε λογο μπακας , τις κοτες στην αλλη (μην παρει φωτια το μπατζακι απο καμια μολοτοφ).... 
> Ειναι και ακριβα τα υφασματα, και τα δινουν με το μετρο....


1. Εχεις ιδέα φίλτατε απο τακτικές σύλληψης η μιλάς απο όσα έχεις ακούσει;;Εάν το άτομο δεν αντιδράει δεν έχει κανένας καταρχήν το δικαίωμα και κατα δεύτερον την διάθεση να βαρέσει.Εάν αντιδράει φτύνει σου βρίζει κάθε ιερό και όσιο και κινδυνεύεις να κολήσεις οτι σκατά έχει έλα εσύ να μας κάνεις σεμινάριο πως να συλλαμβάνουμε....Ειδήμονες τακτικών γίνατε όλοι...

2. Τους αλήτες που καίνε την σημαία έτσι και τους σπάσουμε στο ξύλο όπως πραγματικά τους αξίζει ξέρεις τι θα μας κάνει το υπεράνω σύστημα (:κανάλια, δικηγόροι, δικαστές, εισαγγελείς, ''προοδευτικοί'',καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων και λοιποί....);;;;;;Ξέρεις...Μετά θα είμαστε φασίστες μπάτσοι γουρούνια δολοφόνοι που το βαρέσανε το καημένο το ''παιδάκι''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αστα. 

3. Κότες στις μολότωφ ε;;Εσυ είσαι μάγκας να κάτσεις απέναντί τους όταν έχουν απόλυτη ελευθερία να κάνουν οτι θέλουν αποδεδηγμένα;;Δεν το νομίζω...Η του καναπέ είσαι και τα λές εκ του ασφαλούς ή είσαι στην δεύτερη σειρά.....

----------


## marculionis

> η απαντηση σου σε ολα τα παραπανω ειναι οτι θα μας φαει η παγκοσμιοποιηση ?
> Οταν το 70% των αστυνομικων δεν ξερει να χρησιμοποιει pc ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν κινδυνευουμε απο αυτο


Την απάντησή μου στην έδοσα...Σταμάτα να κυνηγάς φαντάσματα.Απέκτησε δική σου άποψη και σταμάτα να λές απλά το αντίθετο απο οτι λένε οι ''άλλοι'' γιατι έτσι πρέπει....Πάει το κόλπο....Είναι παλιό και με τρανές αποδίξεις αποτυχημένο ΠΑΤΑΓΟΔΩΣ......Φτύστε την καραμέλα επιτέλους.....ανήκω στο υπόλοιπο 30 % όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι...

----------


## greekalaxan

Παρακολούθησα πολύ προσεκτικά την κουβέντα σας…..Είναι αλήθεια πως η μεγάλη μερίδα της αστυνομίας συμπεριφέρεται σαν μια δυσκίνητη κρατική μηχανή. Όταν αγωνίζεσαι για κάτι και συναντάς παντού τοίχους ,κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσεις .Όμως τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως παλιά. Σέβομαι και θεωρώ συνάδελφο έναν που του εμπιστεύομαι την ζωή μου στην περιπολία μου ,αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για όλους. Λυπάμαι τα παιδιά που μπλεγμένα στα ναρκωτικά και είναι ζωντανοί νεκροί ,αλλά ποσό και πως να τα βοηθήσω ?Έχεις δει φίλε ποτέ στα ματιά μάνα που το παιδί της είναι μπροστά μας νεκρό με τρυπημένο όλο του το κορμί .?Αλλά αυτή είναι η δουλειά μας….κάποιοι που δεν αντέχουν φεύγουν ,άλλοι πάλι εξαφανίζονται σε γραφεία .Όσο για το εάν είμαστε κάστα……οι γιατροί δεν είναι?? οι δικηγόροι ??οι μηχανικοί ???δεν θα έπρεπε κανείς τους όμως να είναι .ποιος φταίει λοιπόν ???Θέλουμε αστυνομία θέλουμε ασφάλεια αλλά θα ψηφίζουμε πάντα τους ιδίους και τους ιδίους .Αυτοί οι ίδιοι παιδιά είναι που διοργανώνουν τα σαφάρι κλήσεων ,όχι για εισπρακτικούς λογούς αλλά για δημοσιές σχέσεις .<<θα στις σβήσω τις κλήσεις ,αλλά θα με ψηφίσεις >>.Και σκέφτεται ο απελπισμένος ,που τα λεφτά που παίρνει δεν φτάνουν ούτε για τα βασικά του έξοδα. <<όλοι ίδιοι δεν είναι ,τουλάχιστον αυτός με βοήθησε….>>>.Ξυπνάτε ρε !!!!
Η καταστροφή του τόπου δεν είναι άλλη από τις επιλογές που κάνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι .Στην κάλπη δεν είναι κανείς με περίστροφο να σε απειλήσει .
Ο Βολταιρος είπε κάποτε «Η δημοκρατία δεν είναι καθόλου θεμελιωμένη πάνω στην αρετή. Είναι θεμελιωμένη στη φιλοδοξία κάθε πολίτη που περικλείνει και τη φιλοδοξία όλων των άλλων.»Που είναι όμως χαμένη η φιλοδοξία μας για ένα καλύτερο κράτος??
Μήπως την καλύπτει η σιωπή της κοιλιάς μας ,του βολέματος και του δεν βαριέσαι αφού δεν συμβαίνει σε εμένα?


«Μπορεί να μην συμφωνώ με ότι υποστηρίζεις. Μα θα υπερασπίσω μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου να διατυπώνεις ελεύθερα τις απόψεις σου.»

----------


## andreas

> 1. Εχεις ιδέα φίλτατε απο τακτικές σύλληψης η μιλάς απο όσα έχεις ακούσει;;Εάν το άτομο δεν αντιδράει δεν έχει κανένας καταρχήν το δικαίωμα και κατα δεύτερον την διάθεση να βαρέσει.Εάν αντιδράει φτύνει σου βρίζει κάθε ιερό και όσιο και κινδυνεύεις να κολήσεις οτι σκατά έχει έλα εσύ να μας κάνεις σεμινάριο πως να συλλαμβάνουμε....Ειδήμονες τακτικών γίνατε όλοι...
> 
> 2. Τους αλήτες που καίνε την σημαία έτσι και τους σπάσουμε στο ξύλο όπως πραγματικά τους αξίζει ξέρεις τι θα μας κάνει το υπεράνω σύστημα (:κανάλια, δικηγόροι, δικαστές, εισαγγελείς, ''προοδευτικοί'',καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων και λοιποί....);;;;;;Ξέρεις...Μετά θα είμαστε φασίστες μπάτσοι γουρούνια δολοφόνοι που το βαρέσανε το καημένο το ''παιδάκι''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αστα. 
> 
> 3. Κότες στις μολότωφ ε;;Εσυ είσαι μάγκας να κάτσεις απέναντί τους όταν έχουν απόλυτη ελευθερία να κάνουν οτι θέλουν αποδεδηγμένα;;Δεν το νομίζω...Η του καναπέ είσαι και τα λές εκ του ασφαλούς ή είσαι στην δεύτερη σειρά.....


Πρεπει να εισαι πολυ καινουργιος.... 

1. Μπροστα μου, μετα απο καταγγελια που καναμε , ενω τον ειχαν μεσα για εξακριβωση και ενω ειχε παραδεχτει τα παντα , μπαιναν μεσα ενας ενας 6-7 αστυνομικοι (δεν υπηρχαν κιαλλοι τετοια ωρα) και τον κοπαναγαν στην σειρα. Ηρθαν και 2 ειδικοι φρουροι απο αλλα τμηματα να ριξουν. Ο διευθυντης κερναει πιτσες, ετρωγαν ενα κομαμτι , μεσα για ξυλο και παλι για να πιουν κοκα κολα εξω.
Καπου εδω μας πανε μεσα, για ΕΔΕ... οποτε μην μπω σε αλλες λεπτομερειες
Με βλεπεις για ειδημονα? Ειπα καντε αυτο ή το αλλο? Ειπα τι βλεπω σαν πολιτης, μιας χωρας με δικαιωματα στους κρατουμενους.... 

2. Και να πουν? Σε ενδιαφερει? Εχουν καποια εξουσια πανω σου? η δουλεια τους ειναι να λενε και εσενα να προστατευεις την δημοσια περιουσια.... Ή κανω λαθος? 

3. Αμα δεν κανουν οι αστυνομικοι κατι ποιος περιμενεις να κανει? Ο μαγαζατορας να βγει με το δικανο? Αλλα ναι, γιατι να ρισκαρω?

----------


## rasputin

ουδις τελειος . εκτος του Αρισ-το-τελη ...  ::  
(με καθε επιφυλαξη !!!)

 ::  *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Γιατι οι στυνομικοι δεν ριχνουν ξυλο? Για να πιασουν κανενα πρεζακι για αποπειρα ληστειας να σου πω εγω.... Μαυρο το κανουν .... Και οχι μονο οσοι ειανι απο το τμημα . Μαζευονται και οι ειδικοι φρουροι απο τα τριγυρω τμηματα να ξεθυμανουν απο την παντοφλα της γυναικας
> 
> Αλλα κοτευουν να ριξουν βρομοξυλο στους αλητες που καινε σημαιες πανω στο πολυτεχνειο, καταστρεφουν δημοσια περιουσια και μαγαζια.
> 
> Υπερμετρο ζηλο (?) εκει που γουσταρουμε/μπορουμε λογο μπακας , τις κοτες στην αλλη (μην παρει φωτια το μπατζακι απο καμια μολοτοφ).... 
> Ειναι και ακριβα τα υφασματα, και τα δινουν με το μετρο.... 
> 
> ...


  ::  χεχε τον επιασε παλι το μαρκουλιονι το συνδρομο Μπαλασκα κ θαπρεπε αυτοι να επιβαλλουν το νομο τι Ρομελ κ Αρια φυλη μου λες....
Anyway δεν πρεπει να ταν κ καλος μαθητης 
Συνταγμα των Ελληνων Αρθρο 7 παραγραφος 2
Αι βασανοι,οιαδηποτε σωματικη κακωσις,βλαβη υγειας η ασκησις ψυχολογικης βιας,ως και πασα ετερα προσβολη της ανθρωπινης αξιοπρεπειας απαγορευονται κ τιμωρουνται ,ως νομος οριζει.....Αυτα ισχυουν κ οταν δεν βλεπουν οι καμερες εννοειται....

----------


## koki

Μπορείς να κάνεις αρκετά "κακά" πράγματα σε κάποιον που καίει τη σημαία, αλλά σίγουρα όχι να τον σπάσεις στο ξύλο.
Είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι, κάποιοι απλά έχουν _άλλες ιδέες_.

Νομίζω παραπάνω δεν επικαλέστηκες το περί "διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες..." (ή ήταν κάποιος άλλος ::  

Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν αυτές οι ιδέες απειλούν την ισορροπία, το κράτος και την κοινωνία (όπως γενικά είναι ευρέως αποδεκτό για την περίπτωση της σημαίας), έχουν προβλεφθεί και αντίστοιχες διαδικασίες και "ποινές". 

Ειδικά δε, το να θεωρείς ότι επειδή σου φόρεσαν μια στολή ή πέρασες σε μια σχολή, μπορείς να "αρπάζεις" την ευκαιρία να "βάλεις αυτά τα κωλόπαιδα στη θέση τους" (βλ. κλωτς γροθ μπουν γκλοπ κλπ) για το καλό του κόσμου, του αύριο και των παιδιών στη σομαλία, είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτο.

Κρίμα, γιατί διαβάζοντας τα όσα άλλα έχεις γράψει, είχα αρχίσει λίγο να αισιοδοξώ για το λόγο έλλογων και πρωτόγονων μελών της ΕΛΑΣ.

Ειλικρινά κρίμα. 

Γιατί ο andreas και κάθε ανδρέας, που μιλάει έξω από το χωρό, και που δεν φέρει καμία τιμή, και "παράσημο", μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει.
Όταν δηλώνεις όμως ότι κάνεις το εν λόγω επάγγελμα, πρέπει να συνειδητοποιείς ότι ο λόγος σου είναι ευθύνη, και αυτά που λέγονται στα καφενεία και στα γήπεδα, δεν πρέπει να βρίσκονται στο νού και -τουλάχιστον- στην έκφραση ενός οργάνου της δημοκρατίας, ειδικά ενός ακριβώς που θέλει να θεωρεί τον εαυτό του αξιοπρέστερο της μάζας.

Εγώ μπορώ να βγω και να πω αύριο, όλοι οι Σουηδοί (για να μην θίξω ευπαθείς ομάδες) είναι εγκληματίες. Εσύ όμως, άντε να το πεις στη γυναίκα σου αυτό, ούτε στον κολλητό σου δεν επιτρέπεται να εκφράζεις τέτοιες απόψεις. Εάν θες να τιμάς την σημαία που με τόσο πάθος θέλεις να λες ότι υπερασπίζεσαι.

Ειλικρινά πάντως, κρίμα. 

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχει τίποτα προσωπικό, και ότι απεναντίας μέχρι τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενά σου, μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν και εντυπωσιασμένη.

----------


## pantdimi

γενικα οντως οι ιστοριες αστυνομικων που εχουν παραδει λιγο τηνθεση τους ειναι απειρες και δεν μπορει ναναι τυχαιες....ελπιζω η νεα γενια να εινια με λιγοτερα κολλημενα μυαλα....
παντως οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι υπερασπιζονται το καθενα με το καδρονι ειναι αληθεια και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανει καλο αυτο οπως και το οτι ελεος δεν φτααινε για την σπασμενη βιτρινα οι ματατζιδες αλλα αυτος που πεταξε την πετρα!!!  ::  
Ο κακος αστυνομικος φαινεται οπως και ο κακος γιατρος...απλα ο δευτερος δεν αφηνει μαρτυρες!!  ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> Μπορείς να κάνεις αρκετά "κακά" πράγματα σε κάποιον που καίει τη σημαία, αλλά σίγουρα όχι να τον σπάσεις στο ξύλο.
> Είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι, κάποιοι απλά έχουν _άλλες ιδέες_.
> 
> Ειλικρινά πάντως, κρίμα. 
> 
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχει τίποτα προσωπικό, και ότι απεναντίας μέχρι τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενά σου, μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν και εντυπωσιασμένη.


Ακριβώς όπως το έγραψα λοιπόν είναι.Το ''παιδάκι'' που καίει τη σημαία πρέπει να του φερθούμε με το γάντι γιατι ότι και αν έκανε το έκανε στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας (''άλλες ιδέες'': σε αυτό απαντάω γιατι προφανώς εγώ είμαι το γουρούνι με τις φασιστικές ιδέες και εσείς οι δημοκράτες....).Στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας έκαψε την σημαια.......Θα το πώ απλά ουτοπικό γιατι ακόμα ούτε καφέ έχω πιεί... 

Συγνώμη αν σε απογοήτευσα (δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου οταν ξεκίνησα το post να εντυπωσιάσω κανέναν αλλά να δω τι σκέφτονται οι πολίτες) άλλα όπως ακριβώς δεν έχω βαρέσει άνθρωπο επ ουδενί έτσι ακριβώς θα ορκιζόμουνα οτι δεν θα έμενα by the book σε κάποιον που θα βεβηλώσει τα σύμβολα (σημαία, εθνικός ύμνος, παρέλαση, πρόεδρος Δημοκρατίας κλπ) ενώπιον μου.Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ''το σκοτώνουμε στο ξύλο 30 άτομα μέχρι να φτύσει το γάλα της μάνας του'' αλλα φυσικά και ούτε οτι θα το αφήνουμε ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ όπως συνηθίζετε τα τελευταία χρόνια.Αυτό για σένα δεν είναι απαράδεκτο;;Πρωτιμάς να μείνει ελεύθερος να κάνει οτι θέλει ή να συλληφθεί να πάει φυλακή.Για το αν θα υπάρξει μάχη κατα την σύλληψη ευθύνεται αποκλειστηκά ο ίδιος.Αυτοί με το θράσσος τους ακόμα και την σύλληψη θέλουν να γλειτώνουν πάντα βέβαια ''στο όνομα των ατομικών τους διακαιωμάτων''.Λες και εμείς δεν έχουμε ατομικά δικαιώματα όταν τρώμε τις μολότωφ τις πέτρες τις χλέπες και τα μπινελίκια.Αλλα φυσικά δεν βγήκε να υποστηρίξει κανένας τα δίκαιά μας....Μόνο για τα καημένα τα ''παιδάκια'' που κάψαν τη σημαία..... 

Δεν κρύβομαι πίσω απο το δάκτυλό μου.Αλλωστε αν είμουνα ''γουρούνι'' δεν θα postαρα για να το κάνω κουβέντα.Στον διάλογο χτίστηκε η Δημιοκρατία και διάλογο κάνω....

----------


## marculionis

> γενικα οντως οι ιστοριες αστυνομικων που εχουν παραδει λιγο τηνθεση τους ειναι απειρες και δεν μπορει ναναι τυχαιες....ελπιζω η νεα γενια να εινια με λιγοτερα κολλημενα μυαλα....
> παντως οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι υπερασπιζονται το καθενα με το καδρονι ειναι αληθεια και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανει καλο αυτο οπως και το οτι ελεος δεν φτααινε για την σπασμενη βιτρινα οι ματατζιδες αλλα αυτος που πεταξε την πετρα!!!  
> Ο κακος αστυνομικος φαινεται οπως και ο κακος γιατρος...απλα ο δευτερος δεν αφηνει μαρτυρες!!


Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι διαφορά νοοτροπίας υπάρχει μεταξύ των αστυνομικών που προέρχονται απο την αξιοκρατική διαδικασία των πανελληνίων εξετάσεων και των λοιπών......Η μέρα με την νύχτα σε καποιες των περιπτώσεων...Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις απλά +++++++++++++++
Καποτε σε ένα post μου έγραψα αυτό ακριβώς που είπες.Οι γιατροί και οι δικηγόροι και οι δικαστές και οι εφοριακοί κάνουν χειρότερα...Απλά δεν τα λένε γιατι δεν πουλάνε τηλεθέαση....

----------


## marculionis

> χεχε τον επιασε παλι το μαρκουλιονι το συνδρομο Μπαλασκα κ θαπρεπε αυτοι να επιβαλλουν το νομο τι Ρομελ κ Αρια φυλη μου λες....
> Anyway δεν πρεπει να ταν κ καλος μαθητης 
> Συνταγμα των Ελληνων Αρθρο 7 παραγραφος 2
> Αι βασανοι,οιαδηποτε σωματικη κακωσις,βλαβη υγειας η ασκησις ψυχολογικης βιας,ως και πασα ετερα προσβολη της ανθρωπινης αξιοπρεπειας απαγορευονται κ τιμωρουνται ,ως νομος οριζει.....Αυτα ισχυουν κ οταν δεν βλεπουν οι καμερες εννοειται....


Καλά ρε φίλε βγές εσύ να επιβάλεις τον νόμο αφου εμάς δεν είναι η δουλειάμας....Μόνο που δεν μας είπες τι επαγγέλεσαι commando.
Το αν είμουνα καλός μαθητής και πόσο άσε με να το ξέρω μόνο εγώ.

Υ.Γ. : Η υπογραφή μου δεν θα αλλάξει όσο και αν επιμένεις (Σύνταγμα Αρθρο 5 παρ.1 ''Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να αναπτύσει ελεύθερα την προσωπικότητά του [....] εφόσον δεν προσβάλει τα δικαιώματα των άλλων και δεν παραβιάζει το σύνταγμα ή τα χρηστά ήθη'').Δεν δηλώνω ιδεολογία αλλα εκτήμηση στην στρατιωτική του ιδιοφυία.Η μήπως δεν είναι προσβολή χρηστού ήθους το να υπέγραφα ως George Marsall ή ... Josef Stalin.Ο πρώτος με το σχέδιο marsall ακόμα μας πίνει το αίμα και ο δεύτερος ήταν δολοφόνος-γενοκτόνος του ίδιου του του λαού.....Μονο τον Ντεγκόλ αναγνωρίζω...

----------


## btriad

> Μπορείς να κάνεις αρκετά "κακά" πράγματα σε κάποιον που καίει τη σημαία, αλλά σίγουρα όχι να τον σπάσεις στο ξύλο.
> Είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι, κάποιοι απλά έχουν _άλλες ιδέες_.
> 
> Νομίζω παραπάνω δεν επικαλέστηκες το περί "διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες..." (ή ήταν κάποιος άλλος 
> 
> Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν αυτές οι ιδέες απειλούν την ισορροπία, το κράτος και την κοινωνία (όπως γενικά είναι ευρέως αποδεκτό για την περίπτωση της σημαίας), έχουν προβλεφθεί και αντίστοιχες διαδικασίες και "ποινές". 
> 
> Ειδικά δε, το να θεωρείς ότι επειδή σου φόρεσαν μια στολή ή πέρασες σε μια σχολή, μπορείς να "αρπάζεις" την ευκαιρία να "βάλεις αυτά τα κωλόπαιδα στη θέση τους" (βλ. κλωτς γροθ μπουν γκλοπ κλπ) για το καλό του κόσμου, του αύριο και των παιδιών στη σομαλία, είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτο.
> 
> ...


Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου γιατί το να υπηρετείς στην ΕΛΑΣ δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα δεν έχεις δικαίωμα άποψης. Όλοι έχουμε αυτό το δικαίωμα και οι αστυνομικοί δεν εξαιρούνται. Ακόμα και οι φασίστες (είτε ανήκουν στην "αριστερά" είτε στην "δεξιά") έχουν δικαίωμα να πιστεύουν ότι θέλουν αρκεί να μην θίγουν με τις πράξεις τους, τους άλλους πολίτες. Για αυτό λέμε ότι έχουμε δημοκρατία. Σίγουρα δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να παρανομείς, είτε είσαι "απλός" πολίτης είτε είσαι ένστολος. Οπότε κάποιος έχει δικαίωμα σαν πρόσωπο να έχει τις δικές του απόψεις π.χ. να θεωρεί όσους καίνε σημαίες αλήτες που τους αξίζει να τους σπάνε στο ξύλο. Αρκεί, εφόσον είναι παράνομο, να μην το κάνουν πράξη εκμεταλλευόμενοι την θέση τους. Αν ο νόμος λέει ότι είναι αξιόποινη πράξη (που νομίζω ότι το κάνει καλώς ή κακώς, εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι τελευταία) τότε οι αστυνομικοί, πρέπει να τους συλλαμβάνουν όμορφα και ωραία. Και σε περίπτωση αντίστασης να εφαρμόζουν αυτά που λέει ο νόμος και (θα έπρεπε να) ξέρουν.

----------


## koki

btriad, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι ίδιο είναι να πεις εσύ: "όπου δω Σουηδώ βαράω" και ίδιο να το πει ένας αστυνομικός;
Εάν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να επιχειρηματολογήσω περισσότερο  ::

----------


## Moho

Έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα το να ανοίξω εγώ το γραμματοκιβώτιό σου και να διαβάσω τα γράμματά σου,
και την ίδια άμα το κάνει ο ταχυδρόμος σου  ::   ::

----------


## btriad

> btriad, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι ίδιο είναι να πεις εσύ: "όπου δω Σουηδώ βαράω" και ίδιο να το πει ένας αστυνομικός;
> Εάν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να επιχειρηματολογήσω περισσότερο


Δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφω προφανώς. 
Το τι πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να λέει ο νόμος ότι επιτρέπετε να κάνω, με το τι κάνω έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά. Εγώ (ή και ο αστυνομικός) μπορεί να πιστεύω ότι όπου δω Σουηδό θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει νόμος που μου επιτρέπει να βαράω. Αλλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει ΔΕΝ το κάνω (ούτε και ο αστυνομικός). 
Μπορεί η άποψή μου (όπου δω Σουηδώ βαράω) να μην είναι σωστή. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεν την υλοποιώ, γιατί σέβομαι τον νόμο, είναι δικαίωμά μου να την έχω. Δικαίωμά μου δεν είναι είτε είμαι αστυνομικός, είτε πολίτης να κάνω επίθεση σε τρίτους (αστυνομικούς ή πολίτες) χωρίς νόμιμη αιτία.

----------


## koki

Κι εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφω, γιατί δεν λέω άμα βαρέσεις Σουηδό εσύ και ένας αστ/κός, αλλά άμα πειτε "βαράω Σουηδούς για χόμπυ".

Και για να σου απαντήσω περί ελευθερίας άποψης και άλλα. 
Φυσικά και ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει ό,τι άποψη θέλει.

Και παρότι το να είναι κανείς τζογαδόρος, είναι κάτι σύνηθες και μια εντελώς προσωπική του επιλογή, όταν γίνεται παπάς, αρχίζουν οι δύο αυτές επιλογές να παρουσιάζουν μια αντίφαση.

Κάπως αντίστοιχα είναι και με τα λοιπά όργανα της κοινωνίας. Και οι λόγοι είναι ποικίλοι. Ειδικά δε για τα όργανα όπου έχουν το δικαίωμα -και την υποχρέωση- να _επιβάλλουν_ και να _επιβάλλονται_.
Αλλά για να μη νομίζεις ότι είμαι ρατσίστρια με τους αστυνομικούς, το ίδιο πιστεύω φυσικά και για τους δασκάλους, τους πολιτικούς, τους δικαστικούς και η λίστα μακραίνει...

Υπάρχουν κάποιες δουλειές, κάποιες θέσεις οι οποίες εκτός από δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις λειτουργικής φύσεως, επισύρουν και κάποιες ευθύνες και υποχρεώσεις σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο, πιο λεπτό, αλλά ίσως και πιο σημαντικό. 

Δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να φοράς το σημαιάκι και να νοιώθεις θεσμοφύλακας της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, και οι (δημόσιες) τοποθετήσεις σου να είναι προκλητικές (ας το αφήσουμε εκεί, ασχέτως εάν είναι σωστές ή λάθος). Είτε δηλώνεις πως πρέπει να σφάξουμε τους Σουηδούς, είτε δηλώνεις ότι πρέπει να ελευθερωθεί ο ήρωας Σαντάμ, είτε πιο απλά καθημερινά πράγματα (ότι οι γλάστρες έχουν ποινικό μητρώο κλπ). Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω στο παλληκάρι που ίσως παρεξήγησα, αυτά μπορείς να τα σκέφτεσαι, να τα λες στη γυναίκα σου όταν τρώτε, αλλά ακόμα και στους φίλους σου ίσως πρέπει να μασάς στιμορόλ.

Αυτά από εμένα, δε θα πλατειάσω άλλο

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## marculionis

Χρησιμοποίησα μια έκφραση για να δηλώσω τη αντίθεσή μου με αυτούς που καίνε σημαίες στο παράδειγμα που είχα φέρει σε κάποιον άλλο και το έχουμε κάνει ανατολίτικο ζήτημα....Λες και είπα εγώ οτι έτσι λειτουργώ στα πραγματικά περιστατικά......
Αλλο τι σκέφτομαι και άλλο τι πραγματικά κάνω (by the book).''Τι διανοία ουκ έστι ποινή''....(δεν τιμωρείτε η σκέψη..αλλά η πράξη..).Αυτό είναι γραμμένο στα βιβλία που διδάσκονται στη σχολή μας αλλα τα γράφουν τα μεγαλύτερα κεφάλια των νομικών σχολών της χώρας (πρακτική εφαρμογή ποινικών υποθέσεων...αναφέρω τον τιτλο του βιβλίου για τους δύσπιστους...).
Μετανιώνω που άνοιξα δημόσιο διάλογο για αυτό το ζήτημα διότι με λύπη αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι η απομόνωση μια λέξης απο ένα ολόκληρο κείμενο τραβήχτηκε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει χαρακτηρίστηκε και πρόκληση....

Υ.Γ. : Καλά μου είπε μια ψυχή prive οτι με τέτοιο θέμα που ανοίγω δημόσια μέχρι που στο τέλος θα βγεί κάποιος να με βρίσει....

----------


## papashark

Βρε μανία να βαράτε Σουηδούς... είπαμε παλιά ήταν της μόδας "χτυπάς" Σουηδέζες στις παραλίες τα καλοκαίρια, αλλά Σουηδους ?....  ::   ::  


Πέρα από την πλάκα, ξέρετε πόσος κόσμος στα 40+ πετάει την κλασσική ατάκα "*ένα γερό χέρι ξύλο θέλουν*" για όλα αυτά τα α-καλόπαιδια ?

Θα μου πείτε είναι σωστή μέθοδος διαπεδαγώγησεις ? Οχι βέβαια...

Είναι δημοκρατικό ? Οχι βέβαια...

Είναι σωστό ? Οχι βεβαία...

Είναι αποτελεσματικό ? .........


Πάντως οι παλαιότεροι τρώγαμε και ένα χέρι ξύλο σπίτι, μια ανάποδη από τον δάσκαλο στο σχολείο, 2 γκλομπιές από τον μπάτσο στο γήπεδο, και ειδικά για το τελευταίο δεν το λέγαμε γιατί μπορεί να τρώγαμε και 2 ανάποδες σπίτι επειδή φάγαμε 2 γκλομπιές....

Σήμερα αν σηκώσει ο Δάσκαλος χέρι στον μαθητή, θα ψάχνει να βρει σπίτι για την μετάθεση του....


Το ξύλο δεν είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος διαπεδαγώγησεις αλλά η έλλειψη του πρέπει να αντισταθμίζετε με κάτι άλλο. Οταν δεν αντισταθμίζετε με τίποτα τότε η έλλειψη ποινής δημιουργεί έλλειψη αποτύπωσης της κακής πράξης. Χωρίς καπνός δεν υπάρχει φωτιά, χωρίς ποινή δεν υπάρχει κακή πράξη.

Θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να μαζεύανε όλα αυτά τα καλόπαιδα που καίνε σπάνε κλέβουν κάθε φορά, και δεν χρειάζετε να τα κάνουν πέτσικα, 1 βράδυ στο αυτόφωτο, λίγη ταλαιπωρία από τμήμα σε κρατητήρια, στο μεταγωγών, στον ανακριτή, να περάσουν ένα 48 μέσα για να δικαστούν, να πάρουν τους γονείς τους να τους πουν τα κάλαντα... Να δεις για πότε ξυπνάνε και οι γονείς...

Βέβαια εδώ έχουμε καραγκιόζηδες Χατζηνικολάου που έκανε θέμα τους ελέγχους φοιτητών και τις προσαγωγές πριν την πορεία της 17Ν, αντί να επενέσει την ΕΛΑΣ....

Είδα και εδώ το πόσο διεστραμένη θέση έχει αποκτήσει η νεολέρα μας, είναι καλό να σπας την κεραία της κινητής γιατί ανήκει σε πολυεθνική.... Το ίδιο καλό ήταν να κόψει κάποιος τα καλώδια του κόμβου του freenet γιατί απλά τον ενοχλούσαν οι κεραίες του. Το πρώτο το επιδοκίμασαν κάποιοι το δεύτερο το αποδοκιμάσαμε όλοι μαζί, παρότι και τα 2 ήταν ίδια πράξη....


Για όσους δεν το θυμούνται, η Χούντα έπεσε πριν από 30 χρόνια, οι μισοί χουντικοί πέθαναν οι άλλοι είναι συνταξιούχοι, καιρός να το ξεπεράσουμε...

----------


## koki

> Χρησιμοποίησα μια έκφραση για να δηλώσω τη αντίθεσή μου με αυτούς που καίνε σημαίες στο παράδειγμα που είχα φέρει σε κάποιον άλλο και το έχουμε κάνει ανατολίτικο ζήτημα....Λες και είπα εγώ οτι έτσι λειτουργώ στα πραγματικά περιστατικά......
> Αλλο τι σκέφτομαι και άλλο τι πραγματικά κάνω (by the book).''Τι διανοία ουκ έστι ποινή''....(δεν τιμωρείτε η σκέψη..αλλά η πράξη..).Αυτό είναι γραμμένο στα βιβλία που διδάσκονται στη σχολή μας αλλα τα γράφουν τα μεγαλύτερα κεφάλια των νομικών σχολών της χώρας (πρακτική εφαρμογή ποινικών υποθέσεων...αναφέρω τον τιτλο του βιβλίου για τους δύσπιστους...).
> Μετανιώνω που άνοιξα δημόσιο διάλογο για αυτό το ζήτημα διότι με λύπη αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι η απομόνωση μια λέξης απο ένα ολόκληρο κείμενο τραβήχτηκε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει χαρακτηρίστηκε και πρόκληση....
> 
> Υ.Γ. : Καλά μου είπε μια ψυχή prive οτι με τέτοιο θέμα που ανοίγω δημόσια μέχρι που στο τέλος θα βγεί κάποιος να με βρίσει....


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω, το ότι μια κουβέντα έγινε αφορμή για έναν καθόλα αξιοπρεπή και γόνιμο διάλογο, δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση αρνητικό. Το ότι αποπροσανατολίστηκε το θέμα από την αρχική του προοπτική, επίσης είναι κάτι άκρως φυσιολογικό στις "ζωντανές" και ελεύθερες συζητήσεις. 
Η δική μου παρατήρηση είναι ότι τα μόνα μελανά σημεία αυτού του thread, είναι οι προσωπικοί χαρακτηρισμοί και διάφορες άλλες κάπως άσχημες τακτικές υποδαύλισης των διαφωνούντων  ::  Που περιέργως έχουν κρατηθεί σε καλά (χαμηλά) επίπεδα!

Λοιπόν μην στεναχωριέσαι, γιατί ειλικρινά είναι από τις πιο ώριμες συζητήσεις (σε αντιδράσεις, ασχέτως των απόψεων) που έχουν γίνει σε αυτό το φόρουμ για ένα θέμα τόσο περίεργο και ευαίσθητο  :: 

Βέβαια ότι θα ακούσεις τα μπινελικάκια σου, θα τα ακούσεις. We all do. Και να χαίρεσαι που έχει γεμίσει τόσες αράδες η κουβέντα, χωρίς να φύγει κάνα χοντρό  ::  Είναι μία νίκη και αυτή

----------


## marculionis

Κοκι απλά θα προσθέσω σε αυτά που είπες προς υπεράσπισή μου οτι αμύνθηκα έναντι γνωστών γιατις απόψεις τους (και την ''βαθυά'' επίγνωση της σύγχρωνης ιστορίας...) ατόμων οι οποίοι ξεκίνησαν να μου επιτήθονται άνευ λόγου και αιτίας χωρίς να τους απευθυνθώ το λόγο δίοτι τους προκαλεί η υπογραφή μου....
Λές και όλο οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν postάρει είναι άσχετοι και πετάγονται τα τέρατα της γνώσης να με λογοκρίνουν παραπέμποντας οι ίδιοι σε άλλες εποχές τις οποίες υποτίθεται αντικρούουν...Οι δημοκράτες..Δημοκρατία δεν είναι να τσουβαλιάζεις οτι σε χαλάει σε μια γωνιά και τα το αποτάσσεις...
Τέλος πάντον δεν το είχα πρόθεση να αρχίσω τους χαρακτηρισμους εαν δεν δεχόμουν προκλείσεις...

----------


## btriad

> Κι εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφω, γιατί δεν λέω άμα βαρέσεις Σουηδό εσύ και ένας αστ/κός, αλλά άμα πειτε "βαράω Σουηδούς για χόμπυ".
> 
> Και για να σου απαντήσω περί ελευθερίας άποψης και άλλα. 
> Φυσικά και ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει ό,τι άποψη θέλει.
> 
> Και παρότι το να είναι κανείς τζογαδόρος, είναι κάτι σύνηθες και μια εντελώς προσωπική του επιλογή, όταν γίνεται παπάς, αρχίζουν οι δύο αυτές επιλογές να παρουσιάζουν μια αντίφαση.
> 
> Κάπως αντίστοιχα είναι και με τα λοιπά όργανα της κοινωνίας. Και οι λόγοι είναι ποικίλοι. Ειδικά δε για τα όργανα όπου έχουν το δικαίωμα -και την υποχρέωση- να _επιβάλλουν_ και να _επιβάλλονται_.
> Αλλά για να μη νομίζεις ότι είμαι ρατσίστρια με τους αστυνομικούς, το ίδιο πιστεύω φυσικά και για τους δασκάλους, τους πολιτικούς, τους δικαστικούς και η λίστα μακραίνει...
> ...


Το ότι γίνεσε δημόσιος λειτουργός δεν σημαίνει ότι παύεις να έχεις τα δικαιώματα που έχει ο κάθε πολίτης. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι πέρασαν οι εποχές που απαγορευόταν οι αστυνομικοί να εκφράζουν ελεύεθερα τα πιστεύω τους, είτε αυτά αφορούν κομματικές προτιμήσεις είτε κοινωνικές απόψεις. Αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να λογοκρίνονται οι απόψεις των αστυνομικών όταν εκφράζονται σαν απλοί πολίτες και όχι εκρποσωπόντας την αστυνομία απλά διαφωνούμε. 
Και επίσης ποιος θα καθορίσει τι είναι προκλητικό και τι όχι; Υπάρχει νόμος για αυτό; Πως θα διασφαλισθεί αντικειμενικότητα σε κάτι που είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό; 
Και τέλος για το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρθηκε θα μπορούσε να είχε διατυπωθεί ποιο κιριλέ και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να το θεωρήσει "προκλητικό" αν έλεγε ότι "θα έπρεπε οι αστυνομικοί όταν κάποιος παρανομεί (π.χ. καίγοντας μια σημαία) να του λένε "Ακίνητος! Συλλαμβάνεσαι" και αν αυτός δεν μείνει ακίνητος για να συλληφθεί, να χρησιμοποιήσουν (την απαραίτητη και μόνο) βία για την σύλληψή του, σύμφωνα με ότι ορίζει ο νόμος.

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marculionis
> 
> Αναγνωρίζω πάντος το λάθος μου να επιλέξω αστυνομία αντι των σχολών που έπιανα με τον βαθμό μου στις πανελλήνιες (μηχανολόγος, χημικός, μαθηματικός κλπ..)   
> 
> 
> Μη νομιζεις οτι εκανες μεγαλο λαθος παντως διοτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ροδινα τα πραγματα εκει εξω για πολλους απο αυτους που ανεφερες!! μη σου πω για τους περισσοτερους..


+++

Σε όποιο πόστο κι αν δουλεύεις θα σου δοθούν οι ευκαιρίες να δείξεις την υπευθυνότητά σου.

----------


## papashark

> Και τέλος για το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρθηκε θα μπορούσε να είχε διατυπωθεί ποιο κιριλέ και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να το θεωρήσει "προκλητικό" αν έλεγε ότι "θα έπρεπε οι αστυνομικοί όταν κάποιος παρανομεί (π.χ. καίγοντας μια σημαία) να του λένε "Ακίνητος! Συλλαμβάνεσαι" και αν αυτός δεν μείνει ακίνητος για να συλληφθεί, να χρησιμοποιήσουν (την απαραίτητη και μόνο) βία για την σύλληψή του, σύμφωνα με ότι ορίζει ο νόμος.


Για την αρκίβεια συνήθως σου λένε "θα μπορούσατε παρακαλώ να μας ακολουθήστε στο τμήμα ?"

Μου το έχουν πει αρκετές φορές, και τους έχω ακολουθήσει τις περισσότερες.

Μπορείς να τους ρωτήσεις κιόλας αν συλλαμβάνεσε, και η στάνταρ απάντηση είναι "θα το δούμε στο τμήμα"....

----------


## commando

> Κοκι απλά θα προσθέσω σε αυτά που είπες προς υπεράσπισή μου οτι αμύνθηκα έναντι γνωστών γιατις απόψεις τους (και την ''βαθυά'' επίγνωση της σύγχρωνης ιστορίας...) ατόμων οι οποίοι ξεκίνησαν να μου επιτήθονται άνευ λόγου και αιτίας χωρίς να τους απευθυνθώ το λόγο δίοτι τους προκαλεί η υπογραφή μου....
> Λές και όλο οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν postάρει είναι άσχετοι και πετάγονται τα τέρατα της γνώσης να με λογοκρίνουν παραπέμποντας οι ίδιοι σε άλλες εποχές τις οποίες υποτίθεται αντικρούουν...Οι δημοκράτες..Δημοκρατία δεν είναι να τσουβαλιάζεις οτι σε χαλάει σε μια γωνιά και τα το αποτάσσεις...
> Τέλος πάντον δεν το είχα πρόθεση να αρχίσω τους χαρακτηρισμους εαν δεν δεχόμουν προκλείσεις...


Πρωην συναδελφε σου λεω παλι ξερω ειναι κατι που θελει θαρρος αλλα παραιτησου αν θες καποιοι απο δω μπορει να σου βρουν αλλη δουλεια αν θες να γινεις κατι σε πληροφορικη τομεα.
Αν εχεις αγανακτησει με την αναξιοκρατια που επικρατει και που εσυ ηδη αναγνωριζεις σε προειδοποιω οτι τα πραγματα θα γινουν χειροτερα
.Οσα εγραψα ειναι συμβουλες και απο αγαπη κ μονο σαν πιτσιρικας που εισαι...
Την ιστορια δεν την ξερεις ενταξει φαινεται κ ουτε σε ελληνικη σχολη με τα προπαγανδιστικα βιβλια των υπουργειων θα την μαθαινες ποτε..Γιαυτο στο τοπικ τοτε σουχα προτεινει να διαβασεις Σιμοπουλο.
Ηδη εχεις αρχισει να φανατιζεσαι σε τομεις που θα σου βγουν σε κακο κ δεν ειμαστε εδω ψυχολογοι να λυσουμε ολα τα θεματα περι συμπεριφορας σου κ των αστυνομικων γενικα.
Ακου τον παλιο απο το δημοτικο μεσα ημουν(απο τη σχολη Χωροφυλακης,ΥΔΤ,ΠΣΕΑ,ΥΜΕΤ,ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ) ξερω τι παιζεται.
Αμα εχεις ηδη πωρωθει ειναι δωρον αδωρο να σου λεμε οτιδηποτε ουτε το φορουμ ειναι ψυχαναλυτης μπατσων συνεχισε να πετας τα δακρυγονα και να παιζεις με το USP σου και οπου σε βγαλει.Τουλαχιστον θα γλυτωνεις τις κλησεις...

----------


## marculionis

> *Την ιστορια δεν την ξερεις* ενταξει φαινεται κ ουτε σε ελληνικη σχολη με τα προπαγανδιστικα βιβλια των υπουργειων θα την μαθαινες ποτε..Γιαυτο στο τοπικ τοτε σουχα προτεινει να διαβασεις *Σιμοπουλο*.
> Ηδη εχεις αρχισει να φανατιζεσαι σε τομεις που θα σου βγουν σε κακο κ *δεν ειμαστε εδω ψυχολογοι* να λυσουμε ολα τα θεματα περι συμπεριφορας σου κ των αστυνομικων γενικα.
> Ακου τον παλιο απο το δημοτικο μεσα ημουν(απο τη σχολη Χωροφυλακης,ΥΔΤ,ΠΣΕΑ,ΥΜΕΤ,ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ) ξερω τι παιζεται.
> Αμα *εχεις ηδη πωρωθει* ειναι δωρον αδωρο να σου λεμε οτιδηποτε ουτε το φορουμ ειναι *ψυχαναλυτης μπατσων* συνεχισε να *πετας τα* *δακρυγονα* και να παιζεις με το USP σου και οπου σε βγαλει.Τουλαχιστον θα γλυτωνεις τις κλησεις...


Ακου ''φίλε'' και ''συνάδερφε'' commando....

Πρώτη φορά ακούω τον Σιμόπουλο που λές.Μήπως με έχεις μπερδέψει με κάποιον άλλο;;Σε ποια ιστορια αναφέρεσαι;;Στα περι marsall romel stalin και σια;;Τι να μας πεις;;Με το να με προκαλείς (ψυχαναλυτής μπάτσων) ούτε απαντάς σε όσα έχω πεί ούτε πουλάς μούρη.Απο το να προκαλείς με αερολογίες άνοιξε topic ιστορικό να κάνουμε κουβέντα και άμα την ξέρεις καλύτερα μαγκιά σου. 

''δεν είμαστε εδώ ψυχολόγοι'';;;;Σου ανήκει το forum;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Μάλον χρειάζεσαι επιγόντως αέρα.Εαν ωστόσο πράγματι σου ανήκει διώξε με.Δείξε πόσο βαθυά δημοκράτης είσαι.. 

'''εχεις ήδη πωρωθεί'';;;;;Σε έβρισα σε πρόσβαλα;;Κάποιον άλλο;;Δεν νομίζω.

''πετάς δακρυγόνα'';;;;;;Δεν είμαι κάν στην ΔΑΕΒ (ξέρεις τα ματ με τα υμετ..Υατ/Υμετ..αλλα εσύ είσαι παλιός τα ξέρεις...) δεν έχω πάει ποτέ ούτε και πρόκειται.Σε απλό τμήμα υπηρετώ.

Κάπου αναφέρεις κάτι να παραιτηθώ να μου βρείτε δουλειά...αλλο πάλι και αυτό....Επειδή δεν γουστάρεις εσύ το επάγγελμα και κάποτε παραιτήθηκες όπως λές πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το κάνω και εγώ;;;Αλήθεια τι δουλειά έκανες αφότου παραιτήθηκες δεν μας είπες;;Γιατί βλέπω στρατιωτικό avatar να έχεις....

Υ..Γ : Πιές ενα καφεδάκι να χαλαρώσεις commando να κατέβει το μυαλό και κάτσε διάβασε ξανά τι έχεις γράψει.Ελεος.

----------


## freenet

Το thread θαρρώ οτι άρχισε ως αναφορά στα της αστυνόμευσης και καταλήγει ύστερα απο την αναγνωση του σε ψυχολογικοποιηση της στασης της αστυνομιας με παραινεσεις απο τον Πάνο να ξεπεράσουμε τα εμφυλιοπολεμικά μας σύνδρομα και τα της χούντας.
Καταρχιν στο θεμα της αστυνομευσης, οφειλουμε να αναγνωρισουμε οτι τα κεντρα των πολεων ειδικα η Αθηνα πλεον στρατοκρατουνται, πανοπλοι αστυνομικοι με αυτοματα και βαρυ οπλισμο περιπολουν προστατευοντας την ταξη και την ευημερια των μεγαλομαγαζατορων του κεντρου και επειδη τα φραγγα ειναι πολλα, γεμιζουμε και δημοτικους αστυνομικους το κεντρο να παιζουν μπαλα με τα κορμια ταλιαπωρων μεταναστων.
Και ο καημένος ο μικροαστος που αισθανεται απειλουμενος απο τους εγκληματιες αλβανους και ρουμανους? Αυτος μενει απροστατευτος ή τελοσπαντων κραυγαζει για αστυνομοκρατια και στρατιωτικο νομο στις γειτονιες του. Παρακαλαει για μια κλουβα των ματ διπλα στο σπιτακι του, προσλαμβανει αυτος ή ο δημος του σεκιουριταδες, αγοραζει καμερες, πληρωνει για την ασφαλεια αφου προηγουμενως εχει καταληξει φοβικος και κομπλεξαρισμενος να κοιταει πανικοβλητος με τη γεματη καραμπινα του ποτε θα μπουκαρει ο αλβανος να τον φαει λαχανο.
Το παιχνιδι του φοβου και του πανικου δουλευει καλα, το σερβιρουν αψογα οι επαγγελματιες της ψυχολογιας του οχλου, οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες της δημοσογραφιας που προστατευονται απο διμοιριες αστυνομικων κρυφων,φανερων και λοιπων παρακρατικων παραεξουσιαστικων μηχανισμων (βλεπε σεκιουριταδες,ασφαλιτες,καμερες και τα λοιπα συνεργα του πολεμου). Η ειδηση της ληστειας ανασκευαζεται, ντυνεται με το περιτυλιγμα της διαρκους απειλης της ζωης και της περιουσιας (αποδειξη του ποσο καλα το δουλευουν το παιχνιδι της τρομοκρατης του μικροαστου, του βαζουν την ιδεα της απειλης για ο,τι θεωρει ο ιδιος πιο σπουδαιο στη ζωη του), η εγκληματικοτητα σερβιρεται με το απαραιτητο dressing της ελλιπους αστυνομευσης, της κομματοκρατιας και ολιγον απο λαικισμο-φασισμο (συνωνυμες εννοιες κατα Ραφαηλιδη) και εχουμε το εκρηκτικο μιγμα του μπουλουκιου μικροαστων αγανακτισμενων πολιτων που πηραν τις καραμπινες.
Και επειδη ο λαικισμος καλλιεργειται απο τους εξουσιαστες των αστυνομικων μηχανισμων που αναβαθμιστηκαν εσχατως σε πραιτωρες (ητοι ειστε το κρατος!!!) προωθει ενεργειες οπως ζαρτινερες να παιρνουν πρωτοβουλια να σπανε κεφαλια φοιτητων, σφαιρες να σκανε σαν το χαλαζι σε πλατες αθιγγανων (αληθεια μπορει κανεις να αναλογιστει πώς μια σφαιρα μπαινει απο τη δεξια ωμοπλάτη, διασχιζει το σωμα περνώντας απο την αορτη και βγαίνει απο την αριστερη μασχάλη και αυτο ΔΕΝ ειναι πισώπλατος πυροβολισμος?) ασφαλιτες να ρημαζουν πορειες και να συλλαμβάνουν στο σωρο, δακρυγονα να σκανε στα κεφαλια διαδηλωτων και αλλα συναφη.
Ας το χωνεψουμε καλα, ο φοβος και η τρομοκρατηση πουλανε καλα και γεμιζουν δελτια ειδησεων για να κονομανε οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες της διαπλοκης και της μαζικης εξαπατησης. Ο φοβος δουλευει παρεα με την καταστολη αποτελουν το διπτυχο της περισσοτερης φοβιας-περισσοτερης καταστολης που τροφοδοτουν το ενα το αλλο και μειωνουν δικαιωματα, καταπατουν ελευθεριες.
Προσπαθει κανεις να μας πεισει οτι δεν ασκεται βια ανεξελεγκτη απο την αστυνομια? Ειναι θα ελεγα και μονο τραγικο να προσπαθει κανεις να μας δειξει το αντιθετο, να θυμισω στους αστυνομικους του φορουμ και στους "συνοδοιπορους τους" (συγγνωμη για την αντιγραφη και μεταστροφη του νοηματος της φρασης,αλλωστε δεν ειναι δικη μου) τις περιπτωσεις βασανισμων στα αστυνομικα τμηματα Αγ.Παντελεημονα,Ακροπολης,Ομονοιας μεταναστων (προσφατα βρεθηκε κι αλλος νεκρος μεταναστης στα κελια τους), να τονισω τα φουσκωμενα και ξεχειλωμενα κατηγορητηρια εναντιον οποιου ατυχου τειχει να συλληφθει στο σωρο (εχω αναφερει προσωπικη εμπειρια απο δικαστηρια με ψευδομαρτυρες αστυνομικους παλιοτερα), να υπενθυμισω την επιλεκτικοτητα των εκτελεσεων αθιγγανων.

Για ολα και πολυ περισσοτερα η κοινωνια μας βλεπει αλβανο και φωναζει δολοφονος, βλεπει ματαναστες και αισθανεται απειλουμενη, βλεπει Χατζηνικολαου και διαβαζει το ευαγγελιο....
Δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερω περισσοτερα παραδειγματα απο το πως η φοβια και η τρομοκρατια γεννουν περισσοτερη καταστολη και αυτο με τη σειρα του περισσοτερο φοβο και παει λεγοντας. Κοιταχτε μονο τον κοσμο μετα την 11 Σεπτεμβριου. Εγιναν πολεμοι για να αισθανεται ασφαλης ο μεσος αμερικανος και ο κοσμος εγινε περισσοτερο επικινδυνος, η αμερικη βιωνει μια ανευ προηγουμενου αστυνομοκρατια (Νεα Ορλεανη κατεβασαν και στρατο), η Ελλαδα στο ονομα της ασφαλειας βιωσε αστυνομικο κρατος, αντιτρομοκρατικη νομοθεσια, παραβιαση σωρηδον των δημοκρατικων δικαιωματων πολιτων (αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν πλεον χωροι οπου δεν βιντεοσκοπειται κανεις).

Κυριοι και κυρια φυσικα, το δικαιωμα το να καιει κανεις τη σημαια αναγνωριζεται ακομα και στην κατα γενικη ομολογια αμερικη, ειναι μια ιδεα οσο κι αν δεν μας αρεσει,οσο κι αν προκαλει τα συμβολα και τις αποψεις του αλλου...Και οι ιδεες εχουν ανθρωπινους φορεις, δεν ειναι πνευματα που πετανε στον αερα...Ακομα και για αυτην την αστικη δημοκρατια που φτιαχνει νομους κατα παραγγελια και εχει τους πραιτωριανους της να την προσταυεουν ειναι too much να ζηταει την καταστολη ιδεων....

----------


## commando

ααα τι ν τουτος ,,την Ξενοκρατια μισσεληνισμος κ υποτελεια του Σιμοπουλου εννοουσα θα βγουμε οφ τοπικ...
Ο Μαρσαλ παρεπιμπτοντως αυτο που εκανε ηταν ιδιοφυεστατο και παγκοσμια προτωπορια με τα οποια λαθη στην εφαρμογη και εδω φαγαμε καλα απο τον Μαρσαλ και πολλοι αλλοι κ δεν υπηρξε ποτε στη Ιστορια νικητης στρατηγος που βοηθουσε στην ανοικοδομηση του ηττημενου εστω κ αν τα ανταλλαγματα ηταν πολλα αργοτερα...τον θεωρω ανταξιο του Κανινγκ στην διπλωματια.
Τεσπα η λεξη πωρωση δεν ειναι βρισια ειναι ορος ψυχολογικος σημαινει ψυχροτητα καρδιας.
Το αβαταρ μου ειναι φορος τιμης σε νεκρους που σε μυστικη αποστολη υπερασπισαν την Ελλαδα και ουτε ενα αγαλμα τους εστησαν στο Ελαντα
Σαν επαγγελμα ειμαι εξουσιοδοτημενος τεχνικος Η/Υ ΗΡ-Compaq και επισης διπλωματουχος τεχνικος κινητηρων κ οχηματων κ αγγλικος,αλλα το επαγγελμα δεν χαρακτηριζει κανεναν αλλα οι αποψεις του,για αυτες ειμαστε υπολογοι ειτε σαυτη τη ζωη ειτε στην αλλη...(κ για τις πραξεις)

----------


## freenet

> Είδα και εδώ το πόσο διεστραμένη θέση έχει αποκτήσει η νεολέρα μας, είναι καλό να σπας την κεραία της κινητής γιατί ανήκει σε πολυεθνική.... Το ίδιο καλό ήταν να κόψει κάποιος τα καλώδια του κόμβου του freenet γιατί απλά τον ενοχλούσαν οι κεραίες του. Το πρώτο το επιδοκίμασαν κάποιοι το δεύτερο το αποδοκιμάσαμε όλοι μαζί, παρότι και τα 2 ήταν ίδια πράξη....
> 
> 
> Για όσους δεν το θυμούνται, η Χούντα έπεσε πριν από 30 χρόνια, οι μισοί χουντικοί πέθαναν οι άλλοι είναι συνταξιούχοι, καιρός να το ξεπεράσουμε...


Το μηλο και οι ξηροι καρποι δεν ανηκουν στην ιδια κατηγορια, το ιδιο ισχυει και για το αυτοκινητο και το ποδηλατο. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις το αποτελεσμα που εξυπηρετει το καθενα απο τα ανομοια μερη ειναι το ιδιο, πχ ενα μηλο την ημερα τον γιατρο τον κανει περα και ενα ξηροκαρπι την ημερα καλο ειναι δεν λεω. Επισης το ποδηλατο σε παει στην παραλιακη για καφε αλλα αν πας μονος σου γιατι αν ειναι να βαλεις και το προσωπο πανω, τοτε μην πας απο την Αμφιθεας, θα σε φανε οι λοφοι....Γι αυτο υπαρχει και το αμαξι...
Κοινως εγινε με πολυ μικρη διαθεση υφους, μια προσπαθεια να σου εξηγησω οτι κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας που μπορει να εκπεμπει μεχρι και 60W ειναι κατι ολιγον τι διαφορετικο απο κεραια wifi (πιατο δηλαδη) που εκπεμπει με 0dBm και εχει το γνωστο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας...
Τωρα αν επιμενεις οτι αυτα τα δυο οφειλει καποιος να τα αντιμετωπισει με το ιδιο σκεπτικο τοτε μαλλον παμε στην κατηγορια του αμαθους περι τα τεχνολογικα οποτε θα γινει και μαθημα τηλεπικοινιων.Αλλα επειδη εχεις αποδειξει οτι δεν το χρειαζεσαι σε παρακαλω μην ξαναναφερεις οτι το κοψιμο των καλωδιων του κομβου μου και το κατεβασμα μιας ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣ κεραιας εμπιπτουν στην ιδια κατηγορα.Μην αποδεχεσαι επιχειρηματα αυτων που δεν γνωριζουν για να τα βαλεις ολα στο ιδιο καζανι....
Μπορουμε να συζητησουμε κατα ποσο εκπεμπει και επιβαρυνει το φασμα το ενα και το αλλο, αλλα ως γνωστες. Αν κανω αυτη την κουβεντα με τον συνταξιουχο αστυνομικο διαχειριστη της πολυκατοικιας μου θα πρεπει να του εξηγησω οτι κεραια ραδιοφωνου και κεραια wifi εχουν διαφορες οπως και κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας εταιριας που βγαζει εκατομμυρια απο κεραια ραδιοερασιτεχνη που κανει το χομπυ του.
Ελπιζω οτι στο φορουμ του ασυρματου δικτυου Αθηνων θα αποφυγουμε την παραπανω κουβεντα που θα εκανα ευχαριστως με τον αμαθη και λογικα αμαθη της πολυκατοικιας μου.Γιατι πρεπει και εχει δικαιωμα κι αυτος να μαθει αλλα με τον σωστο τροπο και εχω την αποψη οτι αυτος ο τροπος που το ΞΑΝΑσερβιρεις το επιχειρημα σου δεν ειναι ο σωστος....Αυτο ειναι βεβαια η δικη μου αποψη...

----------


## freenet

> Το αβαταρ μου ειναι φορος τιμης σε νεκρους που σε μυστικη αποστολη υπερασπισαν την Ελλαδα και ουτε ενα αγαλμα τους εστησαν στο Ελαντα



εεε? Για πες τι εννοεις!!

----------


## marculionis

> Κυριοι και κυρια φυσικα, *το δικαιωμα το να καιει κανεις τη σημαια* αναγνωριζεται ακομα και στην κατα γενικη ομολογια αμερικη, *ειναι μια* *ιδεα* οσο κι αν δεν μας αρεσει,οσο κι αν προκαλει τα συμβολα και τις αποψεις του αλλου...Και οι ιδεες εχουν ανθρωπινους φορεις, δεν ειναι πνευματα που πετανε στον αερα...Ακομα και για αυτην την αστικη δημοκρατια που φτιαχνει νομους κατα παραγγελια και εχει τους πραιτωριανους της να την προσταυεουν ειναι too much να ζηταει την καταστολη ιδεων....


Frenet σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου και ας έχω τις αντιρίσεις μου οι οποίες είναι off topic.

Αλλού θα εστιάσω.Λες ''αναγνωρίζεται ακόμα και στην Αμερική''.δηλαδή η Αμερική τι είναι για σένα το πρότυπο πατριωτισμού ώστε να το έχεις ως βάση ως μέτερο σύγκρησης;;Ποιοί οι 400 χρόνια ιστορίας;;Το ανομοιόμορφο αυτό συνοθήλευμα φυλών εθνικοτήτων που ζεί απομονομένο απο τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη;;Απο αυτούς όλα τα περιμένω.Και για να καταλήξω εαν ήθελες να υποστηρίξεις αυτή σου την άποψη ας χρησιμοποιούσες ως παράδειγμα μια χώρα που να έχει (τουλάχιστον) ανεπτηγμένο ως ένα βαθμό εθνικό φρόνημα......Αλλα θα μου πεί κάποιος εύλογα εδώ ο γιός του Αρχιδεξιού του Βαρβιτσιώτη ο Βαρβιτσιώτης junior όταν κάψαν τη σημαία στο πολυτεχνίο και τον ρωτήσαν την άποψή του οι δημοσιογράφοι είπε χαρακτηρηστικά ''πως κάνετε έτσι και τσακώνεστε για ένα παλιόπανο....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ''....Παλιόπανο η σημαία  ::   ::   ::   ::  Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι  ::   ::   ::  ....Τι να πείς....................Χάος....

----------


## thalexan

> εεε? Για πες τι εννοεις!!


Μάλλον κάτι που δεν υπήρξε ποτέ......officially

----------


## marculionis

> ααα τι ν τουτος ,,την Ξενοκρατια μισσεληνισμος κ υποτελεια του Σιμοπουλου εννοουσα θα βγουμε οφ τοπικ...
> Ο Μαρσαλ παρεπιμπτοντως αυτο που εκανε ηταν ιδιοφυεστατο και παγκοσμια προτωπορια με τα οποια λαθη στην εφαρμογη και εδω φαγαμε καλα απο τον Μαρσαλ και πολλοι αλλοι κ δεν υπηρξε ποτε στη Ιστορια νικητης στρατηγος που βοηθουσε στην ανοικοδομηση του ηττημενου εστω κ αν τα ανταλλαγματα ηταν πολλα αργοτερα...τον θεωρω ανταξιο του Κανινγκ στην διπλωματια.
> Τεσπα η λεξη πωρωση δεν ειναι βρισια ειναι ορος ψυχολογικος σημαινει ψυχροτητα καρδιας.
> Το αβαταρ μου ειναι φορος τιμης σε νεκρους που σε μυστικη αποστολη υπερασπισαν την Ελλαδα και ουτε ενα αγαλμα τους εστησαν στο Ελαντα
> Σαν επαγγελμα ειμαι εξουσιοδοτημενος τεχνικος Η/Υ ΗΡ-Compaq και επισης διπλωματουχος τεχνικος κινητηρων κ οχηματων κ αγγλικος,αλλα το επαγγελμα δεν χαρακτηριζει κανεναν αλλα οι αποψεις του,για αυτες ειμαστε υπολογοι ειτε σαυτη τη ζωη ειτε στην αλλη...(κ για τις πραξεις)


Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για το avatar (κάποια στιγμή άνοιξε ένα topic να μας πείς και την αποστολή...αυτά είναι τα σπουδαία...τα άλλα άστα..)

Ναί Γιώργο μεγάλο μυαλό ο marsall αλλιώς δεν θα τον έκαναν υπουργό οι Αμερικάνοι αλλα πάλι πας να μου την κάνεις...Ξέρεις πολύ καλά γιατί τον κατηγορώ αφού είσαι διαβασμένος...Αυτό που εσύ λες διπλωματία εγώ το λέω ας τους δόσουμε πακέτα να μας έχουν ανάγκη μια ζωή να τους ελέγχουμε να μας αγοράζουν εξοπλισμούς και όλα όσα ακολοθούν μια σχέση προστάτη-προστατευόμενου....

Υ.Γ.: Ρε συ commando εφόσον δεν χαρακτηρίζει το επάγγελμα αλλα οι πράξεις τότε για με χαρακτηρίζεις με έχεις δεί εν τω πράτεσθε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Επεσες στην παγίδα σου....Πέσμας τώρα για το avatar και την σημασία του γιατι έχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον απο τις ατάκες σου φίλε....

----------


## marculionis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> εεε? Για πες τι εννοεις!!
> 
> 
> Μάλλον κάτι που δεν υπήρξε ποτέ......officially


Μα τα off the record είναι τα καλά και τα ουσιαστηκά....Αυτάνα μου πεί να του βγάλω το καπέλο....

----------


## koki

Εμένα το άβατάρ μου είναι φόρος τιμής σε όσους έπεσαν υπερασπιζόμενοι τη λογική και την ελευθερία, και εδώ στο ελλάντα όχι μνημείο δεν τους έκαναν, αλλά μάλλον τόπι  ::  (στο ξύλο)

 ::  

Χέσε (σόρρυ) μας ρε commando, όλοι έχουμε ιδέες, επειδή τις έβαλες σε πρασινάκι και τις κότσαρες στο άβαταρ, δε θα μας κάνεις και μάθημα!
Με όλο το σεβασμό δηλαδή, αλλά  ::  

food for thought: Εκτός από ιστορία, ας μάθουμε και λεξιλόγιο: http://www.google.gr/search?q=πατρονάρω

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> Το thread θαρρώ οτι άρχισε ως αναφορά στα της αστυνόμευσης και καταλήγει ύστερα απο την αναγνωση του σε ψυχολογικοποιηση της στασης της αστυνομιας με παραινεσεις απο τον Πάνο να ξεπεράσουμε τα εμφυλιοπολεμικά μας σύνδρομα και τα της χούντας.
> Καταρχιν στο θεμα της αστυνομευσης, οφειλουμε να αναγνωρισουμε οτι τα κεντρα των πολεων ειδικα η Αθηνα πλεον *στρατοκρατουνται*, πανοπλοι αστυνομικοι με αυτοματα και *βαρυ οπλισμο* περιπολουν προστατευοντας* την ταξη και την ευημερια των μεγαλομαγαζατορων* του κεντρου και επειδη τα φραγγα ειναι πολλα, γεμιζουμε και δημοτικους αστυνομικους το κεντρο να παιζουν μπαλα με *τα κορμια ταλιαπωρων μεταναστων.*
> Και *ο καημένος ο μικροαστος* που αισθανεται απειλουμενος απο τους εγκληματιες αλβανους και ρουμανους? Αυτος μενει απροστατευτος ή τελοσπαντων κραυγαζει για αστυνομοκρατια και *στρατιωτικο νομο στις γειτονιες του*. Παρακαλαει για μια κλουβα των ματ διπλα στο σπιτακι του, προσλαμβανει αυτος ή ο δημος του σεκιουριταδες, αγοραζει καμερες, πληρωνει για την ασφαλεια αφου προηγουμενως εχει καταληξει φοβικος και κομπλεξαρισμενος να κοιταει πανικοβλητος με τη γεματη καραμπινα του ποτε θα μπουκαρει ο αλβανος να τον φαει λαχανο.
> Το παιχνιδι του φοβου και του πανικου δουλευει καλα, το σερβιρουν αψογα* οι επαγγελματιες της ψυχολογιας του οχλου, οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες της δημοσογραφιας που προστατευονται απο διμοιριες αστυνομικων κρυφων,φανερων και λοιπων παρακρατικων παραεξουσιαστικων μηχανισμων* (βλεπε σεκιουριταδες,ασφαλιτες,καμερες και τα λοιπα *συνεργα του πολεμου*). Η ειδηση της ληστειας ανασκευαζεται, ντυνεται με το περιτυλιγμα της διαρκους απειλης της ζωης και της περιουσιας (αποδειξη του ποσο καλα το δουλευουν το παιχνιδι* της τρομοκρατης του μικροαστου*, του βαζουν την ιδεα της απειλης για ο,τι θεωρει ο ιδιος πιο σπουδαιο στη ζωη του), η εγκληματικοτητα σερβιρεται με το απαραιτητο dressing της ελλιπους αστυνομευσης, της κομματοκρατιας και ολιγον απο λαικισμο-φασισμο (συνωνυμες εννοιες κατα Ραφαηλιδη) και εχουμε το εκρηκτικο μιγμα *του μπουλουκιου μικροαστων* αγανακτισμενων πολιτων που πηραν τις καραμπινες.
> Και επειδη ο λαικισμος καλλιεργειται απο τους *εξουσιαστες των αστυνομικων μηχανισμων* που αναβαθμιστηκαν εσχατως σε πραιτωρες (ητοι ειστε το κρατος!!!) προωθει ενεργειες οπως ζαρτινερες να παιρνουν πρωτοβουλια να σπανε κεφαλια φοιτητων, σφαιρες να σκανε σαν το χαλαζι σε πλατες αθιγγανων (αληθεια μπορει κανεις να αναλογιστει πώς μια σφαιρα μπαινει απο τη δεξια ωμοπλάτη, διασχιζει το σωμα περνώντας απο την αορτη και βγαίνει απο την αριστερη μασχάλη και αυτο ΔΕΝ ειναι πισώπλατος πυροβολισμος?)* ασφαλιτες να ρημαζουν πορειες* και να συλλαμβάνουν στο σωρο, *δακρυγονα να σκανε στα κεφαλια* διαδηλωτων και αλλα συναφη.
> Ας το χωνεψουμε καλα, ο φοβος και η τρομοκρατηση πουλανε καλα και γεμιζουν δελτια ειδησεων για να *κονομανε οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες της διαπλοκης και της μαζικης εξαπατησης*. Ο φοβος δουλευει παρεα με την καταστολη αποτελουν το διπτυχο της περισσοτερης φοβιας-περισσοτερης καταστολης που τροφοδοτουν το ενα το αλλο και μειωνουν δικαιωματα, καταπατουν ελευθεριες.
> Προσπαθει κανεις να μας πεισει οτι δεν *ασκεται βια ανεξελεγκτη απο την αστυνομια*? Ειναι θα ελεγα και μονο τραγικο να προσπαθει κανεις να μας δειξει το αντιθετο, να θυμισω στους αστυνομικους του φορουμ και στους "συνοδοιπορους τους" (συγγνωμη για την αντιγραφη και μεταστροφη του νοηματος της φρασης,αλλωστε δεν ειναι δικη μου) τις περιπτωσεις βασανισμων στα αστυνομικα τμηματα Αγ.Παντελεημονα,Ακροπολης,Ομονοιας μεταναστων (προσφατα βρεθηκε κι αλλος νεκρος μεταναστης στα κελια τους), να τονισω τα φουσκωμενα και ξεχειλωμενα κατηγορητηρια εναντιον *οποιου ατυχου τειχει να συλληφθει στο σωρο* (εχω αναφερει προσωπικη εμπειρια απο δικαστηρια με ψευδομαρτυρες αστυνομικους παλιοτερα), να υπενθυμισω την επιλεκτικοτητα των *εκτελεσεων αθιγγανων*.
> 
> Για ολα και πολυ περισσοτερα η κοινωνια μας βλεπει αλβανο και φωναζει δολοφονος, βλεπει ματαναστες και αισθανεται απειλουμενη, βλεπει Χατζηνικολαου και διαβαζει το ευαγγελιο....
> ...


Θα ήθελα να ήσουν στο μαγαζί μου πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο, ξαπλωμένος στο πάτωμα, με ένα δίκανο στο κεφάλι, αρπάζωντας μερικές κλωτσίες, και ζώντας τι σημαίνει εγκληματικότητα χάνοντας ίσως τα πάντα μέσα σε 60"....

Freenet, έχεις πρόβλημα, βλέπεις φαντάσματα, ζεις με το μίσος για την έννομη τάξη...

Χαλάρωσε, βάλε λίγη αγάπη στην καρδιά σου, για τους μικροαστούς, του αστου΄ς τους "πραιτωριανούς" αστυνομικούς όπως έγινε μόδα να τους αποκαλεί η αντιπολίτευση, και πίστεψε με, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν πολύ καλύτερα για σένα, όταν βάλεις αγάπη μέσα σου και σβήσεις το μίσος, θα δεις σιγά σιγά φως, θα πάρεις και αγάπη, και θα γίνεις ευτυχής στην ζωή σου...

Γιατί στρατιωτικό νόμο στις γειτονιές από βαριά οπλισμένους αστυνομικούς ελάχιστει μπορούν να δουν, και όχι με τα μάτια τους, αλλά με την στρέβλωση του μίσσους που τους έχουν ποτήσει το μυαλό....

Ελα να πάμε μια βόλτα Ρουμανία που έχω μπόλικους γνωστούς, να δεις στις ωραιες μέρες του "υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού" τι ωραία που ήταν, και τι σημαίνει στρατιωτικός νόμος, παρακολούθηση, εκτελέσεις, έλλειψη νόμου, δίωξη για τις ιδέες και τις απόψεις, και άλλα ωραία που νομίζεις ότι εσύ ζεις σήμερα....

Γιατί εσύ δεν έχεις να περάσεις τα εμφυλιοπολεμικά μας σύνδρομα και τα της χούντας, αλλά να δεις και να καταλάβεις που ζεις, μακριά από το πρίσμα του ταξικού μίσους που πότισαν κάποιοι την νέαρη σου καρδιά....

----------


## marculionis

> Άμα είναι να κρίνουμε κάποιον από το αβατάριο... χέσε μέσα.


ρε παιδιά δεν τον έκρινα απο το avatar απλά εκτημώ το συμβολισμό του.

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Άμα είναι να κρίνουμε κάποιον από το αβατάριο... χέσε μέσα.
> 
> 
> ρε παιδιά δεν τον έκρινα απο το avatar απλά εκτημώ το συμβολισμό του.



ρε παιδί, δεν απαντάμε όλοι σε σένα  ::  
(απαραίτητα)

Μην απαντάς σε όλα στον 1ο ενικό. γιατί μετά είσαι εσύ που βάζεις τον εαυτό σου να απολογείται για τα πάντα, και όχι "εμείς".

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## marculionis

> Δεν πήγαινε σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένα...
> 
> Πάντως, από την μια θαυμάζω το θάρρος σου να πεις την επαγγελματική σου ιδιότητα σε ένα τεχνοκρατικό forum και να ανοίξεις αυτό το νήμα... από την άλλη, δεν το ήξερες ότι θα στην πέσουν όλοι αυτοί που τσουβαλιάζουν αβέρτα την αστυνομία; (δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς)
> Και τα χειρότερα δεν έχουν γραφτεί ακόμα, κάτσε να δώσουν το παρόν οι α-ναρχίλες που έγραψαν στο νήμα του Ρόμελ...


Για το πρώτο sorry (Koki too)

Οχι μόνο το ήξερα αλλά στην αρχή με προειδοποιήσανε για το τι θα ακολουθήσει με pm!!!!!!!

Αυτή είναι η διαφορά όμως φίλε.Να μην κάνεις πίσω και να υπερασπίζεσαι τις απόψεις σου no matter what που λένε και τα αδέρφια μας οι Αμερικάνοι (όξω απο δώ.....φτου φτου φτου ).Ρίψασπις δεν υπήρξα ποτέ.Δεν θα τους κάνω τώρα την χάρη........

----------


## nOiz

Ρε παιδιά, γιατί ξεκινάτε τέτοιες κουβέντες.
Αν δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη παιδεία και αντίληψη γενικότερα δε καταλήγουν πουθενά...

----------


## btriad

> Το thread θαρρώ οτι άρχισε ως αναφορά στα της αστυνόμευσης και καταλήγει ύστερα απο την αναγνωση του σε ψυχολογικοποιηση της στασης της αστυνομιας με παραινεσεις απο τον Πάνο να ξεπεράσουμε τα εμφυλιοπολεμικά μας σύνδρομα .....


Είναι δυνατόν να τα λες σοβαρά αυτά; Παντού κάμερες; Δεν προσδιορίζεις το παντού;;;;;
Ολοι με μια καραμπίνα περιμένουν τον ληστή στο σπίτι τους; Ποιοι όλοι; Εγώ δεν έχω ούτε έναν γνωστό με καραμπίνα...
Δεν διάβασα την έκθεση του ιατροδικαστή οπότε δεν πιστεύω ούτε εσένα ούτε τους αστυνομικούς, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να δώσεις άδικο σε αστυνομικούς που πήραν χαμπάρι κάποιους να κάνουν ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ και όταν δεν παραδόθηκαν τους πυροβόλησαν.. Σε λίγο θα μας πουν ορισμένοι ότι πρέπει να φεύγουν οι αστυνομικοί για να κάνουν την δουλειά τους ήσυχοι οι εγκληματίες... ή να κρατάνε το φανάρι...
Για την σημαία, ο Ελληνικός νόμος λέει ότι είναι παράνομο το κάψιμο. Και η αστυνομία θα έπρεπε με τα *νόμιμα μέσα* να συλλαμβάνει όποιον παραβαίνει και αυτόν και όλους τους άλλους νόμους τους Ελληνικού κράτους, είτε αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους είτε όχι.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Με υπομονή τα διάβασα όλα.
Η στάση μου για την αστυνομία είναι ουδέτερη. Σίγουρα πάντως θα μπορούσε να λειτουργεί καλύτερα. Δεν θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα κακό να παίρνει το περιπολικό και να κάνει κάποιος τα θελήματα του, άλλωστε και ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς του για προσωπικό συμφέρον; Προσωπικά τηλεφωνήματα, κατέβασμα από DSL εταιρίας ή όπου δουλεύει κανείς.
Το θέμα περί "κάστας", ανάγεται στην συναδελφικότητα. "Κόρακας, κοράκου μάτι δεν βγάζει" λέει ο σοφός λαός μας και πάνω κάτω χάρες και αλληλοκαλύψεις παίζουν σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα.

Κατηγορώ όμως την προκλητική υπέρβαση του νόμου! *Πραγματικό παράδειγμα* που συμβαίνει σήμερα: Συμμαθητής μου, πλέον αξιωματικός της ΕΛΑΣ, εργάζεται σε τμήμα στην Αθήνα. "Έκανε μόδα" και στους άλλους του τμήματος το να κυκλοφορεί χωρίς πινακίδες για να μπαίνει στους λεφορειόδρομους χωρίς να τον πιάνουν οι κάμερες. Με της πινακίδες στο ντουλαπάκι και αν τον σταματήσουν δεν του λένε κουβέντα.

Υπάρχει διαφορά στο "να ανάψουμε φάρο", γιατί βαριόμαστε να περιμένουμε στην κίνηση και στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα.
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αλλάξουμε λίγο προς το καλύτερο το 2007...

----------


## freenet

> Θα ήθελα να ήσουν στο μαγαζί μου πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο, ξαπλωμένος στο πάτωμα, με ένα δίκανο στο κεφάλι, αρπάζωντας μερικές κλωτσίες, και ζώντας τι σημαίνει εγκληματικότητα χάνοντας ίσως τα πάντα μέσα σε 60"....


καταδικαστέα, αλλα δεν εχεις το προνομιο να εισαι εσύ μονάχα θύμα εγκληματικότητας...




> Freenet, έχεις πρόβλημα, βλέπεις φαντάσματα, ζεις με το μίσος για την έννομη τάξη...


Πανο συγγνώμη, αλλά κάθε φορά που θα υποστηρίζω τις αποψεις μου θα πρέπει να βλέπω απο κάτω κρεμασμένη απάντηση οτι ειμαι ψυχοπαθής που βλέπει φαντάσματα ? 
Επιτέλους χωνεψε το οτι υπαρχουν *παρα πολλοι που ΔΕΝ εχουν τις ιδιες αποψεις με σενα* και αυτο ΔΕΝ τους κανει αυτοματως φαντασιοπληκτους. Δεν ζω με κανενα μισος, εχω αλλο τροπο αναλυσης και σκεψης. 




> Χαλάρωσε, βάλε λίγη αγάπη στην καρδιά σου, για τους μικροαστούς, του αστου΄ς τους "πραιτωριανούς" αστυνομικούς όπως έγινε μόδα να τους αποκαλεί η αντιπολίτευση, και πίστεψε με, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν πολύ καλύτερα για σένα, όταν βάλεις αγάπη μέσα σου και σβήσεις το μίσος, θα δεις σιγά σιγά φως, θα πάρεις και αγάπη, και θα γίνεις ευτυχής στην ζωή σου...


Καταρχίν για πραιτωρες μίλησε ο υπουργος αστυνομιας που τους χαιδευει τα αυτακια και οταν του κανανε καταληψη στα κεντρικα (που παρεπιπτοντως παραδεχθηκαν οτι ειναι και το σπίτι τους) τοτε θιχτηκε.
Οπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι Πάνο, η συνταγή της ευτυχίας ειναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικο που δεν αποκαλύπτεται, ενιοτε καποιοι προσπαθησαν να το επιτυχουν με αγαπη,μαριχουανα,σεξ και ροκ εν ρολ αλλά η συνταγη παλι καπου χαλασε. Αλλοι το κυνηγανε με τα φραγγα, αλλοι με ασυρματα δικτυα, αλλοι με συνδυασμο ολων των αποπανω και αλλοι με χιλιους δυο τροπους.
Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα να αγαπάω αυτον που με καταπιεζει,με χωνει, τα κονομάει εις βαρος αλλων και εκμεταλλευόμενος τη δουλεια αλλων, αυτον που δερνει και βγαζει τον "ακρατο ανδρισμο του" πανω σε καποιους που δεν μπορουν να αντιδράσουν.




> Γιατί στρατιωτικό νόμο στις γειτονιές από βαριά οπλισμένους αστυνομικούς ελάχιστει μπορούν να δουν, και όχι με τα μάτια τους, αλλά με την στρέβλωση του μίσσους που τους έχουν ποτήσει το μυαλό....
> 
> Ελα να πάμε μια βόλτα Ρουμανία που έχω μπόλικους γνωστούς, να δεις στις ωραιες μέρες του "υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού" τι ωραία που ήταν, και τι σημαίνει στρατιωτικός νόμος, παρακολούθηση, εκτελέσεις, έλλειψη νόμου, δίωξη για τις ιδέες και τις απόψεις, και άλλα ωραία που νομίζεις ότι εσύ ζεις σήμερα....


Μα γιατι μονιμως οταν δεν εχεις κατι αλλο να πεις σκεφτεσαι τη ρουμανια και τη βουλγαρία και την πρωην σοβιετικη ενωση? Εχεις ακουσει κανεναν να επαινει το εκει καθεστως ή μήπως πρεπει να παρηγορηθουμε που δεν εχουμε τοσο αισχρες και προκλητικες χουντες?

----------


## greekalaxan

Για να τελειώνει μια και καλή το θέμα με την σημαία…….ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να κάψει μια σημαία ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ….ο κάθε ένας από εμάς αντιλαμβάνεται αλλιώς την πατρίδα του και είναι σεβαστή η άποψη του….Αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ελευθερία του καθενός τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει του αλλού .Με λίγα λόγια ιδιωτικά μπορεί κανείς να κάνει ότι θέλει ,αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς να προσβάλει τα πιστεύω του αλλού .Είναι ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΙΚΟ…..Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνουν οι ρίγες στην σημαία μας και τι το σχήμα της ?Για αυτούς τώρα που εν μέρη δικαιολογημένα τα έχουν βάλει με την σημαία και με τον συμβολισμό της ,έχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση. Μην αφήνετε το μυαλό σας ,τις οποίες γκρίζες εμπειρίες να σας προκαταλάβουν .Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι ,παρόλα αυτά αρκετοί μοιάζουν …..Δυστυχώς ……

----------


## papashark

> Πανο συγγνώμη, αλλά κάθε φορά που θα υποστηρίζω τις αποψεις μου θα πρέπει να βλέπω απο κάτω κρεμασμένη απάντηση οτι ειμαι ψυχοπαθής που βλέπει φαντάσματα ?


Γιατί άμα βλέπεις στρατιωτικό νόμο και βαριά οπλισμένους αστυνομικούς, 2 τινά συμβαίνουν, είτε βλέπεις φαντάσματα, είτε δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει βαρύς οπλισμός και στρατιωτικός νόμος....

Εγώ δεν βλέπω αύρες να κυκλοφωρούν στην Αθήνα, δεν βλέπω πουθενά αστυνομικούς να γαζώνουν με τα αυτόματα, δεν βλέπω απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας, και άλλα πολλά...

Αντίθετα βλέπω ανθρώπους (όπως εσύ). που έχουν το προνόμιο να μπορούν να πείσουν τον ευατό τους ότι όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν. Βλέπεις την καταπίεση ακόμα και εκεί που δεν υπάρχει. Δεν σου λέω ότι όλα είναι ρόδινα, αλλά αυτά που λες η λέξη "υπερβολή" είναι πολύ επιηκής για να τους την αποδώσω  ::  


Και επειδή στην σπάει η Βουλγαρία και η Ρουμανία, στην Βουλγαρία με έχει σταματήσει μπλόκο με αύρα και δέκα άτομα να με σημαδεύουν με τα αυτόματα....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Για τις εμπειρίες μου στην Αλβανία τον καιρό της ψευτοεπανάστασης με τις πυραμίδες, θα τα πούμε άλλη φορά  ::  

Αμα είχες ζήσει 5-6 βάρβαρες καταστάσης στην ζωή σου και είχες μέτρο σύγκρισης, θα είχες διαφορετική άποψη, θα είχες μέτρο σύγκρισης, θα ήξερες τι σημαίνει καταπίεση, αστυνομοκρατία, κρατική τρομοκρατία, κλπ.

----------


## commando

> Πέσμας τώρα για το avatar και την σημασία του γιατι έχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον απο τις ατάκες σου φίλε....


Noμιζα οτι καπου τοχα γραψει αν βαριεστε να τρεξετε στα παλια μου ποστ μιλαω για την Μυστικη επιχειρηση "Νικη" που περιγραφεται πιο καλα σαυτο το βιβλιο http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/dimixeni/
και εδω http://www.greeknewsonline.com/modul...rder=0&thold=0
και σε αλλα σημεια του Ιντερνετ θα βρειτε ψαξτε google επιχειρηση "ΝΙΚΗ"
Ειναι η αυθορμητη αντιδραση μερικων γενναιων Ελληνων που ξεκινησαν να υπερασπιστουν την πατριδα(κυπρο) με σιγη ασυρματου μεσα στη νυχτα μην εχοντας σαφεις διαταγες καθως εδω ειχαμε χουντα και οι αξιωματικοι ηταν μπαχαλο.
Πολλοι ειπαν οτι εγινε λαθος στα συνθηματικα η εφταιγε η ανοργανωσια,ο θειος μου δοκιμος εκει μου ειπε πως δεν ειχαν λαβει καμμια εντολη οτι ερχοντουσαν Ελληνες οποτε δοθηκε εντολη στο πυροβολικο να πυροβολησει κατα βουληση τα ελληνικα Νορατλας σκοτωνοντας ολους απο το 1ο εκτος απο εναν που πηδηξε στο κενο κ εσπασε χερια ποδια αλλα εζησε.Μεχρι να καταλαβουν τι γινεται διαλυσανε κ το δευτερο αλλα δεν ειχαμε θυματα περισσοτερα.
"Επισημως" η Ελλαδα δεν εστειλε ποτε Ελληνες να πολεμησουν(δαχτυλος Αμερικης) εκει οποτε κ τα απορρητα εγγραφα του Στρατου κ η ημερησια διαταγη της Α ΜΚ δεν βγηκαν ποτε στην επιφανεια για να μπορεσουν οι οικογενειες τους να τυχουν τις τιμες κ τις αποζημιωσεις οπως στην Εθνικη Αντισταση αμεσα.Εταφησαν ολοι στην Μακεδονιτισσα της Κυπρου και αργοτερα κατι εγινε θετικο αλλα βλακειες γενικα......
http://cyprusref.ethnodata.gr/3_00/00c-10a.htm
Φυσικα φροντισαν ποτε σε κανενα σχολικο βιβλιο να αναφερουν κατι σχετικο(ειδες μαρκουλιονι?).....Επαναλαμβανω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ σχολικο βιβλιο...
Στην μνημη τους το Αβαταρ μου της ΓΜΑΚ κ στην νεκροκεφαλη τα ονοματα τους (Α ΜΚ τιμητικα δεν υπαρχει πια)μεταφερθηκε μετα απο το Μαλεμε στη Ροδο(Καλαθο)οπου κ υπηρετησα,κ στο Μαλεμε δημιουργηθηκε η 1 Μοιρα αλεξιπτωτιστων μονο.
Ας ειναι ελαφρυ το χωμα....

----------


## freenet

> Εγώ δεν βλέπω αύρες να κυκλοφωρούν στην Αθήνα,


εχουν αντικατασταθει απο κλουβες των ΜΑΤ,οι οποιες ειναι κυριολεκτικα παντου!!!




> δεν βλέπω πουθενά αστυνομικούς να γαζώνουν με τα αυτόματα,


σε καθε πορεια θα δεις απο μερικες εκατονταδες μεχρι μερικες χιλιαδες να γαζωνουν πορειες με δακτυγονα,χημικα και απολυτως καρκινογονα αερια το πληθος




> δεν βλέπω απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας, και άλλα πολλά...


Εχεις ακουστα για τις κοκκινες ζωνες της αστυνομιας,εχεις καταλαβει οτι μια πορεια πχ εκατοντάδων συνταξιουχων παραλυει το κεντρο επειδη η αστυνομια απαγορευει την κυκλοφορια σε δρομους πολυ μακρια απο το χωρο διεξαγωγης της πορειας? Σου φαινεται τρελο ή μήπως ειναι οτι και καλα θελει να στρεψει την κοινη γνωμη εναντια σε οποιον κατεβαινει στο δρομο αποκλειωντας καθε φορα ολο το κεντρο ενω ειναι σαφώς μικροτερη η εκταση μιας πορειας; Μηπως ξερεις οτι μετα απο καθε πορεια το κεντρο δινεται στην κυκλοφορια υστερα απο ωρες μετα τη ληξη της πορειας επειδη ισως θελουνε να εχουνε το μεγιστο κοινωνικο κοστος που να πεσει πανω στους διαδηλωτες? Σου φαινονται παραλογα αυτα που σου λεω γιατι κι εγω οπως κι ολοι μας εχουμε κολλησει στο κεντρο απο τις παραλογες και εκνευριστικες απαγορευσεις της αστυνομιας...




> Και επειδή στην σπάει η Βουλγαρία και η Ρουμανία, στην Βουλγαρία με έχει σταματήσει μπλόκο με αύρα και δέκα άτομα να με σημαδεύουν με τα αυτόματα....     
> 
> Για τις εμπειρίες μου στην Αλβανία τον καιρό της ψευτοεπανάστασης με τις πυραμίδες, θα τα πούμε άλλη φορά


θελεις να μου πεις οτι εδω δεν σε εχουν σταματησει αστυνομικοι με αυτοματα και κουκουλες να σου κανουν το αμαξι καλοκαιρινο για ελεγχο? Δεν εχουν μονο οι πρωην κομμουνιστικες χωρες αυτο το προνομιο βλεπεις...




> Αμα είχες ζήσει 5-6 βάρβαρες καταστάσης στην ζωή σου και είχες μέτρο σύγκρισης, θα είχες διαφορετική άποψη, θα είχες μέτρο σύγκρισης, θα ήξερες τι σημαίνει καταπίεση, αστυνομοκρατία, κρατική τρομοκρατία, κλπ.


Δεν χρειαζεται κανεις να εχει βιωσει τη χουντα του πινοσετ για να εχει αποψη για τη χουντα και κυριως δεν χρειαζεται να εχει βασανισθει απο τον πολ ποτ κανεις για να βγαζει λαδι μετα την "φιλικοτερη" χουντα της ελλαδος του παπαδοπουλου.
Ούτε πρέπει να εχω φάει ξύλο απο αμερικανους αστυνομικους στην Νέα Ορλεάνη ή να με έχουν πυροβολήσει αμερικανοι στρατιωτες για να αισθανομαι ασφαλης οταν με σταματανε πανοπλοι ματαδες ή ασφαλίτες για να με δειρουν (το τελευταιο δεν ειναι προσωπικη εμπειρια για τα αλλα αν τα ειχα βιωσει ισως δεν θα σας τα εξιστορουσα καν....)Και το τονίζω, μιλάμε για το ελληνικο ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ κράτος έτσι....

----------


## papashark

Ζεις στον κόσμο σου, έναν κόσμο ποτισμένο με μίσος και γεμάτος φαντάσματα....


Στρατιωτικός νόμος = Κλούβα Ματ 

Βαρύς οπλισμός = σπρέυ πιπερόριζας

Απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας = μέτρα κατά την διάρκεια της πορείας



Αμα είναι να είναι έτσι τα καταπιεστικά καθεστώτα, αμήν θεέ μου να είναι παντού και πάντα έτσι.....

----------


## koki

hint: υπάρχον δύο υποψήφιες λεζάντες-ρητά  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Ρε παιδιά, γιατί ξεκινάτε τέτοιες κουβέντες.
> Αν δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη παιδεία και αντίληψη γενικότερα δε καταλήγουν πουθενά...


Άσε, mental masturbation. Το θέμα είναι οτι κάποιοι έχουν too much free time.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πάντως χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει ιδιαίτερα το topic (δεν το βρίσκω και πολύ ουσιαστικό να μιλάμε για πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε να επιρεάσουμε)
θέλω να αναφέρω το εξής:
Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι στο Λονδίνο. Το πρώτο πραγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι δεν έχουν πατζούρια, κάγκελα κτλ. Το 2ο ότι τα λίγα σε σχέση με τους πεζούς αυτοκίνητα πήγαιναν απελπιστικά αργά, δεν πάρκαραν παράνομα και σταματούσαν πριν την γραμμή τηςδιάβασης πεζών κι ας είχαν 3 μέτρα ακόμα μέχρι το φανάρι.
Ο λόγος δεν αργησε να φανεί. Υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ κάμερες. Όχι σαν τα χαζά τα δικά μας, υπάρχουν πραγματικά παντού. Σε κάθε φανάρι, σε κάθε γωνία στην πόλη και όχι μόνο μία αλλά 2-3 για να καλύπτουν κάθε πιθανή γωνία.
Περπατούσες σε σκοτεινά σοκάκια χωρίς φόβο αφού μέχρι να βγεις από εκεί περνουσες από 7-8 κάμερες το λιγότερο. Στους δρόμους δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να παρανομήσει αυτοκίνητο και να μην φωτογραφηθεί. Επίσης κάθε 3 στενά υπήρχε (δημοτικός?) τροχονόμος με φωτογραφική. Άκουσα για κάποιον που πούλησε το αμάξι του αφού παρόλο που τα πρόστιμα είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρά το γεγονός ότι σε πιάνουν ΠΑΝΤΑ καταλήγει στο ότι τελικά χάνεις το δίπλωμα σου με το Point system και πληρώνεις συνεχώς.
Οι μόνοι που έτρεχαν ήταν κάτι περιπολικά για να πω την αλήθεια με σειρίνες κτλ.
Όλα καλά?
Δεν νομίζω. Το Λονδινο είναι σίγουρα η χαρά του ματάκια. 
Για την ακρίβεια δεν μπορείς ούτε την μύτη σου να ξύσεις χωρίς κάποιος να το καταγράψει. Δεν συζητάω για οδική συμεριφορά καν.
Και ερωτώ.
Το παραπάνω σύστημα δουλεύει και δουλεύει καλά. Το θέλουμε?

----------


## freenet

Μην ξεχνας οτι το Λονδινο και γενικοτερα η Βρετανία έγιναν στόχος τρομοκρατικων επιθεσεων 2 φορες για την πολιτικη της χωρας στο θεμα του Ιρακ και του Αφγανισταν και τη συμπορευση της με την εκστρατεία του Μπους.
Μην ξεχνάς οτι η Βρετανία έχει ενα απο τα σκληρότερους αντιτρομοκρατικούς νομους που εκτεινεται απο τους φανατικους μουσουλμάνους μέχρι τις μειονότητες και τους καθε λογης αντιφρονουντες.
Οι απειρες καμερες οπως λες δεν εμποδισαν ωστοσο την εκδηλωση 2 επιθεσεων εναντιον της πρωτεύουσας και συνάμα θυμαμαι πριν καιρο να εχω δει στον Κουλογλου ενα ντοκιμαντερ για τις καμερες και την πρωτοπορια της Αγγλίας όπου κυκλωματα αστυνομικων πουλουσαν τις κασετες των παρακολουθήσεων.
Μην φτάσουμε στο σημειο να θαυμαζουμε τον μεγάλο αδερφο για την δηθεν αποτελεσματικοτητα του στην καταπολεμηση της εγκληματικοτητας

----------


## gadgetakias

freenet επειδή έχω ζήσει στην Μ. Βρετανία με αυτά που γράφεις με έβαλες να σκεφτώ το εξής.

Η Βρετανία δεν έχει τόσα εγκλήματα μεσαίου μεγέθους όπως οι ληστείες κτλ. ενώ εμάς αποτελούν το κύριο ποσοστό.
Από την άλλη έχουν κάτι μεγαλύτερο που λέγεται τρομοκρατία σε βαθμό που δεν το έχουμε εμείς.

Καμία από τις δύο καταστάσεις δεν είναι καλή.
Απλά η πρώτη και αυτή που πλήττει την Ελλάδα, είναι προς πολλούς και είναι μία κακή καθημερινότητα.
Ενώ για τα άλλα, μεγάλα μεν, αλλά μιλάμε για 3 χτυπήματα πχ στην δεκαετία.
Μη με ρωτάς τι θα προτιμούσα, δεν ξέρω..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Δεν είπα ότι το θαυμάζω. Ίσα ίσα με ενοχλεί.
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι την λύση οι Βρετανοί την βρήκαν. (Είπαμε σπίτια χωρίς πατζούρια -κάγκελα συναγερμούς κτλ).
Το θέμα είναι ότι εμάς μας κάνει? Πλέον θεωρώ την παρουσία της αστυνομίας στους δρόμους διακριτική, μετά από αυτά που είδα εδώ.

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει ιδιαίτερα το topic (δεν το βρίσκω και πολύ ουσιαστικό να μιλάμε για πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε να επιρεάσουμε)
> θέλω να αναφέρω το εξής:
> Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι στο Λονδίνο. Το πρώτο πραγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι δεν έχουν πατζούρια, κάγκελα κτλ. Το 2ο ότι τα λίγα σε σχέση με τους πεζούς αυτοκίνητα πήγαιναν απελπιστικά αργά, δεν πάρκαραν παράνομα και σταματούσαν πριν την γραμμή τηςδιάβασης πεζών κι ας είχαν 3 μέτρα ακόμα μέχρι το φανάρι.
> Ο λόγος δεν αργησε να φανεί. Υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ κάμερες. Όχι σαν τα χαζά τα δικά μας, υπάρχουν πραγματικά παντού. Σε κάθε φανάρι, σε κάθε γωνία στην πόλη και όχι μόνο μία αλλά 2-3 για να καλύπτουν κάθε πιθανή γωνία.
> Περπατούσες σε σκοτεινά σοκάκια χωρίς φόβο αφού μέχρι να βγεις από εκεί περνουσες από 7-8 κάμερες το λιγότερο. Στους δρόμους δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να παρανομήσει αυτοκίνητο και να μην φωτογραφηθεί. Επίσης κάθε 3 στενά υπήρχε (δημοτικός?) τροχονόμος με φωτογραφική. Άκουσα για κάποιον που πούλησε το αμάξι του αφού παρόλο που τα πρόστιμα είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρά το γεγονός ότι σε πιάνουν ΠΑΝΤΑ καταλήγει στο ότι τελικά χάνεις το δίπλωμα σου με το Point system και πληρώνεις συνεχώς.
> Οι μόνοι που έτρεχαν ήταν κάτι περιπολικά για να πω την αλήθεια με σειρίνες κτλ.
> Όλα καλά?
> Δεν νομίζω. Το Λονδινο είναι σίγουρα η χαρά του ματάκια. 
> Για την ακρίβεια δεν μπορείς ούτε την μύτη σου να ξύσεις χωρίς κάποιος να το καταγράψει. Δεν συζητάω για οδική συμεριφορά καν.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++ σουβλάκι, δημοκρατία και καλή καρδιά !!

----------


## koki

Για τα σπίτια δίχως πατζούρια δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, αλλά οι διαφορές σε αυτά προϋπήρχαν της τρομοκρατίας και της ανασφάλειας, καθότι σχετίζονται με κλιματολογικές συνθήκες πολύ περισσότερο από ο,τιδήποτε άλλο.

Περί δραστικότητας των καμερών, έχω να πω πως και αρκετά (αρκετότατα) χρόνια πριν που είχα επισκευτεί το Λονδίνο για κάποιο καιρό, είχα και εγώ εντυπωσιαστεί, από αυτά που αναφέρεις, και τότε δεν υπήρχε ούτε η υποψία κάμερας. Εντάξει, δεν ήταν και παναγίες, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν σε ένα πολύ καλό και ευχάριστο επίπεδο.

----------


## gadgetakias

Είναι και άλλο το mendality των λαών.

Σε ένα Βρετανό εάν του πει ένας αστυνομικός, "Συγνώμη επειδή ψάχνουμε για κάποιον κλέφτη μπορούμε να δούμε την τσάντα σας;", θα την δώσει αμέσως.
Η απάντηση του Ελληνα θα είναι "Γιατί ρε φιλάρα (στον αστυνομικό), έκανα κάτι; Καλά σας λένε γουρούνια.."  :: 

- Ελα μωρέ αφού ήταν άδειος ο δρόμος για αυτό πήγαινα με 160Km..
- Πέρασε μία ώρα από τότε που σας κάλεσα και ορίστε. Τα νερά από το μπαλκόνι της γειτόνισσας με πλημμύρισαν...
- Ελα ρε, σιγά τι έκανα, δεν σκότωσα κανένα. Ενα ποτηράκι παραπάνω.. χικ.. αντε δύο.. χικ..
κτλ..

----------


## marculionis

> Είναι και άλλο το mendality των λαών.
> 
> Σε ένα Βρετανό εάν του πει ένας αστυνομικός, "Συγνώμη επειδή ψάχνουμε για κάποιον κλέφτη μπορούμε να δούμε την τσάντα σας;", θα την δώσει αμέσως.
> Η απάντηση του Ελληνα θα είναι "Γιατί ρε φιλάρα (στον αστυνομικό), έκανα κάτι; Καλά σας λένε γουρούνια.."


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Μα κάθε φορά όμως.........

----------


## freenet

http://www.ydt.gr/main/Attachments/Atta ... rateia.pdf

επισημα στατιστικα απο το υπουργείο για τα προηγουμενα χρονια. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ιδιαίτερο γίνεται τώρα σε σχέση με παλιότερα για να οργιάζουν οι τηλεκανίβαλοι της παραπληροφόρησης για αυξημένη εγκληματικότητα.
Υπάρχει μια αυξητική τάση στον πίνακα εγκλήματος ανα 10000 κατοικους και ειναι αξιοσημείωτο να παρατηρηθει οτι το εγκλημα προέρχεται απο ελληνες κυρίως καθώς σε όλους τους σχετικούς πινακες τα ελληνικά φυντάνια διαπρέπουν!!! Μονο σε δυο πινακες προηγούνται οι αλλοδαποι και ειναι ενα το φοβερο και τρομερο εγκλημα της παραβιασης πνευματικων δικαιωματων (cd...) και της πλαστογραφίας (πλαστά χαρτιά για να έχει καποια νομιμοποιηση ο μεταναστης...)

----------


## koki

Μην ξεχνάμε και πάλι ότι την ίδια μενταλιτέ έχουν και οι αστυνομικοί όμως εδώ  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι στο Λονδίνο. Το πρώτο πραγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι δεν έχουν πατζούρια, κάγκελα κτλ. Το 2ο ότι τα λίγα σε σχέση με τους πεζούς αυτοκίνητα πήγαιναν απελπιστικά αργά, δεν πάρκαραν παράνομα και σταματούσαν πριν την γραμμή τηςδιάβασης πεζών κι ας είχαν 3 μέτρα ακόμα μέχρι το φανάρι.
> Ο λόγος δεν αργησε να φανεί. Υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ κάμερες. Όχι σαν τα χαζά τα δικά μας, υπάρχουν πραγματικά παντού. Σε κάθε φανάρι, σε κάθε γωνία στην πόλη και όχι μόνο μία αλλά 2-3 για να καλύπτουν κάθε πιθανή γωνία.


Πρώτη φορά που πήγα στο Λονδίνο ήταν πριν από 20 χρόνια και είχα καθήσει τότε ένα μήνα.

Και τότε μόλις πήγαινες να κατεβάσεις το πόδι σου στην διάβαση τα αυτοκίνητα σταματούσαν αμέσως, και με τα άλλα ελληνάκια κάναμε πλάκα στις διαβάσεις, πηγαίναμε, σταματάγανε, περνάγαμε, και πάλι από την αρχή, βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα άμα το έκανες απλά μέτραγες πόσα αυτοκίνητα θα περνάγαν από πάνω σου...

*Στο Λονδίνο πριν από 20 χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν κάμερες......*


Τα συμπεράσματα βγάλτε τα μόνοι σας.

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Είναι και άλλο το mendality των λαών.
> 
> Σε ένα Βρετανό εάν του πει ένας αστυνομικός, "Συγνώμη επειδή ψάχνουμε για κάποιον κλέφτη μπορούμε να δούμε την τσάντα σας;", θα την δώσει αμέσως.
> Η απάντηση του Ελληνα θα είναι "Γιατί ρε φιλάρα (στον αστυνομικό), έκανα κάτι; Καλά σας λένε γουρούνια.." 
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Μα κάθε φορά όμως.........



όπα μεγάλε πάρτο αλιώς!!!! (χωρίς παρεξήγηση)

στην Ελλάδα θα σου πεί ο Αστυνομικός :
Στην τσάντα τι έχεις ??? μάυρο μαύρο??? για ανοιξέ την να δώ....
Τι έχεις στην τσάντα?? για φέρτην εδώ....
Δώσε μου την τσάντα ρε #[email protected]@!%$#@!% !!! μην σε @#[email protected]%[email protected]#%

και καθώς ψάχνει ο ένας, π άλλος ξεκινάει τα ειρωνικά σχόλια....

σε άλο κόσμο ζούμε???

εκτός και αν μένετε σε καμια πλούσια περιοχή .  :: 

όσο αφορά την Αγγλία....... χαχαχα, ναι πολιτισμ΄΄ενοι είναι... ξεχνάμε τους Σκοτσέζους, και τους Ιρλανδούς.
Σωστά δεν υπάρχει κατοχή, αλλα είναι θέμα εκκλησιαστικών .... εθίμων...

Τις ομάδες ??? μπάαααα.... αμα πάρεις τον ποιο αληταρά, ρεμάλι, κακοποιο και ότι ποιο αρνητικό που έχεις δεί στην χώρα μας, και τον συγκρήνεις με τον ποιο φλώρο αλήτη , της Αγγλίας, ο δικός μας θα φένεται σαν βρέφος μπροστά του..

επειδή βλέπετε Αγγλικο ποδόσφαιρο, με γιαγιάδες μεσα και μικρά παιδάκια, δεν σημαινει πως δεν πέφτει ξύλο!!!!!

και όχι απλά ξύλο!! αλλα πιστολίδια κανονικά.....

μην μηλίσοθυμε για τις συμμορίες.... και τις μαφίες...

α και κάτι άλλο, τι ώρα κλείνουν τα νυχτερινά μαγαζιά??? 21.00???

γιατί άραγε???  ::   ::  

αμα είναι να πέρνουμε παραδείγματα απο τέτοιους λαους.... 
Ξεχνάμε Ιστορία μου φένεται...... Γιατι άραγε θέλουν να λέγονατι Μ.Βρετανία, και όχι Αγγλία???

Οι Αγγλοι ήταν ανέκαθεν οι Τούρκοι της Δυτικής Ευρώπης... 

και εμείς πέρνουμε παραδείγματα απο αυτούς.... που δεν υπάρχουν κάν!!!

μιλάω για το θέμα της αστυνόμευσης... εγγλξματικότητας, και συμπεριφοράς.... 

όχι στο θέμα της οργάνωσης, οικονομίας , βιομηχανιίας, παιδίας...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> εκτός και αν μένετε σε καμια πλούσια περιοχή . 
> 
> 
> Ποιός μένει σε πλούσια περιοχή;


και καλά ...  ::   ::

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ...



α και κάτι άλλο...

το χαμόγελο της Chelsey το γνωρίζεται????  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ πάντως χαλάστηκα. Δεν γιορτάζουν τα χριστούγεννα για να μην προσβάλλουν λέει τους μουσουλμάνους. Είναι που είναι η πόλη μουντή, δεν υπάρχει και στολισμός πουθενά....
Γενικά υπάρχει άλλη φιλοσοφία. Το δικό μας αίμα βράζει, και πιστεύουμε πολύ περισσότερο στα ατομικά δικαιώματα και τις ατομικές ελευθερίες (τουλάχιστον τις δικές μας  ::  ::  :: )
Σε αυτή την πόλη η τρομοϋστερία είναι απίστευτη και η παρακολούθηση σημαίνει για αυτούς ασφαλεια. Μην ξανακούσω να γκρινιάζετε για την δική μας αστυνομία, έτσι όπως τα βλέπω τώρα τα πράγματα όσοι δεν είναι χρυσαυγήτες μια χαρά παιδιά είναι.(μιλάω πάντα για τους κατώτατους έτσι, οι αξιωματικοί που έχουν και μια αξιοπρεπής μόρφωση είναι σε άλλο γήπεδο) Έχουμε βέβαια σαν λαός το "δώσε μου εξουσία να σε σκίσω" αλλά τελικά δεν είναι η λογική των ελλήνων αστυνομικών αλλά των ελλήνων γενικότερα.
Πάντως εγώ δαγκωτό ελλάδα , κάνει την ζωη πιο ενδιαφέρουσα  ::

----------


## papashark

> ...Μην ξανακούσω να γκρινιάζετε για την δική μας αστυνομία....


Αγγλική αστυνομία...

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα, να γίνετε φασαρία, να σκάνε έξω οι έφιπποι, να βαράνε ανεξαρτήτος, να ανοίγουν κεφάλια, να σπάνε χέρια πόδια, με τα 2μετρα γκλομπ, και την άλλη μέρα δεν έγραφαν τίποτα ούτε στις μικρές στήλες των εφημερίδων (εδώ θα είχαμε τουλάχιστον μια βδομάδα συζήτηση για την βιαιότητα τους....)

Αν και μεταξύ μας, δεν νομίζω σε πολλές άλλες χώρες να γίνετε το ρεζιλίκι που έχουμε εδώ, "πως θα κάτσουμε την αστυνομία στο σκαμνί" γιατί απλά πουλάει....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Για μένα η εξήγηση είναι απλή.
Δεν φταινε τα κανάλια.
Εμείς πιστεύουμε πολύ περισσότερο στα ατομικά δικαιώματα και τις ατομικές ελευθερίες (τουλάχιστον τις δικές μας).
Εκείνοι όταν η αστυνομία σπάει κεφάλια νιώθουν πιο ασφαλείς.
Αν εκεί δημοσιογράφος έγραφε κάτι τέτοιο θα έπερνε πόδι.
Γράφουν λίγο πολύ αυτά που πιστεύουν και οι αναγνώστες τους για το θέμα, και αυτοί και οι δικοί μας.

----------


## marculionis

> όπα μεγάλε πάρτο αλιώς!!!! (χωρίς παρεξήγηση)
> 
> στην Ελλάδα θα σου πεί ο Αστυνομικός :
> Στην τσάντα τι έχεις ??? μάυρο μαύρο??? για ανοιξέ την να δώ....
> Τι έχεις στην τσάντα?? για φέρτην εδώ....
> Δώσε μου την τσάντα ρε #[email protected]@!%$#@!% !!! μην σε @#[email protected]%[email protected]#%
> 
> και καθώς ψάχνει ο ένας, π άλλος ξεκινάει τα ειρωνικά σχόλια....
> 
> ...


Ναι φίλε έχεις δίκιο συγνώμη.Μπερδέυτηκα λόγο περιοχής.Με τόσους ζάμπλουτους στο ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ μπερδεύομαι μωρε.....Νομίζω οτι έτσι είναι ο απλός κοσμάκης.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ας το πούμε άλλη μια φορά λοιπόν.
Μην ''τσουβαλιάζεις'' 45.00 προσωπικό απο τις προσωπικές σου εμπειρίες με τους χ, y, z αστυνομικούς που έχεις πετύχει...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## koki

Βασικά να συνοψίσουμε:

Εικόνα 1:
5 αστυνομικοί δέρνουν έναν μλκ μέχρι να βγάλει αίμα από κάθε πόρο του δέρματος.

Εικόνα 2:
5 παοκτζήδες δέρνουν έναν μλκ μέχρι να πάρει ο ΠΑΟΚ το πρωτάθλημα

Βρείτε τις διαφορές.

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι; 
Μας τη σπάνε τόσο πολύ οι μπάτσοι, γιατί ζηλεύουμε επειδή εμείς δεν έχουμε την (προς κατάχρηση) _εξουσία_ να τα κάνουμε :> Γιατί κατά τα άλλα, και ο μέσος έλληνας έχει το ίδιο μυαλό με τον μέσο αστυνομικό. 

ΟΚ ο Κώστας μπορεί να του τη σπάει όταν βλέπει περιπολικό να περνάει με κόκκινο από χόμπυ, γιατί κρίνει ανεκδιήγητη τη συμπεριφορά σε κάθε περίπτωση. Αλλά ο Κώστας είναι εξαίρεση, οι περισσότεροι απλά τους τη σπάει που το περιπολικό _μπορεί_ ενώ εκείνοι οι _κακόμοιροι_ θα φάνε κλήση.

Ιστορία καθημερινής τρέλλας. Κάθε ομοιότητα είναι τυχαία, τα ονόματα είναι φανταστικά, κοκ.

Έχω πάψει να μου τη σπάνε οι αστυνομικοί. Πλέον μου τη σπάνε όλοι. Τουλάχιστον δεν κάνω διακρίσεις :>


Γιατί έγινες αστυνομικός Γιωργάκη; 
α) γιατί είναι μια σίγουρη δουλειά, μπλα μπλα μπλα... => Εάν μισώ τον Γιωργάκη, πρέπει να μισώ όλο το ελληνικό δημόσιο, και ένα σεβαστό ποσοστό του ιδιωτικού τομέα
β) γιατί νόμιζα ότι θα προσφέρω έργο, μπλα μπλα μπλα... => Δεν μπορώ να μισώ τον Γιωργάκη, γιατί στο κάτω κάτω, είχε καλή _πρόθεση_, ασχέτως αποτελέσματος
γ) γιατί ήμουν καρακομπλεξάρα και ήθελα να πιάσω τον πάπα από τα παπάκια. => εάν μιλούσαμε πριν για σοβαρό ποσοστό του ελληνικού λαού, να μην πω για το τι κάλυψη έχει αυτή η περιγραφή ε;  :: 

Οπότε, αγαπάτε αστυνομικ-αλλήλους, αδερφοί μου. Δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω και τίποτα λιγότερο από τον απέναντι, τον από κάτω, τον ξάδερφο, την θεία και τον πατέρα σας.. και την καραμουτσουνάρα σας.  ::  

Οι 'μπάτσοι' είναι το γκρηκαμέρικαν ντρημ. Τελεστέτ μπη φρη, δεν δίνεις λογαριασμό, δεν παίρνεις λογαριασμό. ΚΟΚ. Δηλαδή, έχουν (πολλοί, αρκετοί, κάποιοι τεσπά) εκφυλιστεί σε κάτι τέτοιο. Και για αυτό ακριβώς ο μέσος έλληνας αγαπάει να τους μισεί. Ζήλεια ψώρα, νιε νιε νιε νιε νιε

(σφίγγομαι κι εγώ να αποβάλλω τις επαναστατικές εφηβοπο*δίες από πάνω μου, .. αλλά για να μπορώ να νιώθω τόσο και γαμώ τα ανώτερα άτομα, πρέπει από κάπου να αρχίσω... Δοκιμάστε κι εσείς, θα σας καταπλήξει!  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## papashark

koki... respect......

_(άσχετο, μαλακιστήρη έλα αύριο από το μαγαζί)_

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marculionis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> ...


εδω θα διαφωνησω.... 
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα εκπαιδευσης (και υποθετω ανοχης στην καθε περιοχη απο τους απποπανω).
Εχω τυχει σε εξακριβωση οπουν ερχεται 50αρης βλακας αστυνομικος, κατεβαινει, ακουμπαει το ποδι πανω στην ροδα του περιπολικου και με ειρωνικο στυλακι λεει¨"ελατε εδω μαγκιτες, βγαλτε τα χαρτακια". (ενν. ταυτοτητες)
Οπως εχω τυχει και σε ελεγχο της ΟΠΚΕ οπου κατεβαινουν με τα αυτοματα στο χερι, μιλαγαν στο πλυθηντικο , ευγεκικοτατοι, κανανε δουλεια και ζητησαν συγνωμη στο τελος για την ταλαιπωρια  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Βασικά να συνοψίσουμε:
> Εικόνα 1:
> 5 αστυνομικοί δέρνουν έναν μλκ μέχρι να βγάλει αίμα από κάθε πόρο του δέρματος.
> Εικόνα 2:
> 5 παοκτζήδες δέρνουν έναν μλκ μέχρι να πάρει ο ΠΑΟΚ το πρωτάθλημα
> Βρείτε τις διαφορές.


Για το πιο πανω επειδη εχω εξτρα πληροφοριες σαν support της πρεσβειας Κυπρου σας λεω οτι ασχετα με τα καναλια απο την πρωτη στιγμη ο εν λογω παθων ειχε την υποστηριξη της πρεσβειας μεσω του προξενειου στην Θεσσαλονικη κ δικηγορους κλπ κλπ.Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ελληνοπουλο ποσο καλυτερα θα τον ειχανε τυλιξει σε μια κολλα χαρτι απλα ενημερωτικα το λεω...
Παντως ειναι σιγουρο οτι τον Καλτεζα το καημενο (ηταν κ απο το γυμνασιο μας)πολυ ευκολα τον ξεχασαν καποιοι .......
Στην μνημη του quote απο το ειδωλο μου Ν Δημου....



> "Όλοι είχαμε ακούσει, πως η βία φέρνει, βία — αλλά αυτές τις μέρες το ζήσαμε. Καταλάβαμε πως μπορεί ένας πυροβολισμός να φέρει μιαν εξέγερση. 
> 
> Παράξενοι οι δρόμοι, της βίας. Από τους αλλοτριωμένους στους ελεύθερους. Από την εξουσία προς την αντιεξουσία. Γι' αυτό μια επανάσταση δεν είναι δράση. Είναι αντίδραση. 
> 
> Και οι εφημερίδες — σκέτη ναυτία: "ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΝ 15ΑΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟ". Τι πλεονασμός! Κάθε δεκαπεντάχρονος είναι αναρχικός (αλίμονο αν δεν είναι!). Αυθόρμητη, καθαρή φύση. 
> 
> Αλλά και κανένας δεκαπεντάχρονος δεν είναι συνειδητός και υπεύθυνος οπαδός του Μπλανκί η του Μπακούνιν. Ένα παιδί! Καθαρή φύση... 
> 
> "Όμως η βία δεν ξεχωρίζει ποιότητες. Σκοτώνει. Έρχεται από το μηδέν και θέλει να μηδενίσει. Η βία μισεί το Είναι. Ο “νόμος και η τάξη” οδηγούν τελικά στους πιο εύτακτους, ασφαλείς και ήσυχους χώρους: τα κοιμητήρια. 
> ...


αποσπασμα Ν.Δημου για τον Μιχαλη Καλτεζα(1970-17/11/1985)μαθητης στο 57ο Γυμνασιο Ερυθρου Σταυρου,επεσε χτυπημενος πισωπλατα στο κεφαλι απο τον αστυνομο Δ Μελιστα.
Ο Μελιστας καταδικάζεται πρωτόδικα σε δυόμισι χρόνια φυλάκιση (με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα) και αθωώνεται στις 25/1/1990 από το Εφετείο"
Αιωνια η μνημη του.Ελπιζω να μην το ξαναζησετε ποτε πια.

----------


## python

commando +++++=

και καλά ειπα για την περιοχή!!!  ::  
πάντως δεν είναι και τόσο πλούσια όσο θέλουν κάποιοι...  ::  
και πιστεύω, δεν υπαρχει η ιδια συμπεριφορά, σε όλες τις περιοχές...

ο αστυνομικός, θα κολήσει αμα βρίσκεται σε πλούσια περιοχή, να συλάβει εναν αληταράααα που έχει μπαμπά πλούσιο....

όπως και να το κάνουμε, η αστυνομία η Ελληνική αντικατροπτίζεται κατα 70% ++ στο τραγούδι πολυσμανία απο Βαβυλώνα...

όποιος το ακούσει θα καταλάβει..

_γουρουνάκι στην γάστρα....._  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Κάθε δεκαπεντάχρονος είναι αναρχικός (αλίμονο αν δεν είναι!). Αυθόρμητη, καθαρή φύση.


Τι όμορφα γραμμένο, τόσο ποιητικό, τόσο αληθινό... κρίμα γι' αυτούς που δεν νιώθουν πια νέοι.

----------


## azisi

> αποσπασμα Ν.Δημου για τον Μιχαλη Καλτεζα(1970-17/11/1985)μαθητης στο 57ο Γυμνασιο Ερυθρου Σταυρου,επεσε χτυπημενος πισωπλατα στο κεφαλι απο τον αστυνομο Δ Μελιστα.
> Ο Μελιστας καταδικάζεται πρωτόδικα σε δυόμισι χρόνια φυλάκιση (με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα) και αθωώνεται στις 25/1/1990 από το Εφετείο"
> Αιωνια η μνημη του.Ελπιζω να μην το ξαναζησετε ποτε πια.


2,5 χρόνια μόνο;;;;; και μετά αθωώθηκε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Πως είναι δυνατόν;;;;;;;;;

----------


## marculionis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα εκπαιδευσης (και υποθετω ανοχης στην καθε περιοχη απο τους απποπανω).
> Εχω τυχει σε εξακριβωση οπουν ερχεται 50αρης βλακας αστυνομικος, κατεβαινει, ακουμπαει το ποδι πανω στην ροδα του περιπολικου και με ειρωνικο στυλακι λεει¨"ελατε εδω μαγκιτες, βγαλτε τα χαρτακια". (ενν. ταυτοτητες)
> Οπως εχω τυχει και σε ελεγχο της ΟΠΚΕ οπου κατεβαινουν με τα αυτοματα στο χερι, μιλαγαν στο πλυθηντικο , ευγεκικοτατοι, κανανε δουλεια και ζητησαν συγνωμη στο τελος για την ταλαιπωρια


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ετσι ακριβώς.Είναι θέμα εκπαίδευσης και στην τελική επιπέδου των μονάδων που αποτελούν την όποια αστυνομική δύναμη.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα εκπαιδευσης (και υποθετω ανοχης στην καθε περιοχη απο τους απποπανω).
> Εχω τυχει σε εξακριβωση οπουν ερχεται 50αρης βλακας αστυνομικος, κατεβαινει, ακουμπαει το ποδι πανω στην ροδα του περιπολικου και με ειρωνικο στυλακι λεει¨"ελατε εδω μαγκιτες, βγαλτε τα χαρτακια". (ενν. ταυτοτητες)
> Οπως εχω τυχει και σε ελεγχο της ΟΠΚΕ οπου κατεβαινουν με τα αυτοματα στο χερι, μιλαγαν στο πλυθηντικο , ευγεκικοτατοι, κανανε δουλεια και ζητησαν συγνωμη στο τελος για την ταλαιπωρια     
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Ετσι ακριβώς.Είναι θέμα εκπαίδευσης και στην τελική επιπέδου των μονάδων που αποτελούν την όποια αστυνομική δύναμη.


Το θεμα ειναι ομως τι κανει η αστυνομια οταν οι περισσοτεροι απλοι αστυνομικοι ειναι χαμηλου μορφωτικου επιεπεδου, και απλα μπηκαν αστυνομια γιατι δεν ειχαν τιποτα καλυτερο να κανουν, με μια δημοσια θεση εξασφαλισμενη... Γιατι στην καθημερινοτητα ερχεσαι σε επαφη με τους απλους αστυνομικους, οχι με την ΟΠΚΕ και την αντιτρομοκρατικη....

----------


## marculionis

> Παντως ειναι σιγουρο οτι τον Καλτεζα το καημενο (ηταν κ απο το γυμνασιο μας)πολυ ευκολα τον ξεχασαν καποιοι .......
> 
> αποσπασμα Ν.Δημου για τον Μιχαλη Καλτεζα(1970-17/11/1985)μαθητης στο 57ο Γυμνασιο Ερυθρου Σταυρου,επεσε χτυπημενος πισωπλατα στο κεφαλι απο τον αστυνομο Δ Μελιστα.
> Ο Μελιστας καταδικάζεται πρωτόδικα σε δυόμισι χρόνια φυλάκιση (με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα) και αθωώνεται στις 25/1/1990 από το Εφετείο"
> Αιωνια η μνημη του.Ελπιζω να μην το ξαναζησετε ποτε πια.


Καλά commando έχεις φάει κόλημμα άσχημα έτσι;;Πάλι τα ίδια;;
Σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις οτι δεν γίνεται να χαρακτηρίζεις 45.000 υπαλλήλων απο έναν μαλάκα που στην τελική μπορεί να ήταν και τρελός;;;;;;Συμφωνώ μαζί σου οτι ο Μελίστας έπρεπε να σαπίσει στη φυλακή κακώς αφέθηκε ελεύθερος αλλα στην τελική το οτι αθοώθηκε ΔΕΝ είναι υπεύθυνη η αστυνομία αλλα η ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗ.Καλά τα γλαφηρά σου λόγια και τα (πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα) γεγονότα που παραθέτεις αλλά το να προσπαθείς να πείσεις οτι είμαστε δολοφόνοι με εξασφαλισμένο συγχωροχάρτι είναι συλλογισμός επιπέδου το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο, ο αστυνομικός είναι όργανο, άρα ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι.................

----------


## marculionis

> _γουρουνάκι στην γάστρα....._


Επειδή τυγχάνει να μην το έχω ακούσει μήπως θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κανα στοίχο απο το τραγούδι γιατι έχει άκρως ενδιαφέρον τίτλο;;

----------


## marculionis

> Το θεμα ειναι ομως τι κανει η αστυνομια οταν οι περισσοτεροι απλοι αστυνομικοι ειναι χαμηλου μορφωτικου επιεπεδου, και απλα μπηκαν αστυνομια γιατι δεν ειχαν τιποτα καλυτερο να κανουν, με μια δημοσια θεση εξασφαλισμενη... Γιατι στην καθημερινοτητα ερχεσαι σε επαφη με τους απλους αστυνομικους, οχι με την ΟΠΚΕ και την αντιτρομοκρατικη....


Οσο περισσότεροι μπαίνουν απο πανελλήνιες και όσοι περισσότεροι βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη απο τους συναδέρφους με το παλίο σύστημα (γνωστός, λάδι, φέτα, πρόβατα, μανιάτης, κρητικός, πυργιώτης : κριτήρια ΕΛ.ΑΣ.) τόσο θα βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση....

----------


## papashark

> Για το πιο πανω επειδη εχω εξτρα πληροφοριες σαν support της πρεσβειας Κυπρου σας λεω οτι ασχετα με τα καναλια απο την πρωτη στιγμη ο εν λογω παθων ειχε την υποστηριξη της πρεσβειας μεσω του προξενειου στην Θεσσαλονικη κ δικηγορους κλπ κλπ.Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ελληνοπουλο ποσο καλυτερα θα τον ειχανε τυλιξει σε μια κολλα χαρτι απλα ενημερωτικα το λεω...
> Παντως ειναι σιγουρο οτι τον Καλτεζα το καημενο (ηταν κ απο το γυμνασιο μας)πολυ ευκολα τον ξεχασαν καποιοι .......



Από Κύπρο ξέρεις καθόλου ? Γιατί αν είχε φάει εκεί το ξύλο θα έλεγε και ευχαριστώ.... Οχι ότι καλώς έπραξαν οι αστυνομικοί, αλλά το τραβήξαμε λιγάκι το θέμα, οι μ@λ@κίες "νόμιζα ότι θα πέθαινα" που μας είπε 15 φορές ήταν παρατραβηγμένες....

Οσον αφορά τον Καλτέζα, "τον καημένο".... εκεί που κράταγε την μολότοφ έφαγε μια σφέρα... Ο αλήτης, ο φονιάς ο αστυνομικός που πήγε να υπερασπιστή την ζωή του από την μολότοφ, πόσο αισχρός ήταν.. Επρεπε να κάτσει να την φάει, να καεί, να το ευχαριστηθεί...

Αλήθεια πόσο καημένος είναι ο εκάστοτε α-ναρχικός με την μολότοφ στο χέρι ? Αν δεν ήταν 15χρονος και ήταν 30χρονος, θα είχε διαφορά ?


Κάποιος έρπεπε να σαπίσει στην φυλακή για την υπόθεση Καλτέζα, γιατί όταν είσαι 15χρονος δεν έχεις αρκετή δωμή για να έχεις λογική, οπότε έχεις το ακαταλόγιστο και είσαι καημένος. 

Αυτοί που έπρεπε να σαπήσουν στην φυλακή για τον Καλτέζα ήταν οι γονείς του που δεν τον έμαθαν να κυκλοφορεί με την μολότοφ αναμένη, καθώς και αυτοί που του έδωσαν την μολότοφ στο χέρι.....


Βέβαια είναι ποιό εύκολο να κατηγορείς τον τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης, και όχι την πηγαία αιτία (γονείς και αυτούς που τον όπλισαν), που να βάζεις τώρα το μυαλό σου να σκέφτετε ποιά είναι η αρχή του κακού...


Με περίσια ευκολία βρίζετε την αστυνομία μετρώντας τα λάθη που έχει κάνει, δεν βλέπω να βγαίνουν πολλοί να τα χώσουν όμως και στην άλλη πλευρά..

Βλέπεις είναι εύκολο να κατηγορείς τους μπάτσους, ενώ ξεχνάς εύκολα τους α-ναρχικούς φονιάδες που έκαψαν ζωντανούς 4 συμπολίτες μας στο Κάπα Μαρούσι, με τις αθώες τους μολότοφ...

Τέτοιες κράταγε και ο καημένος Καλτέζας, μια μολότοφ που κάπου αλλού έκαψε ζωντανούς 4 ανθρώπους, και ο βλάκας ο αστυνομικός τον πυροβόλησε για να μην καεί ζωνταντός, ρε τον βλάκα τον αστυνομικό, δεν καθόταν να πεθάνει....


Commando, όταν κρατάς την μολότοφ στα χέρια δεν είσαι αθώος, δεν είσαι καημένος, είσαι συνηπεύθηνος για ότι σου συμβεί....

Εχει πλάκα να μαζεύουμε τα λάθη τους για να τους κρίνουμε και να αφήνουμε στην άκρη τα όσα έχουν καταφέρει....

----------


## freenet

> Βλέπεις είναι εύκολο να κατηγορείς τους μπάτσους, ενώ ξεχνάς εύκολα τους α-ναρχικούς φονιάδες που έκαψαν ζωντανούς 4 συμπολίτες μας στο Κάπα Μαρούσι, με τις αθώες τους μολότοφ...
> 
> Τέτοιες κράταγε και ο καημένος Καλτέζας, μια μολότοφ που κάπου αλλού έκαψε ζωντανούς 4 ανθρώπους, και ο βλάκας ο αστυνομικός τον πυροβόλησε για να μην καεί ζωνταντός, ρε τον βλάκα τον αστυνομικό, δεν καθόταν να πεθάνει....


επίσης εκαψαν και το πολυτεχνειο το 95 οσο κι αν προσπαθει ο Μαρκάτος με το πορισμα του (ειναι ο πρυτανης που εβαλε μεσα την αστυνομια στο πολυτεχνειο) να πει το προφανες. Οτι το πολυτεχνειο και ειδικα το κτηριο γωνια Στουρναρα και Πατησιων που στεγαζε την καλων τεχνων, καηκε απο καπνογονο και η φωτια αρχισε απο την οροφη....
Επισης γνωμη μου ειναι και προφανως συγκρουεται με τη δικη σου οτι το καπα μαρουσι καηκε καθαρα απο την αστυνομια παλι με τον ιδιο τροπο (οδομαχιες και καπνογονα εφυγαν προς το μαγαζι).Ειναι η γνωμη μου απεναντι στη δικη σου και μην αρχισεις παλι τα γνωστα για φαντασματα...
Επισης το ιστορικο της αστυνομιας ειναι πολυ βαρυ για να κανεις την παπια και να ονοματιζεις ως δολοφονους καποιους αλλους (ειδικα οταν εχουμε τοσο προσφατο τον ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ πισωπλατο πυροβολισμο του αθιγγανου).Επισης ο Καλτεζας ειχε πισωπλατο πυροβολισμο στο κεφαλι....Εξοστρακισμος και εκπυρσοκροτηση κι αυτο....

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> _γουρουνάκι στην γάστρα....._  
> 
> 
> Επειδή τυγχάνει να μην το έχω ακούσει μήπως θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κανα στοίχο απο το τραγούδι γιατι έχει άκρως ενδιαφέρον τίτλο;;



απο Dc? δεν μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις??

το κάνω share.

----------


## papashark

> Βλέπεις είναι εύκολο να κατηγορείς τους μπάτσους, ενώ ξεχνάς εύκολα τους α-ναρχικούς φονιάδες που έκαψαν ζωντανούς 4 συμπολίτες μας στο Κάπα Μαρούσι, με τις αθώες τους μολότοφ...
> 
> Τέτοιες κράταγε και ο καημένος Καλτέζας, μια μολότοφ που κάπου αλλού έκαψε ζωντανούς 4 ανθρώπους, και ο βλάκας ο αστυνομικός τον πυροβόλησε για να μην καεί ζωνταντός, ρε τον βλάκα τον αστυνομικό, δεν καθόταν να πεθάνει....
> 
> 
> επίσης εκαψαν και το πολυτεχνειο το 95 οσο κι αν προσπαθει ο Μαρκάτος με το πορισμα του (ειναι ο πρυτανης που εβαλε μεσα την αστυνομια στο πολυτεχνειο) να πει το προφανες. Οτι το πολυτεχνειο και ειδικα το κτηριο γωνια Στουρναρα και Πατησιων που στεγαζε την καλων τεχνων, καηκε απο καπνογονο και η φωτια αρχισε απο την οροφη....
> Επισης γνωμη μου ειναι και προφανως συγκρουεται με τη δικη σου οτι το καπα μαρουσι καηκε καθαρα απο την αστυνομια παλι με τον ιδιο τροπο (οδομαχιες και καπνογονα εφυγαν προς το μαγαζι).Ειναι η γνωμη μου απεναντι στη δικη σου και μην αρχισεις παλι τα γνωστα για φαντασματα...
> Επισης το ιστορικο της αστυνομιας ειναι πολυ βαρυ για να κανεις την παπια και να ονοματιζεις ως δολοφονους καποιους αλλους (ειδικα οταν εχουμε τοσο προσφατο τον ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ πισωπλατο πυροβολισμο του αθιγγανου).Επισης ο Καλτεζας ειχε πισωπλατο πυροβολισμο στο κεφαλι....Εξοστρακισμος και εκπυρσοκροτηση κι αυτο....


Ναι ρε Αλέξανδρε, οι μπάτσοι φταίνε για όλα, αφού είναι εύκολο να το λες, να το γράφεις, στο τέλος το πιστεύεις κιόλας...

Δεν είχαν τι να κάνουν και λένε δεν πάμε να δείρουμε κανέναν στα εξάρχεια να βάλουμε και καμιά φωτιά ? Ε, και κάηκε το κάπα μαρούσι, το πολυτεχνείο, τα αυτοκίνητα και τα μαγαζιά των μικροαστών, και όλα αυτά για να είναι ικανοποιημένοι μερικοί αλήτες εγκληματίες που το παίζουν α-ναρχικοί....

Και στο Μενίδι δεν υπάρχει εγκληματικότητα και παραβατικότητα από τους αθίγκανους που δεν τολμάει να τους μιλήσει κανένας εκεί, απλά δεν είχε τι να κάνει ο μπάτσος και έβγαλε το όπλο και πυροβόλησε το πρώτο διερχόμενο ΙΧ...


Και χθες το βράδυ τα κολητάρια σου που βγήκαν από το πολυτεχνείο που είχαν πάρτυ, πέταξαν και μερικές μολότοφ έτσι για να γουστάρουν. Και οι αλήτες οι μπάτσοι έχουν στρατιωτικό νόμο γιατι έχουν παρκαρισμένες 2-3 κλούβες κοντά, μήπως και γουστάρουν να πετάξουν καμιά μολότοφ και σπάσουν μερικά αυτοκίνητα....


Και εγώ είμαι ο μαλάκας ο πολίτης που πληρώνει φόρους για να τα καίνε οι αλήτες στο πολυτεχνείο. Οχι ζαρτινιέρα στο κεφάλι, μπαλκόνι ολόκληρο, να τους πιάσουν τα ΜΑΤ και να τους κάνουν πέτσικους στο ξύλο, να μην μπορούν να περπατήσουν για κανα 3μηνο...


Και άμα σου φαίνετε άσχημο σκληρο και φασιστικό αυτό που λέω, πάρε χαμπάρι ότι εγώ δεν πήγα να τους πειράξω τους α-λητες, αυτά τα μαλακισμένα επιτέθηκαν σε εμάς τους μαλάκες που είμαστε μικροαστοί κατ' εσένα και αυτούς, οι φασίστες της υπόθεσης είναι όλοι αυτοί οι α-ναρχικοί και α-ντιεξουσιαστές, που με την μολότοφ στο χέρι, απαιτούν και δικαίωματα...


Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε τουλάχιστον για τους νεκρούς στο Κάπα Μαρούσι, που ακόμα και μια στο εκατομμύριο να ήταν η φωτιά από δακρυγόνο, η αστυνομία δεν το πέταξε έτσι για να γουστάρει όπως κάνουν οι α-λήτες.... Ηθικός αυτουργός και πρωταίτιος και πάλι οι ίδιοι είναι.....

----------


## freenet

Θελεις να αποδειξεις οτι οι αναρχικοι,αριστεροι,αντιεξουσιαστες ειναι υπευθυνοι για ολα και δεν κανεις καν τον κοπο να δωσεις ενα επιχειρημα, απλα επειδη γα σενα ειναι τοσο προφανες θεωρεις και δεδομενο οτι ισχυει.
Φτανεις στο σημειο προκειμενου να αποδειξεις το ζητουμενο σου, να ισχυριζεσαι οτι ακομα κι αν το καπα μαρουσι το εκαψε η αστυνομια, το εκανε και υπευθυνοι ηταν αλλοι.Αν σχολιασω μαθηματικα τον ισχυρισμο σου δεν εκανες τιποτα αλλο παρα να πεις οτι 1=1 και επειδη αυτο ισχυει αρα το απεδειξα (hint η αποδειξη αυτης του προφανους για εμας ισοτητας εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι τομοι βιβλιων...)
Και σου λεω οτι ναι εγιναν μπαχαλα ναι επιτεθηκαν σε αυτοκινητα,καψανε την λεσχη του πολυτεχνειου και ολα αυτα, ειναι λογικη απο καποιον που λεει οτι υπερασπιζεται την σημερινη δημοκρατια να δικαιολογει βασανιστηρια, να ζηταει τυφλη καταστολη και να στηριζει πυροβολισμους σε κεφαλια αθιγγανων,παιδιων κτλ? Απο τη μια εχεις βια απεναντι σε συμβολα μιας ζωης που αναγκαζονται να υποστουν και τους καταδυναστευει (δεν συμφωνω αλλα αναζητω την αιτια τους) και απο την αλλη διαβαζω σοκαρισμενος εναν "δημοκρατη" να ζητα ακροτητες απο την πολιτσμενη κοινωνια και τα οργανα της για να παταξει τους αντιπαλους της....Μην γινουμε Ιρακ των αμερικανων....
Πανο,χωνεψε το, αν φαντασιωνεσαι εικονες βαρβαροτητας εναντιον ανθρωπων οπως αυτες που κυκλοφοροουν στο δικτυο για την εκτελεση σανταμ, αν επιθυμεις σφοδρα την κακοποιηση σωρρηδον και με βαση μια λογικη συλλογικης ευθυνης τοτε σιγουρα θα βρισκεις απεναντι σου ατομα που και μολοτωφ θα πετανε και θα αντιδρουν κοινοβουλευτικα και εξωκοινοβουλευτικα σε αυτη την βαρβαροτητα.
Μην με ξανασυνδεσεις με πραξεις βιας οπως αυτες που εγιναν στο πολυτεχνειο χτες,ειδικα οταν ειμαι χιλιομετρα μακρυα. Δεν ρωτησα κανεναν κολλητο μου αν ηταν εκει αλλα οι περισσοτετοι κολλητοι μου σιγουρα θα ειναι εξαιρετικα σκεπτικοι για αυτη την εικονα ωμης βιας που οδηγει σε ξεκαβλωμα και "επαναστατικα γυμνασια". Ειμαι κι εγω εξαιρετικα σκεπτικος αν και δεν γνωριζω τα γεγονοτα αλλα μπορω ανετα να σου πω οτι δεν συμφωνω με οποιαδηποτε πραξη βιας απο οπου κι αν προερχεται. Αλλά αναγνωριζω την ταση και την επιλογη κινηματων να επιστρεφουν τη βια που υφιστανται....
Τελοσπαντων το φορουμ δεν προσφερεται για τετοια κοινωνιολογικου τυπου κουβεντα, αλλα ενας κοινωνιολογος (θυμαμαι με τον argi ειχαμε μια παρομοια κουβεντα πριν καιρο στους αμπελοκηπους) πορει καλλιστα να σε ενημερωσει οτι οποιαδηποτε μορφη εξουσιας ενεχει μεσα της θεσμικα και δομικα την ασκηση βιας. Η οποια βια εμφανιζεται στο κοινωνικο πεδιο ειτε ως εκτροπα σε γηπεδα ειτε ως βια σε πορειες ειτε ως καταστροφες σε παρτυ ειτε ως κινηματικη βια (αργεντινη,μεξικο,κινηματα "αντιπαγκοσμιοποιησης",ενοπλος αγωνας σε κατεχομενες χωρες κτλ), εκδηλωνεται ως απαντηση στη θεσμικη βια που ειναι ευρυτερη, πρωτευουσα και πρωτογενης και ποιοτικα και ποσοτικα πιο εκτεταμενη.Μπορω να στο αποδειξω με πολλα παραδειγματα απο ελλαδα και παγκοσμια...
Ας το αφησουμε ομως για καποια προσωπικη κουβεντα που ευχαριστως θα εκανα με καποιον που με κατατασσει σε ομαδες και εμμεσως ή αμέσως ζητάει την κακοποιηση μου και το βασανισμο μου..
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε ολοι μας.

----------


## panXer

Για την ιστορία:

Ο Μ. Καλτέζας δεν κρατούσε καμμία μολότοφ στο χέρι. Ο Μελίστας γονάτησε και πυροβόλησε. Η σφαίρα τον βρήκε από πίσω. Ο Μελίστας έπειτα αθωώνεται, η Αθήνα παίρνει φωτιά..
Το Κάπα Μαρούση το κάψαν οι μπάτσοι, φαίνεται και στις φωτόγραφίες που οι φλόγες βγαίνουν από τον 1ο όροφο, το ισόγειο είναι άθικτο. Η φάτσα του κτιρίου που καίγεται είναι από τη μεριά των μπάτσων. Ο άστεγος ανάμεσα στους 4 που κάηκαν ζωντανοί πιθανολογείται ότι είχε ανέβει στον 2ο λόγω των δακρυγόνων, πνιγόταν έξω. Δολοφονήθηκε και αυτός από την αστυνομία.
Την Πρυτανεία επίσης την έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι..

Σύνθημα των αναρχικών τότε ήταν:
"Κάπα μαρούση και Πρυτανεία / Τις πυρκαϊές τις βάζει η αστυνομία!"

Ο πατέρας του μιχάλη ζει σήμερα και είναι γύρω στα 65, ένας άνθρωπος που έχει γύρει από το χαστούκι που έφαγε πριν από 22 χρόνια περίπου.

Διεγράφη σχόλιο που ξεπέρασε τα όρια... @rg! 31.12.06 16:00

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## erasmospunk

> Οσον αφορά τον Καλτέζα, "τον καημένο".... εκεί που κράταγε την μολότοφ έφαγε μια σφέρα... Ο αλήτης, ο φονιάς ο αστυνομικός που πήγε να υπερασπιστή την ζωή του από την μολότοφ, πόσο αισχρός ήταν.. Επρεπε να κάτσει να την φάει, να καεί, να το ευχαριστηθεί...


πλάκα κάνεις έτσι;

----------


## marculionis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panXer
> 
> Αλήτη, κωλοβολεμένε σαπιοκοιλιά, απολογητή των δολοφονιών, *βγάλε το σκασμό.*
> 
> 
> [b]
> Ποιός είναι ο φασίστας τώρα... εγώ προτείνω να κλειδωθεί πάντως (έστω προσωρινά) λόγω των ημερών.-


Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.Γιατί να κλειδωθεί;;Επειδή ο ''panxer'' δεν προσέχει τι γράφει;;Δικαίωμά του είναι να γράφει οτι θέλει.Άλλωστε γιαυτό υπάρχουν τα forum για να γράφει κανείς αυτά που πραγματικά πιστεύει (με όριο τα δικαιώματα των υπολοίπων..θα καταλάβεις παρακάτω) και όχι για να κρύβεται πίσω απο καλογραμμένα σοβαροφανή κείμενα.
Εύγε ''panxer'' σου βγάζω το καπέλο για είσαι σταράτος και τα λές όπως τα πιστεύεις χωρίς κάλυψη και politically correction...Ο λαός λέει ''τα σιγανά ποταμάκια να φοβάσε..'' και ''σκυλί που γαυγίζει δεν δαγκώνει'' οπότε δεν σε παρεξηγώ.

5 φιλικές κουνβέντες αρκούν..

1. Αλήτης δεν είμαι δεν έχω πειράξει κουνούπι.
2. Κωλοβολεμένος δεν είμαι γαιτι έδοσα πανελλήνιες (17.3/20) και μπήκα.Εσύ πως τα πήγες στις πανελλήνιες;;
3. Σαπιοκοιλιάς χμμμ..Υπέρβαρος είμαι αλλα λόγο φαρμακευτικής αγωγής απο ασθένεια.Οταν τελειώσω υπόσχομαι να κάνω δίαιτα.
4. Απολογητής των δολοφώνων;;Διάβασε όλο το θέμα και μετά έλα και πέσμου...Είμαι τις νέας γενειάς απαλλάγμένος απο κομπλεξ και δεν απολογούμε γαι τα λάθη της αστυνομίας που γνώρισες κάπου κάπως κάποτε.Το σήμερα και πολύ περισσότερο το μέλλον με ενδιαφέρει γιατι σε αυτό ανήκω...
5. ''Βγάλε τον σκασμό''.Θα μου απογορεύσεις να μιλάω;Θα με βάλεις στο γύψο μήπως;Πάρε βαθιές ανάσες και μην το διαβάζεις το θέμα αν σε ενοχλεί γιατί γίνεσαι χειρότερος απο τα κατηγορώ σου.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panXer
> 
> ...


Δυστηχώς ο PanXer νομίζει ότι προασπίζετε την δημοκρατία, ενώ στη ουσία βγάζει έναν πηγαίο φασισμό, δείχνει ωμό ρατσισμό.

Μια μέρα μπορεί να μάθει μεγαλώνοντας ότι τα δικαιώματα του τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν του άλλου, έτσι δεν μπορεί να βρίζει τον άλλο απλά επειδή μπορεί.

Εάν προχωρήσει έτσι, τότε ο άλλος μπορεί να τον κάνει απλά τόπι στο ξύλο, μόνο και μόνο επειδή απλά μπορεί....

Ισως να είναι και απλά θέμα ανατροφής, πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να ντρέπετε, και πολύ σωστά έφαγε το edit, αν και σε άλλα φόρουμ για την αδικαιολόγιτη ρατσιστική αυτή επίθεση, θα έτρωγε και ένα ωραιότατο ban.....


Aλλωστε έτσι είναι οι κοινότητες, μαθαίνεις να σέβεσε τον άλλο (ειδικά άμα δεν σου έχει κάνει τίποτα), αν δεν μπορείς να σεβαστείς τους άλλους, τότε η κοινότητα πρέπει να σε απομακρύνει από τους κόλπους της. Μετά για το ότι θα έχει γίνει περιθωριακός, δεν θα φταίει η άτιμη σκληρή μικροαστική κοινωνία, τα χάλια του θα φταίνε....




> Ο Μ. Καλτέζας δεν κρατούσε καμμία μολότοφ στο χέρι. Ο Μελίστας γονάτησε και πυροβόλησε


- Παλιοσειρά, δεν περνάει η ώρα με τίποτα, αυτές τις πορείες πολύ τις βαριέμε
- Δεν μαμιέτε, θα δείρουμε μερικά μ@λ@κισμένα, θα περάσει η ώρα
- Βαριέμαι να δέρνω.... Πολύ κούραση, σου έδειξα το νέο μου όπλο ?
- Ελα ρε κολητέ, πήρες καινούργιο σιδερικό ? Βαράει καλά ?
- Κάτσε να βαρέσω κανένα νομιστεράκι να δεις, να περνάει ένα, κοίτα στυλ...

Φροντιστήριο πήγαινε για αγγλικά ο καημένος ο Καλτέζας, και ξαφνικά τον πυροβόλησε ο Μελίστας έτσι επειδή μπορούσε...

Ασε ρε panXer.....





> Θελεις να αποδειξεις οτι οι αναρχικοι,αριστεροι,αντιεξουσιαστες ειναι υπευθυνοι για ολα και δεν κανεις καν τον κοπο να δωσεις ενα επιχειρημα, απλα επειδη γα σενα ειναι τοσο προφανες θεωρεις και δεδομενο οτι ισχυει


Μετά την πλύση εγκεφάλου δεν σε ξέβγαλαν καλά, και κάνεις νερά....

 ::  Πάω και με ένα σουγιά, χαράζω το αυτοκίνητο του διπλανού, γιατί δεν τον γουστάρω. Βγαίνει ο διπλανός και με κάνει τόπι στο ξύλο.

Πόσο φταίει ο διπλανός ? Πόσο φταίω εγώ ?


 ::  Ο ύπαρχος του εξπρές Σαμίνα βλέπει το μάτς στην τηλεόραση και ρίχνει το καράβι στα βράχια. Οι πόρτες στα στεγανά είναι όλες ανοιχτές, τα σωστικά του κώλου, το πλήρωμα ανεκπαίδευτο για σωστή και γρήγορη εκκένωση του σκάφους. Το σκάφος βουλιάζει πολύ γρήγορα, 80 άτομα πνίγονται.

Ποιός φταίει ? Ο Ύπαρχος ? Ο μηχανικός που είχε όλες τις στεγανές πόρτες ανοιχτές ? Η εταιρεία που δεν είχε κανόνες για να είναι όλες οι πόρτες κλειστές ? Η κρατική αρχή που δεν ελέγχει κανένα πλοίο για αν ταξιδεύει με τις πόρτες μόνιμα ανοιχτές (έχω δει να περνάνε καλώδια από την πόρτα, πόρτες να μην κλείνουν με τίποτα ή να λείπουν εντελώς). 


 ::  Μπουκάρεις στο μαγαζί μου να με κλέψεις, βγάζεις στιλέτο, όπλο, ότι έχεις, πέρνω το όπλο μου που έχω στο μαγαζί και σου ανάβω μια στο δόξα πατρί.

Ποιός φταίει ? Η άδικη κοινωνία που σε έκανε κλέφτη ? Οι προηγούμενοι ληστές που με τρώμαξαν και αγόρασα όπλο ? Ο αλβανός που καθάριζε τα θύματα του ? (αν διαβάσες αυτό που πόσταρες για την εγκληματικότητα, θα δεις ότι οι αλλοδαποί έχουν πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό σε αυτή, αν τους συγκρίνεις και με την αναλογία ελλήνων-μεταναστών, ανά εθνική ομάδα, έχεις απίστευτα μεγάλα νούμερα κατά των αλλοδαπών, δεν είναι τυχαίος ο ρατσισμός των ελλήνων προς τους αλβανούς).


 ::  Κατεβαίνεις σε πορεία και αρχίζεις και πετάς μολότοφ, σπας βιτρίνες, κλέβεις μαγαζιά. Ερχετε η αστυνομία και πετάει δακρυγόνα για να σε απομακρύνει και να σταματήσουν οι αναταραχές. Ενα από τα δακρυγόνα βάζει φωτιά στην οροφή της βιβλιοθήκης του πολυτεχνείο, ένα άλλο στο Κάπα Μαρούσι όπως ισχυρίζεστε.

Ποιός φταίει ? Ποιός είναι η γενησιουργός αιτία ?

Πήγαν για πλάκα οι αστυνομικοί και άρχισαν να πετάνε δακρυγόνα έτσι επειδή γουστάρανε ?


Αμα ξεκολήσεις από το τυφλό σου μίσσος προς την "αστική κοινωνια" και τους κανόνες της, θα δεις πολλά πράγματα, καλά και κακά, θα γίνεις σοφότερος και ποιό ευτυχής.


Καταδικάζεις κάθε πράξη βίας ?

Μπράβο καλά κάνεις. Σε συγχαίρω γι αυτό. Μακάρι και εγώ να ήμουν λιγότερο βίαιος σαν άνθρωπος, μακάρι να είμασταν όλοι λιγότερο βίαιοι.

Πλην όμως με τα γραφόμενα σου, δεν καταδικάζεις τις πράξεις αυτών που τα σπάνε, τα καίνε, κλέβουν, κλπ, αντίθετα καταδικάζεις αυτούς που προσπαθούν να τους σταματήσουν. 

*Κοινώς δεν καταδικάζεις την πρώτη πράξη βίας, καταδικάζεις την αντίδραση....*


Δεν γουστάρεις τους "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες" ξεχνώντας ποιός τους έκανε αγανακτισμενους  ::

----------


## commando

> Για την ιστορία:
> 
> Ο Μ. Καλτέζας δεν κρατούσε καμμία μολότοφ στο χέρι. Ο Μελίστας γονάτησε και πυροβόλησε. Η σφαίρα τον βρήκε από πίσω. Ο Μελίστας έπειτα αθωώνεται, η Αθήνα παίρνει φωτιά..
> Το Κάπα Μαρούση το κάψαν οι μπάτσοι, φαίνεται και στις φωτόγραφίες που οι φλόγες βγαίνουν από τον 1ο όροφο, το ισόγειο είναι άθικτο. Η φάτσα του κτιρίου που καίγεται είναι από τη μεριά των μπάτσων. Ο άστεγος ανάμεσα στους 4 που κάηκαν ζωντανοί πιθανολογείται ότι είχε ανέβει στον 2ο λόγω των δακρυγόνων, πνιγόταν έξω. Δολοφονήθηκε και αυτός από την αστυνομία.
> Την Πρυτανεία επίσης την έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι..
> 
> Σύνθημα των αναρχικών τότε ήταν:
> "Κάπα μαρούση και Πρυτανεία / Τις πυρκαϊές τις βάζει η αστυνομία!"
> 
> ...


Δεν ταξερα αυτα....αν εχεις πληροφοριες παρε VOIP ξερω οτι μας ειπε ο δασκαλος της Πεμπτης δημοτικου.
@papashark για πηγαινε στον Πατερα του Μιχαλη να του πεις την αποψη σου οτι επρεπε αυτος ναναι μεσα και οχι ενας που πυροβολησε το παιδι του πισωπλατα υπουλα κ που δεν εκατσε ουτε καν φυλακη.....
@μαρκουλιονι αρχεσθαι μαθων αρχειν επιστησει....Σχολη χωροφυλακης(μετεπειτα αστυνομιας)
ps Επειδη το επιθετο μου αρχιζει απο Κ ειχα τους ιδιους δασκαλους κ καθηγητες με το Καλτεζα κ στα ιδια θρανια που θα καθοτανε εκατσα...Το 57ο Γυμνασιο δεν ειχε ποτε αλλο θυμα πριν κ μετα ενω αν υπηρχε προβλημα με το παιδι αυτο εστω κ ενας καθηγητης κατιδιαν θα μας το ελεγε.
Ευτυχως πηγε στο μονο μερος που δεν υπαρχει αρχη σαν αναρχικος (που ετυμολογικα δεν ειναι υποτιμιτικος ορος βλ Ν.Δημου εγχειριδιον ελευθεριας)που ηταν....Στον παραδεισο.Καλη χρονια Μαικ.

----------


## freenet

> Για την ιστορία:
> 
> 
> Το Κάπα Μαρούση το κάψαν οι μπάτσοι, φαίνεται και στις φωτόγραφίες που οι φλόγες βγαίνουν από τον 1ο όροφο, το ισόγειο είναι άθικτο. 
> Την Πρυτανεία επίσης την έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι..


Εχεις τιποτα τετοιες φωτο απο το καπα Μαρούση να δημοσιεύσεις?
Ψάχνω δημοσιεύματα και φωτο αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panXer
> 
> Για την ιστορία:
> 
> 
> Το Κάπα Μαρούση το κάψαν οι μπάτσοι, φαίνεται και στις φωτόγραφίες που οι φλόγες βγαίνουν από τον 1ο όροφο, το ισόγειο είναι άθικτο. 
> Την Πρυτανεία επίσης την έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι..
> 
> 
> ...


ναι εδω
http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=512688

----------


## sotiris

Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά!
'Οτι επιθυμείτε για το 2007 να γίνει πραγματικότητα.

----------


## python

> Παντως ειναι σιγουρο οτι τον Καλτεζα το καημενο (ηταν κ απο το γυμνασιο μας)πολυ ευκολα τον ξεχασαν καποιοι ..........
> 
> Από Κύπρο ξέρεις καθόλου ? Γιατί αν είχε φάει εκεί το ξύλο θα έλεγε και ευχαριστώ.... Οχι ότι καλώς έπραξαν οι αστυνομικοί, αλλά το τραβήξαμε λιγάκι το θέμα, οι μ@λ@κίες "νόμιζα ότι θα πέθαινα" που μας είπε 15 φορές ήταν παρατραβηγμένες....
> 
> Οσον αφορά τον Καλτέζα, "τον καημένο".... εκεί που κράταγε την μολότοφ έφαγε μια σφέρα... Ο αλήτης, ο φονιάς ο αστυνομικός που πήγε να υπερασπιστή την ζωή του από την μολότοφ, πόσο αισχρός ήταν.. Επρεπε να κάτσει να την φάει, να καεί, να το ευχαριστηθεί...
> 
> Αλήθεια πόσο καημένος είναι ο εκάστοτε α-ναρχικός με την μολότοφ στο χέρι ? Αν δεν ήταν 15χρονος και ήταν 30χρονος, θα είχε διαφορά ?
> 
> 
> ...



*ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ*

που γράφονται τέτοια πράγματα στην κοινότητα μας!!!!!!!!! 


κλειδώστε το. οι φωτογραφίες, και αυτα που γράφονται κυρίως, προσβάλουν εμάς και όποιον τα διαβάζει.  :: 

panXer+++

----------


## papashark

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, εύχομαι το 2007 να μας βρει όλους με λιγότερο μίσος προς τον συνάθρωπο, όποιος κι αν είναι αυτός  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

etsi re mages, to misos den mas paei mprosta san koinotita. Oti diafores uparxoun, as minoun sto prwsopiko epipedo

peace out

----------


## python

χρόνια πολλά και καλη χρονιά.  ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> @μαρκουλιονι αρχεσθαι μαθων αρχειν επιστησει....Σχολη χωροφυλακης(μετεπειτα αστυνομιας)


Ρε commando αντε φάε κανα κομμάτι βασιλόπιτα παλιοχωροφύλακα.
Α και που είσαι σε εμας το αλλάξανε το ρητό στο σήμα της σχολής 
''Ούκ έομεν άρχειν του ανθρώπου αλλα του νόμου''
Αντε για το καλό του χρόνου κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και κοίτα λίγο μπροστά απο τη μύτη σου μαζί με τα άλλα παλικάρια που κάνατε το θέμα προτεκτοράτο.Δεν αφήσατε να μιλήσει και κανένας άλλος παρα μόνο πείσατε οτι ο διάλογος δεν είναι το φόρτε σας.Φέρατε το θέμα έτη φωτός off topic πηγαίνοντάς το στην κατακραυγή.Κοινωνιολόγοι του καναπέ και του πληκτρολογίου επαναστάτες χωρίς αιτία (για σήμερα δεν μιλάω οχι για την χούντα που σας έχει στειχειώσει...) σας εύχομαι οτι ακριβώς εύχεστε εσείς για τον μέσο αστυνομικό γιατι ξέρετε είμαστε και εμείς ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και όχι γουρούνια στη γάστρα όπως διαλαλείτε ρε δημοκράτες τρόμαρα σας.....Για κάποιους σαν εσάς (commando,freenet,python,panxer) έχω αγοράσει ιδιωτικό αλεξίσφαιρο να με προστατεύει...
Για να ησυχάσετε σας διαβεβαιώνω οτι δεν θα ξαναpostάρω για *κοινωνικοπολιτικά* θέματα στο forum ''σας''.Εφόσον είστε θεματοφύλακες του δικαίου και εγώ ενα ακόμη γουρούνι δολοφόνος ποιο το νόημα... 
Εύχομαι σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους καλή χρονία με υγεία πάνω απόλα γιατι στην τελική αυτό είναι το ουσιατικότερο....  :: 

Ζητώ συγνώμη απο όσους ενοχλήθηκαν απο αυτο το post μου.

----------


## freenet

Μην προκαλεις τοσο marculionis, νεα χρονια τωρα ειναι τουλαχιστον παρανομο για εναν δηθεν υπερασπιστη του νομου οπως πρεπει να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου να συκοφαντεις πολιτες λεγοντας οτι κινδυνευεις απο αυτους για αυτο αγορασες αλεξισφαιρο.
Ποιος σε απειλησε απο ολους οσους συμμετειχαν στο thread?
Ποιος σου ειπε οτι κινδυνευεις?

Και μονο η μαρτυρια σου οτι φορας αλεξισφαιρο για να προστατευτεις απο ανθρωπους με αντιθετες απο τις δικες σου αποψεις δειχνει αυτοματως την "αμεροληπτη και αντικειμενικη" σταση σου. Οταν αντιμετωπιζεις στο δρομο "ανθρωπους οπως εμεις που σε απειλουν" θα εχουν κι αυτοι την αναλογη συμπεριφορα απο σενα?
Πες ρε φιλε οτι φορας αλεφισφαιρο και εχεις το οπλο μηπως γινει καποια εμπλοκη και πρεπει να προστατευθεις....Απο τις αποψεις και τις ιδεες marculionis δεν μπορεις ουτε να κρυφτεις ουτε να προστατευτεις,μπορεις απλα να τις συζητησεις και να κανεις διαλογο.

Ειναι τουλαχιστον προσβλητικο να λες οτι δεν μπορεσες να εκφρασεις την αποψη σου σε ενα thread 9 σελιδων όπου σαφως ειχες τα περισσοτερα μηνυματα απο καθε αλλο συζητητη που συμμετειχε.Ειναι τουλαχιστον αστειο να ακουμε τετοια λογια απο εναν ανθρωπο που λεει οτι τηρει τους νομους και τις διαταξεις και αποκαλει πολιτες που δεν τους γνωριζει με τετοιους χαρακτηρισμους.Διαπιστωσες πουθενα οτι υπαρχει οποιαδηποτε απειλη ή βρισιμο εναντιον σου? 
Θα αισθανοσουν καλυτερα αν απλα συμφωνουσαμε ολοι ποσο αγια και εναρετη ειναι η ελληνικη αστυνομια και πως δεν πειραζει αν καμια φορα σηκωνει τα οπλα και καθαριζει κοσμακι.....
Marculionis, μπορεις να μου δανεισεις το αλεξισφαιρο σου γιατι στατιστικα κινδυνευουμε περισσοτερο απο εκπυρσοκροτησεις και αγανακτισμενους μπατσους που κατηγοριοποιουν πολιτες και τους φερονται με βαση την ιδεοληψια τους...!!!!

Ελεος....και καλη χρονια να εχεις (και μην φοβασαι ακουστηκαν οι αποψεις σου, κανεις απο οσους κατονομασες δεν σε εκοψε απο το thread...)
Και δεχομαι τη συγγνωμη σου μιας και ειμαι μεσα σε αυτους που εθιξες και προσβαλλες με το ποστ σου.

----------


## marculionis

Freenet είναι άτοπο να μλάς για πρόκληση για μένα που έδοσα συγχαρητήρια σεαυτόν που μου είπε ''βγάλε τον σκασμό απολογητή των δολοφώνων''....Αρα προσπάθεια για να κοπώ απο το θέμα ΕΓΙΝΕ.

Το συγνώμη δεν πήγαινε σε σένα.Πήγαινε στο forum.Σεσένα ευχήθηκα οτι εύχεσαι για μένα αυτή τη στιγμή.

Μην μιλάς για διάλογο οταν κάνετε μονόλογο παραθέτοντας όλους του παλιούς μπάτσους που έκαναν τα λάθη τους και συμφωνώ αλλα δεν έχουν σχέση με το σήμερα και κυρίως το αύριο.

Οσο για το αλεξίσφαιρο να πάς να αγοράσεις φίλτατε να το πληρώσεις απο την τσέπη σου αμα νίωθεις οτι κυνδηνεύεις απο 20 δικάβαλες μηχανές κρανιοφώρων....Δεν είναι τίποτα ...1000 euro απο την Σουηδία με αγάπη.Να το πληρώσεις να νιώσεις τι σημένει κίνδυνος όταν είσαι ένας και στην πέφτουνε ''40 μάγκες'' με εντούρο και κράνη.......Εκτός αν νιώθεις οτι κινδυνέυεις στην καθημερηνότητά σου να μας το πείς να το ξέρουμε....

----------


## freenet

κοιτα το παιχνιδι των εντυπωσεων το ξερω κι εγω καλα να το παιζω αν χρειαστει, μην φτασουμε εκει να πεταμε κειμενα αλλου τονισμενα στα σημεια που θελουμε για να δημιουργησουμε εντασεις.
Ειναι το παιχνιδι αυτο πολυ παλιο και γνωστο για να πεσει κανεις ευκολα στη λουμπα αυτη...

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> @μαρκουλιονι αρχεσθαι μαθων αρχειν επιστησει....Σχολη χωροφυλακης(μετεπειτα αστυνομιας)
> 
> 
> Ρε commando αντε φάε κανα κομμάτι βασιλόπιτα παλιοχωροφύλακα.
> Α και που είσαι σε εμας το αλλάξανε το ρητό στο σήμα της σχολής 
> ''Ούκ έομεν άρχειν του ανθρώπου αλλα του νόμου''
> Αντε για το καλό του χρόνου κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και κοίτα λίγο μπροστά απο τη μύτη σου μαζί με τα άλλα παλικάρια που κάνατε το θέμα προτεκτοράτο.Δεν αφήσατε να μιλήσει και κανένας άλλος παρα μόνο πείσατε οτι ο διάλογος δεν είναι το φόρτε σας.Φέρατε το θέμα έτη φωτός off topic πηγαίνοντάς το στην κατακραυγή.Κοινωνιολόγοι του καναπέ και του πληκτρολογίου επαναστάτες χωρίς αιτία (για σήμερα δεν μιλάω οχι για την χούντα που σας έχει στειχειώσει...) σας εύχομαι οτι ακριβώς εύχεστε εσείς για τον μέσο αστυνομικό γιατι ξέρετε είμαστε και εμείς ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και όχι γουρούνια στη γάστρα όπως διαλαλείτε ρε δημοκράτες τρόμαρα σας.....Για κάποιους σαν εσάς (commando,freenet,python,panxer) έχω αγοράσει ιδιωτικό αλεξίσφαιρο να με προστατεύει...
> ...


*γιατι ξέρετε είμαστε και εμείς ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και όχι γουρούνια στη γάστρα*  δηλαδή προσβλήθηκες????? το τραγούδι, μιλάει για τον Ελληνα μπάτσο (όχι αστυνομικό) !!! αν θεωρεις πως οι λόγοι που έγινες αστυνομικός ειναι ενα απο αυτά, τοτε συγνώμη αλλα δεν εισαι αστυνομικός.

έχω κολλητο αστυνομικό! και οταν το ακούει σκάει στα γέλια!~!!

*Για κάποιους σαν εσάς (commando,freenet,python,panxer) έχω αγοράσει ιδιωτικό αλεξίσφαιρο να με προστατεύει...*

 ::   ::  ναι ...έχω ενα ΑΚ-47....... 


*Κοινωνιολόγοι του καναπέ και του πληκτρολογίου επαναστάτες χωρίς αιτία (για σήμερα δεν μιλάω οχι για την χούντα που σας έχει στειχειώσει...) σας εύχομαι οτι ακριβώς εύχεστε εσείς για τον μέσο αστυνομικό* 

αμα μου εύχεσε αυτο που ευχήθηκα, τότε αυτο ειναι καλό!!!!  ::  
του καναπέ και του πληκτρολογίου...???
αμα το θέσουμε έτσι, τοτε και εσυ είσαι αστυνόμος του καναπέ και του πληκτρολογίου...  ::  

πάντος όσο για την μουσική... δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι προσβλήθηκες, γιατι απο τα ποστ σου, δεν δείχνεις για τετοιο άτομο, οπως περιγράφει το τραγούδι.
και το χειρότερο δεν μπορείς να πείς σε κανέναν, οτι αυτα δεν ισχύουν σε μεγάλο ποσοστό μέσα στην αστυνομία.
 ::

----------


## marculionis

> κοιτα το παιχνιδι των εντυπωσεων το ξερω κι εγω καλα να το παιζω αν χρειαστει, μην φτασουμε εκει να πεταμε κειμενα αλλου τονισμενα στα σημεια που θελουμε για να δημιουργησουμε εντασεις.
> Ειναι το παιχνιδι αυτο πολυ παλιο και γνωστο για να πεσει κανεις ευκολα στη λουμπα αυτη...


Φίλε freenet δεν έχω σκοπό τον εντυπωσιασμό πίστεψέ με αλλά τον σωστό διάλογο.Δεν το δέχομαι να βαφτίζομαι δολοφώνος η υπερασπιστής δολοφώνων απο κανέναν...Δεν νομίζεις οτι έχω αυτό το δικαίωμα;;Για απάντα μου σε παρακαλώ..

----------


## marculionis

> *γιατι ξέρετε είμαστε και εμείς ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και όχι γουρούνια στη γάστρα*  δηλαδή προσβλήθηκες????? το τραγούδι, μιλάει για τον Ελληνα μπάτσο (όχι αστυνομικό) !!! αν θεωρεις πως οι λόγοι που έγινες αστυνομικός ειναι ενα απο αυτά, τοτε συγνώμη αλλα δεν εισαι αστυνομικός.
> 
> έχω κολλητο αστυνομικό! και οταν το ακούει σκάει στα γέλια!~!!
> 
> *Για κάποιους σαν εσάς (commando,freenet,python,panxer) έχω αγοράσει ιδιωτικό αλεξίσφαιρο να με προστατεύει...*
> 
>   ναι ...έχω ενα ΑΚ-47....... 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ το τραγούδι.Θυμάμαι αχνά απο τα λυκειακά μου χρόνια κάποιους απο τους στίχους γραμμένους στους τοίχους της Δραπετσώνας..Απαντάω στον τίτλο του και δεν έχω παρεξηγηθεί καθόλου σε διαβεβαιώ.Απλά δεν αφήνω τίποτα αναπάντητο.Δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου.
Το αν έχεις ΑΚ-47 (Καλάσνικοφ να το λες δεν παίζουμε cs....) δεν το γνωρίζω.

Υ.Γ. : Freenet όπως είδες έπεσε edit στο ποστ μου γιατι ήταν απλά λάθος απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.Καμία πρόκληση.Δεν το συνηθίζω...Εγω δεν είπα σε κανέναν να βγάλει τον σκασμό.

----------


## gadgetakias

*Καλή χρονιά με λιγότερη βία από όλες τις πλευρές.*

----------


## freenet

Αν θεωρείς οτι προσβάλλεσαι ή θίγεσαι απο αναφορές κάποιων, τοτε μπορεις να απαντησεις. 
Εσύ όμως έχασες την αισθηση του μετρου και τσουβαλιασες αποψεις και ανθρωπους σε ενα ποστ που μας εβγαλες "εν δυναμει δολοφονους αστυνομικων". 
Και μονο αυτη η αναφορα σε συνδυασμο με τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερες ειναι σιγουρα προσβλητικα για τους συνομιλητες σου και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει καθε φορα που καποιοι διαφωνουν με μια γραμμη αποψεων να γινονται στοχοι επιθεσεων και προσβολων με μια απροσδιοριστη λογικη συλλογικης ευθυνης.


Για μενα η συμμετοχη και συζητηση σε αυτο το tread τελειωνει εδώ, λυπαμαι που ακομα μια φορα δεν μπορεσαμε να συννενοηθουμε και να κανουμε εναν διαλογο με αντιθετες αποψεις και καταληξαμε σε προσβολλες απειλες και χαρακτηρισμους.
Πρεπει να κατανοησεις marculionis οτι η επιχειρηματολογια σε αυτο το θεμα δεν κατευθυνεται εναντια σε προσωπα με ιδιοτητα αστυνομικου αλλα στο θεσμικο ρολο μιας εξουσιας μεσα σε μια κοινωνια.Δεν υπαρχει προσωπικο και ουτε επιχειρησα να το κανω ετσι, δυστυχως ομως ειδα το ονομα μου σε ποστ ως "εν δυναμει δολοφονος ατυνομικων". 
Αν οι αποψεις και οι τοποθετησεις ειναι επικινδυνες και "δολοφονικες" τοτε αποδεχομαστε ασυνειδητα οτι μπορει να υπαρξει καταστολη αποψεων και ιδεων. Λυπαμαι αλλα εγω δεν θα συμμετασχω σε μια κατασταση που με περιγραφει ετσι οπως εγραψες marculionis.

----------


## papashark

Δηλαδή ρε Αλέξανδρε εσείς δεν τον τσουβαλιάσατε με όλους τους άλλους αστυνομικούς ?

Ο PanXer δεν ήταν ο λεκτικός πυροβολητής που τον χτύπησε με το ΑΚ-47 πληκτρολόγιο του ?


Ψάχνεις να βρεις λέξη λέξη να του την πεις, ψάχνεις σημείο προς σημείο να βρεις ένα λάθος για να τον χτυπήσεις, χάνεις όμως την ουσία...

Ασχολήσου λίγο με τους κανίβαλους των εξαρχείων, τους α-ναρχικούς και τους α-ντιεξουσιαστές, κάνε την αυτοκριτική της πλευράς σου, γιατί αυτή συνήθως αρχίζει το πανηγύρι που εσύ μετά ψάχνεις για να αποδώσεις ευθύνες στην άλλη πλευρά....


Και να ξέρεις και εσύ, και ο panxer, και αρκετοί άλλοι, ο Marculionis και ο κάθε αστυνομικός, μπορεί να είναι απλά ένα παιδί που πέζατε μαζί μπάλα στο σχολείο, κάνατε την πλάκα σας, μεγαλώσατε παρέα, πονέσατε και χαρήκατε μαζί, και επειδή έγινε αστυνομικός δεν άλλαξαν πολλά, ακόμα μπορείτε να πηγαίνετε για καφέ, να παίζετε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, να φιλοσοφείτε, να χαίρεστε και να πονάτε ακόμα μαζί. Ανθρωπος ήταν και άνθρωπος παρέμεινε, για κάποιους είναι ακόμα μια αδελφή ψυχή όπως ήταν όταν ήταν παιδί.....

----------


## marculionis

> Αν θεωρείς οτι προσβάλλεσαι ή θίγεσαι απο αναφορές κάποιων, τοτε μπορεις να απαντησεις. 
> Εσύ όμως έχασες την αισθηση του μετρου και τσουβαλιασες αποψεις και ανθρωπους σε ενα ποστ που μας εβγαλες "εν δυναμει δολοφονους αστυνομικων". 
> Και μονο αυτη η αναφορα σε συνδυασμο με τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερες ειναι σιγουρα προσβλητικα για τους συνομιλητες σου και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει καθε φορα που καποιοι διαφωνουν με μια γραμμη αποψεων να γινονται στοχοι επιθεσεων και προσβολων με μια απροσδιοριστη λογικη συλλογικης ευθυνης.


Απροσδιόριστη λογική συλλογική ευθύνης δεν είναι το τσουβάλιασμα 45000 για τα λάθη 10 20 ατόμων;;Εχει γίνει φαύλος κύκλος η συζήτηση....Είναι πασιφανές..

----------


## marculionis

> Για μενα η συμμετοχη και συζητηση σε αυτο το tread τελειωνει εδώ, λυπαμαι που ακομα μια φορα δεν μπορεσαμε να συννενοηθουμε και να κανουμε εναν διαλογο με αντιθετες αποψεις και καταληξαμε σε προσβολλες απειλες και χαρακτηρισμους.
> Πρεπει να κατανοησεις marculionis οτι η επιχειρηματολογια σε αυτο το θεμα δεν κατευθυνεται εναντια σε προσωπα με ιδιοτητα αστυνομικου αλλα στο θεσμικο ρολο μιας εξουσιας μεσα σε μια κοινωνια.Δεν υπαρχει προσωπικο και ουτε επιχειρησα να το κανω ετσι, δυστυχως ομως ειδα το ονομα μου σε ποστ ως "εν δυναμει δολοφονος ατυνομικων". 
> Αν οι αποψεις και οι τοποθετησεις ειναι επικινδυνες και "δολοφονικες" τοτε αποδεχομαστε ασυνειδητα οτι μπορει να υπαρξει καταστολη αποψεων και ιδεων. Λυπαμαι αλλα εγω δεν θα συμμετασχω σε μια κατασταση που με περιγραφει ετσι οπως εγραψες marculionis.


Για την πρώτη παράγραφο συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.Τα περι καταστολής ιδεών είναι η φυσιολογική σου αντίδραση για ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ εκφράζει αστυνομικός.Διακίωμά σου όσο δεν προσβάλεις.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

H βία γεννά βία.
Το μίσος γεννά μίσος.
Μέρες αγάπης που είναι λέω να κλείσουμε τα pc και να ψήσουμε κάνα παϊδάκι.
(εγώ πάλι ξύπνησα πριν από λίγο).
Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία.

----------


## papashark

> H βία γεννά βία.
> Το μίσος γεννά μίσος.
> Μέρες αγάπης που είναι λέω να κλείσουμε τα pc και να ψήσουμε κάνα παϊδάκι.
> (εγώ πάλι ξύπνησα πριν από λίγο).
> Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία.


Mια πανσετούλα.... μμμμμμ  ::

----------


## nuke

τώρα εκεί που είναι ο babba άντε να φάει κάνα burger  ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> H βία γεννά βία.
> Το μίσος γεννά μίσος.
> Μέρες αγάπης που είναι λέω να κλείσουμε τα pc και να ψήσουμε κάνα παϊδάκι.
> (εγώ πάλι ξύπνησα πριν από λίγο).
> Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία.


Παίζει και liverpool-bolton στο nova.....Τί το πληρώνω για να το ακούω σαν ράδιο απο το σαλόνι;;.....Σαν να έχεις δίκιο....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## papashark

> ο λεκτικός πυροβολητής
> 
> 
> Εσένα σκόπευε βρε, κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Άσε που στην εξέλιξη πήραν τα σκάγια τον "νέοπα".
> 
> Κονσερβοκούτι ρε, με Αη-Βασίλη ζωγραφισμένο!
> 
> Μη τσιμπάτε ρεεεεε!


Eιμαι και 500 κιλά, που να αστοχήσει !  ::

----------


## freenet

εμ ρε Πάνο αφου χτυπάς την πανσέτα!!! Μα πανσέτα ότι πιο λιπαρό μπορεις να φας!!!! Τυφλα να χει το burger.

----------


## papashark

> εμ ρε Πάνο αφου χτυπάς την πανσέτα!!! Μα πανσέτα ότι πιο λιπαρό μπορεις να φας!!!! Τυφλα να χει το burger.


Δεν γουστάρω Burgers, μου την σπάει η πολύ αμερικανιά.

Λες να το γυρίσω στο πατροπαράδοτο παϊδάκι ?  ::

----------


## freenet

εεεε σαφώςςςς!!!! Τι να λεμε τωρα,ιδιο να σου φερνουν 1 κιλο παιδιακια ετσι να τα καταβροχθιζεις ιδιο η πανσετα?  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> 1 κιλο παιδιακια ετσι να τα καταβροχθιζεις


Αρχηγέ, βάλε κάνα διαλυτικό, θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Ηρώδη...

(τώρα που το καλοβλέπω, έχεις και ένα ι παραπάνω, οπότε σώθηκε... πως λέμε όχι στο όχι ίσον ναι;  :: )

----------


## freenet

παιδακια παιδακια !!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Λες να φάω μερικά παιδακια από το awmn όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό ?


Newbies, τρεχάτε να κρυφτήτεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλα εγώ καταβρόχθησα natsos απο simple burgers !!!
 ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ειδες μερα που ειναι κ επειδη εχουμε ιερα κ οσια δεν απαντησα στις λεκτικες μολωτοφ πιο πριν.....Ελπιζω η νεα χρονια να φερει πιο νηφαλιους συνομιλητες στο φορουμ.Ελπιζω να ξεμεθυσε γενικα ο φον Δημητρακης μας απο την εξουσια κ να τα παει καλυτερα το 2007 πρωτα σε λινκς κ μετα στο διαλογο...Ας απαντησω ομως για τελευταια φορα σε οσα με αφορουν απο τα γραφομενα του.....



> Ρε commando αντε φάε κανα κομμάτι βασιλόπιτα παλιοχωροφύλακα.


αυτο τι ειναι ευχη με δοση ειρωνιας η βρισια με δοση ευχης γιατι αμα το παλιοταδε ειναι βρισια να μου το πεις να σε στολισω και εγω κανονικα σαν χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο της πλατειας Συνταγματος(οταν ηταν).




> Α και που είσαι σε εμας το αλλάξανε το ρητό στο σήμα της σχολής 
> ''Ούκ έομεν άρχειν του ανθρώπου αλλα του νόμου''


Τα λιγα αρχαια που θυμαμαι απο 3η Λυκειου ειναι ικανα να σου πω οτι τα ρηματα τα εχεις στειλει στο γαμο του καραγκιοζη,ελπιζω να μην σκοπευεις οπως γραφεις την ελληνικη.... λολ λολ  ::   ::   ::  




> Για κάποιους σαν εσάς (commando,freenet,python,panxer) έχω αγοράσει ιδιωτικό αλεξίσφαιρο να με προστατεύει...


Ελα και αλλοι ειναι σαν κ μενα?Αδελφια αλητες πουλια!!!Α εχεις απο αυτο το αλεξισφαιρο που δεν το τρυπαει τιποτα ε χεχε!!!Αυτα σας μαθαιναν εσας?Να πεις στον αρχηγο να παρουν κι αλλοι.....




> Για να ησυχάσετε σας διαβεβαιώνω οτι δεν θα ξαναpostάρω για *κοινωνικοπολιτικά* θέματα στο forum ''σας''.


Ναι ουτε στην Παντειο να ημασταν ιδιος ο Φιλιας οι αποψεις σου....τις ελαβαν ολοι υποψη παντως ειδες ποσο δημοκρατικο φορουμ ειμαστε "εμεις"




> Ζητώ συγνώμη απο όσους ενοχλήθηκαν απο αυτο το post μου.


Εγω σε συγχωρεσα απο τη μερα που πες οτι εισαι 25...τι να κανουμε καποιος μεγαλυτερος πρεπει να αναλαβει την εκ-παιδευση σου σε τομεις που αφησε απεξω το συστημα....δεν περασες κ απο το σχολειο του Στρατου.Μην ανησυχεις θα σε παραδωσουμε καλυτερο πολιτη το 2007 θα γινεις επιτελους πολιτικο ον.Θα σεβεσαι εννοιες οπως Εθνικη αντισταση,Ηρωες,αναρχικοι,διαδηλωτες,Χωροφυλακη,παιδεια,συνομιλητες,δημοκρατια..κα.
Ενταξει θες δουλεια πολυ ακομα αλλα λιγη ψυχαναλυση κ βοηθεια κ θασαι περδικι.
Οποτε καλο 2007 καλες βαρδιες συλληψεις κανε πολλα λινκς κ ασε λιιιιγο την αμπελοκοινωνιολογια για φοιτητες της Παντειου.......
Φιλικα "εμεις"...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> Εγω σε συγχωρεσα απο τη μερα που πες οτι εισαι 25...τι να κανουμε καποιος μεγαλυτερος πρεπει να αναλαβει την εκ-παιδευση σου σε τομεις που αφησε απεξω το συστημα....δεν περασες κ απο το σχολειο του Στρατου.Μην ανησυχεις θα σε παραδωσουμε καλυτερο πολιτη το 2007 θα γινεις επιτελους πολιτικο ον.Θα σεβεσαι εννοιες οπως Εθνικη αντισταση,Ηρωες,αναρχικοι,διαδηλωτες,Χωροφυλακη,παιδεια,συνομιλητες,δημοκρατια..κα.
> Ενταξει θες δουλεια πολυ ακομα αλλα λιγη ψυχαναλυση κ βοηθεια κ θασαι περδικι.
> Οποτε καλο 2007 καλες βαρδιες συλληψεις κανε πολλα λινκς κ ασε λιιιιγο την αμπελοκοινωνιολογια για φοιτητες της Παντειου.......
> Φιλικα "εμεις"...


Σε πάω γιατί προκαλείς χωρίς να προσβάλεις ανοικτά (είσαι καλιτέχνης της προσβολής και της ειρωνίας..).
Λοιπόν επειδή ήταν άκρως ενδιαφέρον αυτό το topic (κάπου εδώ τελειώνει πλέον..) ετοιμάζω νέο και ευελπιστώ να postάρεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο.
Ο λόγος που απευθύνομαι σε εσένα προσωπικά;;Καμία σχέση με αυτά που σκέφτεσαι βέβαια με προκατάληψη απέναντί μου (το γουρούνι ο φασίστας ο αμόρφωτος ..εγώ οπως πιστεύεις).Απλά λατρεύω τον διάλογο με άτομα τα οποία που προσφέρουν έντονο αντίλογο.  ::   ::  

Υ.Γ.: Τα link που στον κόρακα τα είδες;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Υ.Γ. 2: Αυτό με την ψυχανάλυση δεν νομίζεις οτι το παράκανες;;Στο ζητάω μία και μόνο φορά πολιτισμένα να μην το ξαναγράψεις.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

πυροβολα ο,τι θες αν ειναι θεματα που εχω απψη λογω ειδικοτητας η ιδιοτητας θα απαντησω.Ελπιζω να μην μας παρουν τα σκαγια θανασιμα απο αυτα που θα πεις.
Επισης ενημερωτικα κ μονο ποτε απαγορευεται η χρηση οπλου για να σκοτωσει Ελληνας αστυνομικος....



> 6. Πυροβολισμός ακινητοποίησης ή εξουδετέρωσης απαγορεύεται:
> 
> α. Εφόσον υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να πληγεί τρίτος.
> 
> β. Εναντίον ενόπλου πλήθους, εφόσον υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να πληγούν άοπλοι.
> 
> γ. Εναντίον ανηλίκου, εκτός αν αποτελεί το μοναδικό μέσο για την αποτροπή επικείμενου κινδύνου θανάτου. Ως ανήλικος θεωρείται το πρόσωπο που δεν έχει συμπληρώσει το 18ο έτος της ηλικίας του.
> 
> δ. Εναντίον προσώπου που τρέπεται σε φυγή, όταν καλείται να υποστεί νόμιμο έλεγχο.


αυτο να κανουν sticky στη σχολη οχι το ουκ εωμεν αρχειν τον ανθρωπον αλλα τον νομον....

----------


## marculionis

> πυροβολα ο,τι θες αν ειναι θεματα που εχω απψη λογω ειδικοτητας η ιδιοτητας θα απαντησω.Ελπιζω να μην μας παρουν τα σκαγια θανασιμα απο αυτα που θα πεις.
> Επισης ενημερωτικα κ μονο ποτε απαγορευεται η χρηση οπλου για να σκοτωσει Ελληνας αστυνομικος....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Πυροβολισμός ακινητοποίησης ή εξουδετέρωσης απαγορεύεται:
> 
> α. Εφόσον υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να πληγεί τρίτος.
> ...


Μην σας πάρουν τα σκάγια;;Τον κανονισμό τη μου τον πετάς στη μούρη σε πυροβόλησε κανείς;;Εχω δώσει εντύπωση δολοφώνου;;Α το έομεν αντι έωμεν ήταν τα σκάγια;;ΟΚ Commando στο Βιλαμπάχο ακόμα τρίβουν...

Για την ιστορία: Ως τώρα αστυφύλακας απόφοιτος παραγωγικής σχολής (μετά που έγινε μεσο πανελληνίων η αστυφυλάκων το 1993) ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ-ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ.Τσάμπα σάλιο χαλούσες...

----------


## python

Η αλήθεια, είναι πως μέσα στην αστυνομία , υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν σέβονται, και δεν ακολουθούν τον νόμο.


και το κυριότερο, ακόμα υπάρχει το κατάληπο του εμφύλιου-χούντας
δυστηχώς απο την τότε βλακεία τους , μας πέρνει και εμάς η μπάλα.

μάλλον εσκεμμένα......  ::  

και πιστεύω πως είναι ίσως και ένας απο τους σημαντικότερους λόγους, που εμείς σαν άνθρωποι, δεν τα βρίσκουμε μεταξύ μας, γιατι σε κάθε στρωμα πολιτικό, κοινωνικό, εμπορικό κ.α. υπάρχουν και άτομα με το τότε σκεπτικό.

φάτον είναι πρεζόνι, φάτον είναι αριστερός, φάτον είναι δεξιός, φάτον είναι μπάτσος.

και το χειρότερο , είναι πως στους κλάδους τους ισχυρούς (στρατός, αστυνομία, πολιτική) βρίσκονται μαζεμμένα τα άκρα ....... όποια και αν είναι αυτα.

----------


## marculionis

> Η αλήθεια, είναι πως μέσα στην αστυνομία , υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν σέβονται, και δεν ακολουθούν τον νόμο.
> 
> 
> και το κυριότερο, ακόμα υπάρχει το κατάληπο του εμφύλιου-χούντας
> δυστηχώς απο την τότε βλακεία τους , μας πέρνει και εμάς η μπάλα.
> 
> μάλλον εσκεμμένα......  
> 
> και πιστεύω πως είναι ίσως και ένας απο τους σημαντικότερους λόγους, που εμείς σαν άνθρωποι, δεν τα βρίσκουμε μεταξύ μας, γιατι σε κάθε στρωμα πολιτικό, κοινωνικό, εμπορικό κ.α. υπάρχουν και άτομα με το τότε σκεπτικό.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Στον φασισμό και τα άκρα δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα ''χρώματα'' (κόκκινο ή μαύρο) αλλά τα δεινά που έχουν προκαλέσει.Οσες πληγές των δεινών είναι ακόμα ανοικτές πρέπει το συντομότερο να κλείσουν.

----------


## papashark

@Marculionis, γιατί χάνεις τον χρόνο σου με παιδάκια που η μαμά τους δεν τους έμαθε να σέβονται τον συνάθρωπο τους και αντίθετα κατάληξαν να γίνουν ρατσιστές ?


@Commando, καλά που έχεις άποψη και ειδικότητα σε κάποια θέματα και βγάζεις γέλοιο στους υπόλοιπους, όπως τότε με την νομική σου άποψη περί προσβολής της σημαίας  ::

----------


## commando

> Για την ιστορία: Ως τώρα αστυφύλακας απόφοιτος παραγωγικής σχολής (μετά που έγινε μεσο πανελληνίων η αστυφυλάκων το 1993) ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ-ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ.Τσάμπα σάλιο χαλούσες...


χεχε!
καλα το πες κ προτυτερα,αφου υπαρχει αυτη η διχονοια μεταξυ σας οσοι ειναι απο πανελληνιες,οσοι ειναι απο βυσμα οσοι ειναι ειδικοι φρουροι οσοι ειναι απο θεσαλλονικη οσοι ειναι απο Κρητη οσοι ειναι με μορια αντε βγαλε ακρη ...τον λυπαμαι τον Πολυδωρα.....
Αντε να γινουν ολοι οι μπατσοι απο πανελληνιες λοιπον να ησυχασεις και να δουμε ποιος θα βγαλει το φιδι απο την τρυπα....
Α ξεχασα ,χτες καποιοι δημοι μαζι κ της Εκαλης εκαναν διαγωνισμο για prive security patrol.....αφου δεν εμεινε μπατσος για μπατσος στα πεζοδρομια.....Σιγα μην περασε ο αλλος στις πανελληνιες να παει κ για περιπολια on foot?Ημαρτον να παει ο αμορφωτος χεχε  ::   ::  ....Θεε μου απο τι γλυτωσα....
Ελπιζω στην υποτιθεμενη Μεγαλη των Μπατσων ελληνικη σχολη του 2030 να μην αποφοιτουν και ατομα σαν τον Sweetchuck γιατι χαθηκαμε...

----------


## marculionis

> @Marculionis, γιατί χάνεις τον χρόνο σου με παιδάκια που η μαμά τους δεν τους έμαθε να σέβονται τον συνάθρωπο τους και αντίθετα κατάληξαν να γίνουν ρατσιστές ?


Διάβασε Πάνο το καινούργιο post του Commando και θα καταλάβεις γιατί..
Δεν πιάνετε πουθενά το παλικάρι.Εχει τις απαντήσεις για όλα όμως με τόσο μονόπλευρη οπτική γωνία που του δίνω ''τροφή'' για σχόλια να δώ πόσα ακόμα θα σκεφτεί να πεί  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: Το κλειδί είναι οτι δεν απαντώ στις προκλήσεις του, όπως θα ήθελε. 

Υ.Γ.: Ποιά παιδάκια;;Δεν διάβασες που όταν είδε, λέει, οτι είμαι 25 ετών με συγχώρησε για όλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος....Λες να είναι παπάς στην ενορία μου;;Εχω να εξομολογηθώ και απο το 1994..  ::   ::   ::  Commando με συγχωρείς;;Θα γράψω 50 φορές το πιστεύω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ. 2: Για την ιστορία το συγνώμη που είχα πεί (το ξαναλέω) πήγαινε σε άλλα άτομα..

----------


## marculionis

> Σιγα μην περασε ο αλλος στις πανελληνιες να παει κ για περιπολια on foot?Ημαρτον να παει ο αμορφωτος χεχε   ....Θεε μου απο τι γλυτωσα....
> Ελπιζω στην υποτιθεμενη Μεγαλη των Μπατσων ελληνικη σχολη του 2030 να μην αποφοιτουν και ατομα σαν τον Sweetchuck γιατι χαθηκαμε...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Δεν παίζεσαι.Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.One man show.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

> Λες να φάω μερικά παιδακια από το awmn όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό ?
> 
> 
> Newbies, τρεχάτε να κρυφτήτεεεεεεεεεεεεεε



έχω να σου προτίνω κάτι...

αφόύ θές να ξεσπάσεις, και οι φράσεις σου, δείχνουν μίσος, έλα WOW!!

 ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

επρεπε να το εχεις κανει εδω και καιρο μια που εκτονωθηκα εγω σειρα σου τωρα

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Αν θεωρείς οτι προσβάλλεσαι ή θίγεσαι απο αναφορές κάποιων, τοτε μπορεις να απαντησεις. 
> Εσύ όμως έχασες την αισθηση του μετρου και τσουβαλιασες αποψεις και ανθρωπους σε ενα ποστ που μας εβγαλες "εν δυναμει δολοφονους αστυνομικων". 
> Και μονο αυτη η αναφορα σε συνδυασμο με τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερες ειναι σιγουρα προσβλητικα για τους συνομιλητες σου και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει καθε φορα που καποιοι διαφωνουν με μια γραμμη αποψεων να γινονται στοχοι επιθεσεων και προσβολων με μια απροσδιοριστη λογικη συλλογικης ευθυνης.
> 
> 
> Απροσδιόριστη λογική συλλογική ευθύνης δεν είναι το τσουβάλιασμα 45000 για τα λάθη 10 20 ατόμων;;Εχει γίνει φαύλος κύκλος η συζήτηση....Είναι πασιφανές..


Νομίζω ότι το τσουβάλιασμα δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τους 45000, περιλαμβάνει όλους τους αστυνομικούς, παγκοσμίως, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο dalex.

Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των αστυνομικών είναι ειδικά επιλεγμένα άτομα τα οποία δεν διαθέτουν κρίση, είναι άτομα που έχουν από φυσικού τους (στα γονίδιά τους ίσως?  :: ) την τάση να είναι απλά εκτελεστικά όργανα-ρομπότ, έτσι ώστε να υπηρετούν απρόσκοπτα και να εφαρμόζουν κατα γράμμα τις εντολές της εξουσίας. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο, για παράδειγμα, ότι στην αρχαία δημοκρατική Αθήνα το ρόλο των αστυνομικών τον έπαιζαν οι αμόρφωτοι δούλοι.

Ως επί το πλείστων λοιπόν η παγκόσμια αστυνομία περιλαμβάνει άτομα χαμηλής ευφυίας (και γιαυτό το λόγο προσωπικά δεν τους καταλογίζω πολλές ευθύνες για ότι κάνουν), είναι κάτι δηλαδή σαν τα μαντρόσκυλα που γαυγίζουν όταν κάποιος πλησιάζειτο μαντρί τους, χωρίς όμως να είναι σε θέση να αναρωτηθούν ή να κρίνουν αν ο κύρης τους ανήκει και αυτός στην συμπαθέστατη τάξη των κατσικοκλεφτών ή όχι.

Y.Γ
Ο Παππούς μου ήταν αστυνομικός. Τα παράτησε, και πούλαγε σεντόνια στις γειτονίες.

----------


## Devilcried

Η αποψή μου είναι ότι σε κάθε χώρο υπάρχουν οι κάκοι και οι καλοί. 'Ετσι και στην αστυνομία υπάρχουν οι μπάτσοι και οι αστυνομίκοι. Παραπάνω αναφέρθηκαν αρκέτες περιπτώσεις που κάποιος μπάτσος σκοτωσε κάποιον και υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλές ακόμα που δεν αναφέρθηκαν αλλα δεν αναφερθηκέ καμμία που κάποιος αστυνομικός έχασε την ζωή του (π.χ. Υπόθεση Sorin Matei ή Πάσσαρη )δύο που μου ήρθαν γρήγορα στο μυαλό και πάρα πολλές ακόμα περιπτώσεις.Το κρίμα είναι οτι συνήθως οι μπάτσοι την γλιτώνουν και την παθαίνουν οι αστυνομικοί καθώς οι μπάτσοι ξέρουν να φυλάγονται. 
Όσο για τις ταραχές που γίνονται στο 99% των πορειών , διαδηλώσεων είναι προβοκατόρικες. Εγώ ο ίδιος εχώ πιάσει άτομο με κουκούλα και την πέτρα στο χέρι και είχε αστυνομική ταυτότητα. Στο συντονιστικό Θεσσαλονίκη 2003 πιάσαμε 2 ακόμα. Επίσης αυτο που ειχα δει στην πορεια του Πολυτεχνειού το 2005 είναι ενώ σε ολη την πορεία το Black Block πήγαινε φρουρούμενο απο δεκάδες διμοιρίες ξαφνικά μιά διμοιρία ανοίγει μπαίνουν στο Block καμμιά 15αρια άτομα με κουκούλες και λοιπά και μέτα από ένα πεντάλεπτο αρχίσαν τα όργανα .
Οι τάραχες είναι ένα πρόσχημα της αστυνομίας για να κάνουν αλόγιστη χρήση χημικών και βίας (Στο Μαρμαρά το 2003 έπνιξαν όλο το χωριό με δακρυγόνα ενω τα επεισόδια γινόντουσαν 2 χιλιόμετρα μακριά).Οι διαδήλώσεις είναι μορφή εκφράσης ελευθερής γνώμης που δεν χρειάζεται καμμία κρατική εξουσία σε οποιδήποτε καθεστώς, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να γίνονται. Έτσι τα συχνά επεισόδια αποτρεπουν τον κόσμο να κατεβεί στους δρομούς οπότε σιγά-σιγά θε έχουμε εξάλειψη των πορειών.

----------


## commando

Οκ αντε ,αφου σηκωσε τα χερια ψηλα τον αφηνω και εγω ,βασει της Συνθηκης της Γενευης....Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα λεει ο devilcried

----------


## marculionis

> Οκ αντε ,αφου σηκωσε τα χερια ψηλα τον αφηνω και εγω ,βασει της Συνθηκης της Γενευης....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Αιχμάλωτος πολέμου.Ετσι commando ας κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ.

----------


## marculionis

@αρμαγεδον Μήπως θα έπρεπε να δώσεις ένα επιχείρημα για το πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται η επιλογή των ''χαμηλής ευφυίας'' ατόμων που στελεχώνουν τις αστυνομίες (τουλάχιστον) των χωρών εκείνων που έχουν εφαρμόσει αξιοκρατικό σύστημα εισαγωγής (Ελλάδα 16 αστυφυλάκων/18.6 αξιωματικών) στις αστυνομικές ακαδημίες;;;;;Ξέρεις φαντάζομαι οτι απο το ίδιο σύστημα βαθμολόγησης πανελληνίων στελεχώνονται και τα πανεπιστήμια αυτής της χώρας....
Μήπως θα μπορούσες να δώσεις ένα link με την πηγή στην οποία αναγράφεται οτι στην αρχαία Ελλάδα την πολιτεία (αρχική ονομασία) αποτελούσαν αμόρφωτοι δούλοι;;;;;;;

Καλές οι απόψεις αλλα απαιτούν τεκμηρίωση.

----------


## btriad

> Η αποψή μου είναι ότι .....
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> κατεβεί στους δρομούς οπότε σιγά-σιγά θε έχουμε εξάλειψη των πορειών.


Αν και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω τα περί προβοκατόρων σίγουρα θα ήθελα να πιάσουν ΟΛΟΥΣ (μπάτσους ή μη) τους (δειλούς αλήτες) κουκουλοφόρους που δημιουργούν επεισόδια εκμεταλλευόμενοι πλήθος και άσυλο και να εξαντλήσουν σε αυτούς όλη την ατστηρότητα του νόμου.... Το κακό είναι ότι σε αυτό διαφωνούν πολλοί.. Γιατί;

Επίσης διάβασα ότι εχθές έγιναν επεισόδια εξω από τις φυλακές και κάποιοι πέταξαν φωτοβολίδες και καπνογόνα εναντίον των φρουρών/αστυνομικών και μετά από επέμβαση της αστυνομίας προσύχθησαν 10-15 άτομα από τα οποία κρατήθηκε το ένα για αντίσταση και εξύβριση. Από ότι διάβασα αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι αφού -προφανώς- οι αστυνομικοί έκριναν ότι δεν ήταν αυτοί που έκαναν τις επιθέσεις.. Αλλη μια αποτυχία της αστυνομίας να συλλάβει τους υπαίτιους των επεισοδίων...

Επίσης άκουσα ότι Υπουργός με τα δικά μας λεφτά νοίκιασε σπίτι για 2 χρόνια στην οικογένεια του 11χρονου που πέταγε μολότοφ.. Μπράβο του.. Ωραίο παράδειγμα για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά και οικογένειες..

----------


## btriad

> Νομίζω ότι το τσουβάλιασμα δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τους 45000, περιλαμβάνει όλους τους αστυνομικούς, παγκοσμίως, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο dalex.
> 
> Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των αστυνομικών είναι ειδικά επιλεγμένα άτομα τα οποία δεν διαθέτουν κρίση, είναι άτομα που έχουν από φυσικού τους (στα γονίδιά τους ίσως? ) την τάση να είναι απλά εκτελεστικά όργανα-ρομπότ, έτσι ώστε να υπηρετούν απρόσκοπτα και να εφαρμόζουν κατα γράμμα τις εντολές της εξουσίας. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο, για παράδειγμα, ότι στην αρχαία δημοκρατική Αθήνα το ρόλο των αστυνομικών τον έπαιζαν οι αμόρφωτοι δούλοι.


Μήπως είσαι ρατσιστής; Το αν κάποιος είναι έξυπνος ή βλάκας, καλός ή κακός εξαρτάται από το αν ανήκει στην αστυνομία;
Επίσης φέρνεις σαν παράδειγμα την αρχαία Αθήνα; Ακόμα και αν αληθεύει αυτό που γράφεις θες να πεις ότι εκεί ξέρανε τι κάνανε; Αν είναι έτσι να επαναφέρουμε την δουλεία και να έχουμε άλλους να δουλεύουν για εμάς για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και με δικαίωμα να τους πουλάμε... ωράιο παράδειγμα... ρατσιστικό και αυτό...  :: 



> Ως επί το πλείστων λοιπόν η παγκόσμια αστυνομία περιλαμβάνει άτομα χαμηλής ευφυίας (και γιαυτό το λόγο προσωπικά δεν τους καταλογίζω πολλές ευθύνες για ότι κάνουν), είναι κάτι δηλαδή σαν τα μαντρόσκυλα που γαυγίζουν όταν κάποιος πλησιάζειτο μαντρί τους, χωρίς όμως να είναι σε θέση να αναρωτηθούν ή να κρίνουν αν ο κύρης τους ανήκει και αυτός στην συμπαθέστατη τάξη των κατσικοκλεφτών ή όχι.


Η προσπάθειά σου να προσβάλεις συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους (και μάλιστα και έναν εκ των συνομιλιτών σου που έχει δηλώσει αστυνομικός) είναι αξιοπρόσεκτη. 



> Y.Γ
> Ο Παππούς μου ήταν αστυνομικός. Τα παράτησε, και πούλαγε σεντόνια στις γειτονίες.


Και εμένα ήταν αστυνομικός. Αλλά τα παράτησε νωρίς και ξεκίνησε από την αρχή και στα 55 του είχε γίνει στέλεχος σε μεγάλη εταιρεία. Δεν ξέρω αν ο δικός σου παππούς ανήκε στα άτομα χαμηλής εφυίας (και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο), που εσύ έχεις στο μυαλό σου όταν περιγράφεις αστυνομικούς, αλλά εμένα ήταν εφυέστατος.

----------


## marculionis

Επίσης διάβασα ότι εχθές έγιναν επεισόδια εξω από τις φυλακές και κάποιοι πέταξαν φωτοβολίδες και καπνογόνα εναντίον των φρουρών/αστυνομικών και μετά από επέμβαση της αστυνομίας προσύχθησαν 10-15 άτομα από τα οποία κρατήθηκε το ένα για αντίσταση και εξύβριση. Από ότι διάβασα αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι αφού -προφανώς- οι αστυνομικοί έκριναν ότι δεν ήταν αυτοί που έκαναν τις επιθέσεις.. Αλλη μια αποτυχία της αστυνομίας να συλλάβει τους υπαίτιους των επεισοδίων...

Επίσης άκουσα ότι Υπουργός με τα δικά μας λεφτά νοίκιασε σπίτι για 2 χρόνια στην οικογένεια του 11χρονου που πέταγε μολότοφ.. Μπράβο του.. Ωραίο παράδειγμα για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά και οικογένειες..[/quote]

 ::  Ετσι το έγραψαν οι εφημερήδες  ::   ::  .Ξέρω οτι δεν θα με πιστέψετε αλλα τυχαίνει να είμουν εγώ το ένα περιπολικό (απο τα δύο) στο σημείο που έγινε το πέσιμο των αναρχικών.Δεν περίμενα να μαθευτεί.Είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμπίπτει μια είδηση με την παρουσία μου ακριβώς στο σημείο.Εχει ενδιαφέρον....

----------


## armagedon

> @αρμαγεδον Μήπως θα έπρεπε να δώσεις ένα επιχείρημα για το πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται η επιλογή των ''χαμηλής ευφυίας'' ατόμων που στελεχώνουν τις αστυνομίες (τουλάχιστον) των χωρών εκείνων που έχουν εφαρμόσει αξιοκρατικό σύστημα εισαγωγής (Ελλάδα 16 αστυφυλάκων/18.6 αξιωματικών) στις αστυνομικές ακαδημίες;;;;;Ξέρεις φαντάζομαι οτι απο το ίδιο σύστημα βαθμολόγησης πανελληνίων στελεχώνονται και τα πανεπιστήμια αυτής της χώρας....


Για να γίνω πιό ξεκάθαρος.

Είναι άτομα χαμηλής εφυίας.
Είναι άτομα που έχουν από φυσικού τους την τάση να είναι εκτελεστικά όργανα-ρομπότ, εκτελώντας εντολές χωρίς να κρίνουν το δίκαιο και το άδικο, έχοντας παραχωρήσει αυτό το δικαίωμα κρίσης σε άλλους.

Για την περίπτωση που αναφέρεις, ίσως να μην ισχύει το πρώτο κριτήριο, αυτό της εφυίας. Δεν παύει όμως να ισχύει το δεύτερο κριτήριο.

Εσύ, σαν αστυνομικός, αν πάρεις εντολή να εκτελέσεις κάτι, θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς προηγουμένως αν αυτό που πας να κάνεις αποτελεί κομμάτι ενός δίκαιου ζητήματος ή ενός άδικου? Και αν τελικά κάτσεις και το σκεφτείς, και στην δικία σου συνείδησή σου ανακαλύψεις ότι είναι άδικο, θα εκτελέσεις τελικά ή όχι?

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Νομίζω ότι το τσουβάλιασμα δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τους 45000, περιλαμβάνει όλους τους αστυνομικούς, παγκοσμίως, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο dalex.
> 
> Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των αστυνομικών είναι ειδικά επιλεγμένα άτομα τα οποία δεν διαθέτουν κρίση, είναι άτομα που έχουν από φυσικού τους (στα γονίδιά τους ίσως? ) την τάση να είναι απλά εκτελεστικά όργανα-ρομπότ, έτσι ώστε να υπηρετούν απρόσκοπτα και να εφαρμόζουν κατα γράμμα τις εντολές της εξουσίας. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο, για παράδειγμα, ότι στην αρχαία δημοκρατική Αθήνα το ρόλο των αστυνομικών τον έπαιζαν οι αμόρφωτοι δούλοι.
> 
> 
> Μήπως είσαι ρατσιστής; Το αν κάποιος είναι έξυπνος ή βλάκας, καλός ή κακός εξαρτάται από το αν ανήκει στην αστυνομία;


Νομίζω σου απάντησα. Επιλέγονται να είναι έτσι. Αυτό συμβαίνει παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο. Δεν χρειαζεται να έχουν σπουδάσει στο χαρβαρντ, προτιμότερο είναι να είναι αμόρφωτοι απο κανένα χωριό, γιατί έτσι είναι πιό κοντά στο πρότυπο του "μαντρόσκυλου" που δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν τα κατσίκια που φυλάει είναι κλεμένα ή οχι.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια βέβαια το σύστημα άλλαξε στην ελλάδα και δίνουν εξετάσεις, αλλά αυτό είναι πολύ πρόσφατο και είναι λίγοι ποσοστιαία, είναι η εξαίρεση.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Για να γίνω πιό ξεκάθαρος.
> 
> Είναι άτομα χαμηλής εφυίας.
> Είναι άτομα που έχουν από φυσικού τους την τάση να είναι εκτελεστικά όργανα-ρομπότ, εκτελώντας εντολές χωρίς να κρίνουν το δίκαιο και το άδικο, έχοντας παραχωρήσει αυτό το δικαίωμα κρίσης σε άλλους.
> 
> Για την περίπτωση που αναφέρεις, ίσως να μην ισχύει το πρώτο κριτήριο, αυτό της εφυίας. Δεν παύει όμως να ισχύει το δεύτερο κριτήριο.
> 
> ...


Όχι, Οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις (της Αμερικής βέβαια) είναι η εξουσία. Αυτοί δεν είναι βλάκες.

----------


## papashark

> Υ.Γ.: Ποιά παιδάκια;;Δεν διάβασες που όταν είδε, λέει, οτι είμαι 25 ετών με συγχώρησε για όλα        Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος....Λες να είναι παπάς στην ενορία μου;;Εχω να εξομολογηθώ και απο το 1994..    Commando με συγχωρείς;;Θα γράψω 50 φορές το πιστεύω


Γιατί πόσο νομίζεις ότι είναι ? Αμβιβάλω αν σου ρίχνει 2-3 χρόνια, αν και μπορεί να είναι και στα ίδια με σένα....

Βέβαια κρίνοντας με βάση την δομή της λογικής του, πρέπει να είναι ανήλικος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> Εσύ, σαν αστυνομικός, αν πάρεις εντολή να εκτελέσεις κάτι, θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς προηγουμένως αν αυτό που πας να κάνεις αποτελεί κομμάτι ενός δίκαιου ζητήματος ή ενός άδικου? Και αν τελικά κάτσεις και το σκεφτείς, και στην δικία σου συνείδησή σου ανακαλύψεις ότι είναι άδικο, θα εκτελέσεις τελικά ή όχι?


Αρμαγεδόν είναι αστείο και μόνο που το ρωτάς.Σαφώς και αμέσως μετά την εντολή του ανωτέρου παρεμβαίνει η δικη μου (και του κάθε συναδέρφου) κρίση.Μάλιστα σε πληροφορώ οτι αυτή η ατομική κρίση στις εντολές των ανωτέρων* ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΠΙΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ* *ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΩΝ* απο τους ανωτέρους.Μάθημα ποινικής δικονομοίας..........Νο 1 μάθημα της σχολής μαζί με το ποινικό δίκαιο και τους κανονισμούς του σώματος.

*ΕΛΕΟΣ*

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Εσύ, σαν αστυνομικός, αν πάρεις εντολή να εκτελέσεις κάτι, θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς προηγουμένως αν αυτό που πας να κάνεις αποτελεί κομμάτι ενός δίκαιου ζητήματος ή ενός άδικου? Και αν τελικά κάτσεις και το σκεφτείς, και στην δικία σου συνείδησή σου ανακαλύψεις ότι είναι άδικο, θα εκτελέσεις τελικά ή όχι?
> 
> 
> Αρμαγεδόν είναι αστείο και μόνο που το ρωτάς.Σαφώς και αμέσως μετά την εντολή του ανωτέρου παρεμβαίνει η δικη μου (και του κάθε συναδέρφου) κρίση.Μάλιστα σε πληροφορώ οτι αυτή η ατομική κρίση στις εντολές των ανωτέρων* ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΠΙΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ* *ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΩΝ* απο τους ανωτέρους.Μάθημα ποινικής δικονομοίας..........Νο 1 μάθημα της σχολής μαζί με το ποινικό δίκαιο και τους κανονισμούς του σώματος.
> 
> *ΕΛΕΟΣ*


παρατηρώ μια σύγχυση ανάμεσα στις έννοιες δίκαιο-άδικο και παράνομο-νόμιμο. Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και δίκαιο και ότι είναι παράνομο είναι και άδικο?

Η ερώτηση που έκανα είναι:
Πως θα αντιδράσεις σε περίπτωση που αντιληφθείς μια δίκαιη (σύμφωνα με την δικιά σου κρίση) παρανομία, και πως θα αντιδράσεις αν αντιληφθείς μια άδικη νομιμότητα. 

Δεν ξέρω πως εσύ θα αντιδράσεις, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων σου (παγκοσμίως) πρώτον, δεν θα αναρωτηθούν κάν αν αυτό που κάνουν είναι δίκαιο ή άδικο παρά μόνον θα τους ενδιαφέρει το νόμιμο ή παράνομο της υπόθεσης, δεύτερον, δεν θα έχουν σωστή κρίση να ξεχωρίσουν το δίκαιο από το άδικο, και τρίτον, αν καταφέρουν και το ξεχωρίσουν τελικά, μαλλον θα προτιμήσουν την άδικη νομιμότητα από την δίκαιη παρανομία. Αυτό ταιρίαζει αλλωστε και στον χαρακτήρα τους, γιαυτό και τους επιλέξανε για αυτή την θέση.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marculionis
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Ποιά παιδάκια;;Δεν διάβασες που όταν είδε, λέει, οτι είμαι 25 ετών με συγχώρησε για όλα        Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος....Λες να είναι παπάς στην ενορία μου;;Εχω να εξομολογηθώ και απο το 1994..    Commando με συγχωρείς;;Θα γράψω 50 φορές το πιστεύω          
> 
> 
> Γιατί πόσο νομίζεις ότι είναι ? Αμβιβάλω αν σου ρίχνει 2-3 χρόνια, αν και μπορεί να είναι και στα ίδια με σένα....
> 
> Βέβαια κρίνοντας με βάση την δομή της λογικής του, πρέπει να είναι ανήλικος


οποτε θες παμε κοντρα ενα iq-test?Φωναξε και το μερκουλιονι να σε βοηθαει θα εχει εμπειρια απο τα ψυχοτεχνικα τεστ με τα τετραγωνακια της αστυνομιας.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## btriad

> παρατηρώ μια σύγχυση ανάμεσα στις έννοιες δίκαιο-άδικο και παράνομο-νόμιμο. Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και δίκαιο και ότι είναι παράνομο είναι και άδικο?
> 
> Η ερώτηση που έκανα είναι:
> Πως θα αντιδράσεις σε περίπτωση που αντιληφθείς μια δίκαιη (σύμφωνα με την δικιά σου κρίση) παρανομία, και πως θα αντιδράσεις αν αντιληφθείς μια άδικη νομιμότητα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως εσύ θα αντιδράσεις, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων σου (παγκοσμίως) πρώτον, δεν θα αναρωτηθούν κάν αν αυτό που κάνουν είναι δίκαιο ή άδικο παρά μόνον θα τους ενδιαφέρει το νόμιμο ή παράνομο της υπόθεσης, δεύτερον, δεν θα έχουν σωστή κρίση να ξεχωρίσουν το δίκαιο από το άδικο, και τρίτον, αν καταφέρουν και το ξεχωρίσουν τελικά, μαλλον θα προτιμήσουν την άδικη νομιμότητα από την δίκαιη παρανομία. Αυτό ταιρίαζει αλλωστε και στον χαρακτήρα τους, γιαυτό και τους επιλέξανε για αυτή την θέση.


Έτσι εξηγούνται οι μέχρι τώρα απόψεις σου.. Έχεις μπερδέψει το δίκαιο και το νόμιμο και ποιος έχει δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει τι. 
Είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις ο κάθε αστυνομικός να πέρνει αποφάσεις ΟΧΙ βασιζόμενος στους ΝΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ αλλά στην δική του κρίση και ενίοτε να γίνετε και ο ίδιος ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ; Αυτό ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να το κάνουν ούτε οι δικαστές ούτε οι αστυνομικοί ούτε οι πολίτες... 
Εσύ δηλαδή στην δουλειά σου δεν πας σύμφωνα με τους νόμους; Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική σου (υποκειμενική δλδ) αίσθηση δικαιου πας; Δηλαδή αν ήσουν ταμίας σε πολυεθνική και είχες μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ στο ταμίο σου και ερχόταν κάποιος και σου έλεγε " είναι άδικο να έχει η πολυεθνική τόσα χρήματα και εμένα τα παιδιά μου να πεθαίνουν της πείνας" θα είχε δίκιο έτσι δεν είναι; Θα έκανες κίνηση εσύ να βγάλεις χρήματα από το ταμείο της πολυεθνικής για να κάνεις το δίκαιο, έστω και αν παρανομείς; Δεν νομίζω... Αλλά βλέπω έχεις απαίτηση να το κάνει ο αστυνομικός αυτό...

Εσύ δεν θες αστυνομικούς, τον δικαστή Ντρεντ θέλεις..  ::

----------


## marculionis

> οποτε θες παμε κοντρα ενα iq-test?Φωναξε και το *μερκουλιονι* να σε βοηθαει θα εχει εμπειρια απο τα ψυχοτεχνικα τεστ με τα τετραγωνακια της αστυνομιας.....


Καταρχήν ρε commamdo (nick name iq:7500  ::   ::   ::  .....) πες το μια φορά σωστά το ρημάδι.Το αγγλικά νύχτα τα έμαθες;;Τι ''Μερκουλιόνι''.Σαν αποτυχημένος Ιταλός κομπάρσος ακούγεται....Μαρτσουλιόνις είναι και το έχεις δολοφωνήσει.Ολα τα ξέρεις εσύ το μπάσκετ πως σου ξέφυγε;;Αμα δεν ξέρεις να μεταφράζεις επίθετο γράφτο στα αγγλικά να πάρει η ευχή δεν είναι δα και κόπος.
Τώρα για όσα γράφεις τι να σου πώ προς τα που κοιτάει η μύτη σου;;Το καβάλησες το καλάμι και πας.Καλή να περάσεις.Αρε commando χάνεις την ψυχραιμία σου και πέφτεις πολύ.

----------


## marculionis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> παρατηρώ μια σύγχυση ανάμεσα στις έννοιες δίκαιο-άδικο και παράνομο-νόμιμο. Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και δίκαιο και ότι είναι παράνομο είναι και άδικο?
> 
> Η ερώτηση που έκανα είναι:
> Πως θα αντιδράσεις σε περίπτωση που αντιληφθείς μια δίκαιη (σύμφωνα με την δικιά σου κρίση) παρανομία, και πως θα αντιδράσεις αν αντιληφθείς μια άδικη νομιμότητα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως εσύ θα αντιδράσεις, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων σου (παγκοσμίως) πρώτον, δεν θα αναρωτηθούν κάν αν αυτό που κάνουν είναι δίκαιο ή άδικο παρά μόνον θα τους ενδιαφέρει το νόμιμο ή παράνομο της υπόθεσης, δεύτερον, δεν θα έχουν σωστή κρίση να ξεχωρίσουν το δίκαιο από το άδικο, και τρίτον, αν καταφέρουν και το ξεχωρίσουν τελικά, μαλλον θα προτιμήσουν την άδικη νομιμότητα από την δίκαιη παρανομία. Αυτό ταιρίαζει αλλωστε και στον χαρακτήρα τους, γιαυτό και τους επιλέξανε για αυτή την θέση.
> 
> ...


Δεν αξείζει να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο.++++++++++++++++

----------


## papashark

> οποτε θες παμε κοντρα ενα iq-test?


Λυπάμαι αλλά η γνώση, η παιδεία και τα ψύγματα σοφίας που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας μέσα μας, δεν μετριούνται με τετραγωνάκια σε IQ tests.

Αλλωστε μπορείς να είσαι ένας πανέξυπνος βλάκας, γιατί το μυαλό μόνο του "αμόρφωτο" δεν αρκεί. 

Φέρε ότι σκορ θες, το γεγονός ότι πέταξες απίστευτες βλακείες στο θέμα περί Ρόμελ, σε συνδιασμό μεγάλου αποτελέσματος σε IQ τεστ θα σε φέρει ακόμα σε χειρότερη θέση.

Τουλάχιστον άμα πιάσεις κάτω από 100 θα έχεις το ελαφρυντικό του "ακαταλόγιστου"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::  χεχε υπεκφυγες.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> παρατηρώ μια σύγχυση ανάμεσα στις έννοιες δίκαιο-άδικο και παράνομο-νόμιμο. Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και δίκαιο και ότι είναι παράνομο είναι και άδικο?
> 
> Η ερώτηση που έκανα είναι:
> Πως θα αντιδράσεις σε περίπτωση που αντιληφθείς μια δίκαιη (σύμφωνα με την δικιά σου κρίση) παρανομία, και πως θα αντιδράσεις αν αντιληφθείς μια άδικη νομιμότητα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως εσύ θα αντιδράσεις, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων σου (παγκοσμίως) πρώτον, δεν θα αναρωτηθούν κάν αν αυτό που κάνουν είναι δίκαιο ή άδικο παρά μόνον θα τους ενδιαφέρει το νόμιμο ή παράνομο της υπόθεσης, δεύτερον, δεν θα έχουν σωστή κρίση να ξεχωρίσουν το δίκαιο από το άδικο, και τρίτον, αν καταφέρουν και το ξεχωρίσουν τελικά, μαλλον θα προτιμήσουν την άδικη νομιμότητα από την δίκαιη παρανομία. Αυτό ταιρίαζει αλλωστε και στον χαρακτήρα τους, γιαυτό και τους επιλέξανε για αυτή την θέση.
> 
> ...


Ναι έτσι νομίζω είναι το σωστό, καθένας να πράττει πρωταρχικά σύμφωνα με την δικιά του συνείδηση (η λέξη "αποφασίζει" δεν μου αρέσει και δεν ταιρίαζει με πράξεις συνείδησης), και δευτερευόντως σύμφωνα με την κρίση δικαίου των περισσοτέρων. Ακριβώς εκεί εντοπίζονται και τα προβλήματα των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών , φταίει η άκριτη δουλική υποταγή στην νομιμότητα που επιβάλεται δια της βίας από μειοψηφίες, μετατρέποντας τους περισσότεροθς, είτε αυτοί είναι δικαστές είτε αστυνομικοί είτε και πολίτες, σε άκριτα ασυνείδητα ρομποτάκια. Αντίθετα αν ο καθένας άκουγε κυρίως την συνείδησή του, ή τουλάχιστον την θέληση των περισσοτέρων, τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα.




> Εσύ δηλαδή στην δουλειά σου δεν πας σύμφωνα με τους νόμους; Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική σου (υποκειμενική δλδ) αίσθηση δικαιου πας;


Μέχρι τώρα αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω, όχι πως το πετυχαίνω πάντα βέβαια, και σίγουρα οι "νόμοι" της δουλειάς μου (είμαι τεχνικός Η/Υ) ταιριάζουν αρκετά με την υποκειμενική αίσθηση δικαίου που έχω. Ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο άλλωστε δεν έγινα ούτε αστυνομικός ούτε δικαστής, επειδή γνωρίζω καλά το αδύναμο του χαρακτήρα μου και το ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες να αναγκαστώ να υποστηρίξω την άδικη νομιμότητα, ενάντια στην συνείδησή μου. 




> Δηλαδή αν ήσουν ταμίας σε πολυεθνική και είχες μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ στο ταμίο σου και ερχόταν κάποιος και σου έλεγε " είναι άδικο να έχει η πολυεθνική τόσα χρήματα και εμένα τα παιδιά μου να πεθαίνουν της πείνας" θα είχε δίκιο έτσι δεν είναι; Θα έκανες κίνηση εσύ να βγάλεις χρήματα από το ταμείο της πολυεθνικής για να κάνεις το δίκαιο, έστω και αν παρανομείς; Δεν νομίζω...


Αν ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα με έπιανε κανείς, γιατί να μην το κάνω? Ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο άλλωστε, και επειδή γνωρίζω το αδύναμο του χαρακτήρα μου και το ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες να βουτήξω τα χρήματα από το ταμείο των αδίκων και να τα επιστρέψω εκεί που θεωρώ σωστό και δίκαιο ότι έπρεπε να ήταν (και να με χώσουν φυσικά στην φυλακή γιατί δεν είμαι δα και τόσο γάτα) δεν έγινα ούτε ταμείας σε άδικη πολυεθνική.




> Αλλά βλέπω έχεις απαίτηση να το κάνει ο αστυνομικός αυτό...


Δεν έχω καμία απαίτηση από κανέναν. Μια ερώτηση έκανα σε σένα, καθώς και μια περιγραφή του χαρακτήρα που νομίζω ότι έχει ο μέσος αστυνομικός, χωρίς φυσικά να θεωρώ ότι και εσύ είσαι έτσι απαραίτητα, μιας και δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά. Ο καθένας μας πάντως επιλέγει την δουλειά του, σύμφωνα με τον χαρακτήρα του.




> Εσύ δεν θες αστυνομικούς, τον δικαστή Ντρεντ θέλεις..


Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο, δεν μου αρέσει πάντως το όνομά του...
 ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> οποτε θες παμε κοντρα ενα iq-test?Φωναξε και το *μερκουλιονι* να σε βοηθαει θα εχει εμπειρια απο τα ψυχοτεχνικα τεστ με τα τετραγωνακια της αστυνομιας.....     
> 
> 
> Καταρχήν ρε commamdo (nick name iq:7500    .....) πες το μια φορά σωστά το ρημάδι.Το αγγλικά νύχτα τα έμαθες;;Τι ''Μερκουλιόνι''.Σαν αποτυχημένος Ιταλός κομπάρσος ακούγεται....Μαρτσουλιόνις είναι και το έχεις δολοφωνήσει.Ολα τα ξέρεις εσύ το μπάσκετ πως σου ξέφυγε;;Αμα δεν ξέρεις να μεταφράζεις επίθετο γράφτο στα αγγλικά να πάρει η ευχή δεν είναι δα και κόπος.
> Τώρα για όσα γράφεις τι να σου πώ προς τα που κοιτάει η μύτη σου;;Το καβάλησες το καλάμι και πας.Καλή να περάσεις.Αρε commando χάνεις την ψυχραιμία σου και πέφτεις πολύ.


δεν ασχολουμαι με μπασκετ κ ποδοσφαιρο διοτι τα θεωρω το οπιο του λαου..μονο μηχανοκινητα. το μερκουλιονι μαρεσε μου θυμιζε μερκαντιλισμο ,την εμποροκρατια της αρχουσας ταξης της Βενετιας,οπως αρχουσα ταξη ειστε και σεις ενα πραγμα..η εξουσια μερκουλιονι κ το κεφαλαιο παπασαρκ.χερι-χερι.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## armagedon

> Σκέψου πόσες φορές έχεις αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσεις εντολές, χωρίς να φέρεις αντίρρηση:
> Όταν ήσουν μικρός από τους γονείς;
> Στο σχολείο από τους καθηγητές;
> Στον στρατό από τους καραβανάδες;
> Στην δουλειά από τον εργοδότη/προϊστάμενο;
> Δεν μπορεί, κάποτε θα υπήρξες και εσύ ένα "ρομποτάκι".
> Life is a bitch... deal with it.


πολλές φορές. και πάντα αντιδρούσα. όχι δυναμικά πάντως. Για να μην γίνω ρομποτάκι, γίνομαι σκουλήκι της γης και καταφεύγω στην λούφα και την παραλλαγή, .




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Ο καθένας μας πάντως επιλέγει την δουλειά του, σύμφωνα με τον χαρακτήρα του.
> 
> 
> Όχι πάντα.


σωστά. όχι πάντα. υπό Κ.Σ.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο άλλωστε δεν έγινα αστυνομικός ή δικαστής
> 
> Ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο άλλωστε, και επειδή γνωρίζω το αδύναμο του χαρακτήρα μου και το ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες να βουτήξω τα χρήματα από το ταμείο των αδίκων και να τα δώσω εκεί που εγώ θεωρώ σωστό και δίκαιο (και να με χώσουν φυσικά στην φυλακή γιατί δεν είμαι δα και τόσο γάτα) δεν έγινα ούτε ταμείας σε άδικη πολυεθνική.
> 
> 
> Ένας σύγχρονος Robin Hood δηλαδή...


Θα ήμουν αν τελικά γινόμουν ταμείας, όμως η εκπαίδευσή μου ως σκουλήκι μου στέρησε τελικά την δυνατότητα να γίνω Robin Hood.




> Συμπέρασμα: καλοί και κακοί υπάρχουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κλάδους. Γι' αυτό όποιος κάνει μαλακία στην δουλειά του, να ξέρει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα την φάει από κάποιον άλλο "τύραννο".


Γιατί εγώ νομίζω ότι είτε κάνεις μαλακία είτε δεν κάνεις, ένα είναι το σίγουρο ότι από τον τύραννο θα την φας ούτως η άλλως?

----------


## python

Γιατί ομως δεν έγινε σχόλιο, σε αυτό που έγραψε ο Devilcryed?

Γιατι έχει 100% αλήθεια!!!

δυστηχώς, όπως και προανέφερα, κάποιοι κάνουν προπαγάντα, και χρησιμοποιουν κάποιοες καταστάσεις.

Τους "Αναρχικούς" γιατι δεν τους πιάνουν???


μαζέυονται, σε κτήρια παλιά, βάζουν ενα πανό μάυρο και εκεί είναι όλοι.

δύσκολο είναι?? κάτι αλητάκια είναι... 

αλλα τελικά είναι ποιο εύκολο, το 93' που μπουκάρανε τα ματ σε σπίτια, με οικογένιες (παιδάκια κια γυναίκες) τους βγάλανε απο τα ίδια τους τα σπίτια, τους ρίξανε και ξύλο, και μάλιστα μια έγκυος απέβαλε!!!... 
και όλλα αυτά με την δικαιολογία, πως είναι περιουσία της εκκλησίας!!!  ::   ::  (αν αυτο δεν είναι ενα είδος χούντας, τι πρέπει να είναι??)

εκεί΄μπορούν να το κάνουν, να δέρνουν γυναικόπαιδα, και ηλικιωμένους.

στο ζεφύρι, πως κάνει ντού που και που?? σε γύφτικες παράγγες?? που πουλάνε ναρκωτικά??? 

είναι και ποιο επικύνδινο!!!!

αλλα ναι οι "αναρχικοί" είναι κάτι σαν τον Ζαμπίδι, ενα αλητάκι ρίχνει 3 και μόνο με το βλέμα του.....

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι!!! το δημόσιο στην Ελλάδα, είτε τράπεζας, είτε στρατός να λέγεται, είτε αστυνομία είτε...ειτε... πάντα θα είπάρχει η διαφθορά!!!! η κλεψιά!!! η απανθρωπιά!!! και ενοείται και εσκεμένα!! γιατι τα πάντα έχουν τον σκοπό τους. 


 ::

----------


## papashark

Aμα πάνε εκεί στο μαύρο πανό και τους τσιμπήσουν, καταρχάς θα είναι δύσκολο να τους φορτώσουν αδίκημα (με τι θα τους κατηγορίσουν ? Καταπάτηση δημόσιας περιουσίας ? Σιγά τα ωα)
 
Ασε που άμα απλά τους μαζέψουν θα κατηγοριθούν για "πολιτικές διώξεις"


Για να τους πιάσουν πρέπει να έχουν σοβαρά στοιχεία (πχ βίντεο).

Αμα κατεβάσει όμως κάμερες η αστυνομία στις πορείες θα μιλάνε πάλι για χούντα, για παραβίαση της προσωπικής μας ζωής και άλλες μαλακίες (όπως την κατηγόρησαν για τους ελέγχους τσαντών στην 17Ν)


Και μόλις τους συλλάβει σορηδών ? Τότε θα βγουν οι "ευαίσθητοι" πολιτικοί, δημοσιογράφοι να τους υπερασπηστούν, μιας και κάποιοι από τους α-λήτες θα είναι υποτιθόμενοι φοιτητές θα γίνουν πορείες διαμαρτυρίας και καταλήψεις για την απελευθέρωση τους,



Κοινώς όλες οι κινήσεις είναι μπάχαλο, άσε που όσους πιάνουν τους αφήνει συνήθως ο εισαγγελέας μετά, γιατί η μαρτυρία του αστυνομικού δεν αρκεί....


Και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά μήπως τους αφήνουν επήτιδες να τα σπάνε για να γίνονται από μόνοι τους μη αρεστή στο ευρύ κοινό, από την άλλη όμως και το να τους πιάσουν δεν είναι εύκολο.....


Θυμάμαι τότε όταν μπήκε η αστυνομία και μάζεψε 1200 άτομα από μέσα από το πολυτεχνείο, ξέρετε ότι οι μισοί την γλύτωσαν γιατί απλά ήταν φοιτητές (άσχετα ότι μπορεί να ήταν και από αυτούς που έκαιγαν, έσπαγαν, έκλεβαν). Και τους υπόλοιπους ? Πόσους να πάνε στην φυλακή πια, πόσοι θα χωρέσουν ? 500-600 άτομα ξαφνικά ακόμα και για 2-3 μήνες δεν χωράνε....


πολύ μπερδεway η κατάσταση.....

----------


## paravoid

> Αμα κατεβάσει όμως κάμερες η αστυνομία στις πορείες θα μιλάνε πάλι για χούντα, για παραβίαση της προσωπικής μας ζωής και άλλες μαλακίες (όπως την κατηγόρησαν για τους ελέγχους τσαντών στην 17Ν)


Αν δεν είναι παραβίαση της προσωπικής μας ζωής το να παρακολουθούνται με κάμερες οι πορείες, τι είναι;
Δεν είμαι από τους τύπους που συμφωνεί με το κατέβασμα καμερών ...κυκλοφορίας λόγω Οργουελικής φοβίας αλλά εσύ το πήγες αρκετά βήματα παρακάτω...




> Θυμάμαι τότε όταν μπήκε η αστυνομία και μάζεψε 1200 άτομα από μέσα από το πολυτεχνείο, ξέρετε ότι οι μισοί την γλύτωσαν γιατί απλά ήταν φοιτητές (άσχετα ότι μπορεί να ήταν και από αυτούς που έκαιγαν, έσπαγαν, έκλεβαν). Και τους υπόλοιπους ? Πόσους να πάνε στην φυλακή πια, πόσοι θα χωρέσουν ? 500-600 άτομα ξαφνικά ακόμα και για 2-3 μήνες δεν χωράνε....


Εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι 1200 άτομα μαζεύτηκαν μέσα στο Πολυτεχνείο και τα έσπαγαν;;;

----------


## tristanos

...."Στο τέρμα ο *μερκιουλόνις*

Τον *κομμάντας* θα τον εβάλω στο 5-3-2 δεξί μπακ

Ο *παπασάρκος* που είναι παιχταράς και ογκόλιθος στην άμυνα θα τον εβάλω λύμπερο να μου παίζει μπενκερμπαουεριστας

Τον *αρμαγεδώνα* που είναι καλός μαρκαδόρος, θα τον εβάλω χαφ να κόβει και να ράβει 

Τον* μπεταζλέντη* θα τον εβάλω αριστερό εξτρεμ που είναι δυνατός σεντραδόρος

Και τέλος τον *τριστάνο* θα τον εβάλω στον πάγκο να μου προσέχει τις τσιρλιντερς.

Γιατί εμένα με λέν κυρ Νίκο και κάθε μέρα τρέχω 3.000, έχω 2 κόρες επιστημόνισες, Και τιμή και δόξα στον πρόεδρο που δεν έχει ξαναπεράσει τέτοιοσ πρόεδρας από τον Ολυμπιακό....."

Γεια σου ρε commando Αλέφαντε, είσαι παλικάρι!!!!

Παίδες χρόνια πολλά
με πολλά φλειμς και διαφωνίες

(αντε ανοίξτε κανά τόπικ με τον απαγχονισμό του Σαντάμ, να γίνει της κολάσεως....)

----------


## btriad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> Έτσι εξηγούνται οι μέχρι τώρα απόψεις σου.. Έχεις μπερδέψει το δίκαιο και το νόμιμο και ποιος έχει δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει τι. 
> Είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις ο κάθε αστυνομικός να πέρνει αποφάσεις ΟΧΙ βασιζόμενος στους ΝΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ αλλά στην δική του κρίση και ενίοτε να γίνετε και ο ίδιος ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ; Αυτό ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να το κάνουν ούτε οι δικαστές ούτε οι αστυνομικοί ούτε οι πολίτες... 
> 
> 
> Ναι έτσι νομίζω είναι το σωστό, καθένας να πράττει πρωταρχικά σύμφωνα με την δικιά του συνείδηση (η λέξη "αποφασίζει" δεν μου αρέσει και δεν ταιρίαζει με πράξεις συνείδησης), και δευτερευόντως σύμφωνα με την κρίση δικαίου των περισσοτέρων. Ακριβώς εκεί εντοπίζονται και τα προβλήματα των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών , φταίει η άκριτη δουλική υποταγή στην νομιμότητα που επιβάλεται δια της βίας από μειοψηφίες, μετατρέποντας τους περισσότεροθς, είτε αυτοί είναι δικαστές είτε αστυνομικοί είτε και πολίτες, σε άκριτα ασυνείδητα ρομποτάκια. Αντίθετα αν ο καθένας άκουγε κυρίως την συνείδησή του, ή τουλάχιστον την θέληση των περισσοτέρων, τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα.


Αυτό λένε ότι κάνουν οι ψευτοπαλικαράδες κουκουλοφόροι όταν πετάνε μολότωφ και κάνουν επεισόδια. Ακολουθούν όχι τον νόμο αλλά την συνείδησή τους. Σου αρέσει αυτό; Οι νόμοι έχουν δημιουργηθεί για να υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους. Αν ο νομοθέτης έχει κάνει λάθη, δεν φταίει αυτός που καλείτε να εφαρμόσει τους νόμους. Και σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αυτοδικία... Δια της βίας δεν επιβάλονται οι νόμοι αλλά μέσω των εκλεγμένων από την πλειοψηφία του Ελληνικού λαού. 



> Εσύ δηλαδή στην δουλειά σου δεν πας σύμφωνα με τους νόμους; Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική σου (υποκειμενική δλδ) αίσθηση δικαιου πας;


Δηλαδή για εσένα η λύση είναι η υπεκφυγή; Έτσι αντιμετωπίζεις την κατάσταση; Λες ότι πρέπει να ακολουθεί κάποιος την συνήδεισή του. Και θεωρείς ότι εσύ το κάνεις. Και διαλέγεις μια δουλειά στην οποία δεν αντιμετωπίζεις άμεσα και καθημερινά τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Ωραία η λύση που βρήκες... της υπεφυγής... Και κράζεις μετά και αυτούς που προτιμούν την νομιμότητα από την αυτοδικία σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Επίσης αυτό που σου ανέφερα ήταν απλά παράδειγμα και απλά απέφυγες να απαντήσεις...



> Δηλαδή αν ήσουν ταμίας σε πολυεθνική και είχες μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ στο ταμίο σου και ερχόταν κάποιος και σου έλεγε " είναι άδικο να έχει η πολυεθνική τόσα χρήματα και εμένα τα παιδιά μου να πεθαίνουν της πείνας" θα είχε δίκιο έτσι δεν είναι; Θα έκανες κίνηση εσύ να βγάλεις χρήματα από το ταμείο της πολυεθνικής για να κάνεις το δίκαιο, έστω και αν παρανομείς; Δεν νομίζω...


Δηλαδή εσένα η συνείδησή σου και το αίσημα περί δικαίου πάει ασορτί με το βόλεμα σου; Βγάζεις την ουρά απέξω και λες άσε να πάει ο άλλος ταμίας (ή αστυνομικός) και να τον κατηγορείς που δεν κάνει αυτό που εσύ δεν είχες το θάρρος να κάνεις.



> Αλλά βλέπω έχεις απαίτηση να το κάνει ο αστυνομικός αυτό...


Αν δεν απάντησα στην ερώτηση, συγγνώμη, επανέλαβε τη μου παρακαλώ γιατί έχω χαθεί λίγο με τα τόσα ποστ εδώ.
Ο καθέ ένας θα έπρεπε να βρίσκει δουλειά σύμφωνα με τον χαρακτήρα του, αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει. Πλεον ο κόσμος κάνει ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ συμβιβασμούς. Αν νομίζεις ότι όλος ο κόσμος εργάζεται σε δουλειές που τον εκφράζουν κάνεις λάθος...
Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ δεν είμαι αστυνομικός, αν έτσι κατάλαβες...



> Εσύ δεν θες αστυνομικούς, τον δικαστή Ντρεντ θέλεις..


ταινία από κόμικ είναι.. "One man is Judge, Jury, AND Executioner."  ::

----------


## btriad

> Γιατί ομως δεν έγινε σχόλιο, σε αυτό που έγραψε ο Devilcryed?
> 
> Γιατι έχει 100% αλήθεια!!!
> 
> δυστηχώς, όπως και προανέφερα, κάποιοι κάνουν προπαγάντα, και χρησιμοποιουν κάποιοες καταστάσεις.
> 
> Τους "Αναρχικούς" γιατι δεν τους πιάνουν???
> 
> 
> ...


Μαζί σου σε αυτό. Να τους πιάσουν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τραμπούκους κουκουλοφόρους και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ τι είναι, ακροδεξιοί, ακροαριστεροί, αστυνομικοί με πολιτικά... Να τους πάνε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ. Να τους μαυρίσουν το ποινικό. Να μάθουν να κάνουν ειρηνικές διαδηλώσεις και να μην τολμάει κανείς να πετάει μολότωφ ή οτιδήποτε... είτε προβοκάτορας είτε ψευτοαναρχικός... σε αυτό ΠΟΛΛΟΙ δεν συμφωνούν και δεν είναι μόνο οι τυχόν προβοκάτορες αλλά και ψευτοπροοδευτικοί...



> αλλα τελικά είναι ποιο εύκολο, το 93' που μπουκάρανε τα ματ σε σπίτια, με οικογένιες (παιδάκια κια γυναίκες) τους βγάλανε απο τα ίδια τους τα σπίτια, τους ρίξανε και ξύλο, και μάλιστα μια έγκυος απέβαλε!!!... 
> και όλλα αυτά με την δικαιολογία, πως είναι περιουσία της εκκλησίας!!!   (αν αυτο δεν είναι ενα είδος χούντας, τι πρέπει να είναι??)
> εκεί΄μπορούν να το κάνουν, να δέρνουν γυναικόπαιδα, και ηλικιωμένους.


Δεν το έχω υπόψιν το συμβάν...



> στο ζεφύρι, πως κάνει ντού που και που?? σε γύφτικες παράγγες?? που πουλάνε ναρκωτικά??? 
> 
> είναι και ποιο επικύνδινο!!!!


Λάθος κάνεις. Όταν θέλουν κάνουν ντου μια χαρά. Σπάνια θέλουν αλλά όταν θέλουν το κάνουν μια χαρά...
Αλλά μην απαιτούμε να πάει ένα περιπολικό με 2 αστυνομικούς στα γύφτικα και να κάνει συλλήψεις... είναι παράλογο να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες στους μεμονομένους χαμηλόβαθμους αστυνομικούς...



> αλλα ναι οι "αναρχικοί" είναι κάτι σαν τον Ζαμπίδι, ενα αλητάκι ρίχνει 3 και μόνο με το βλέμα του.....
> 
> Πάρτε το χαμπάρι!!! το δημόσιο στην Ελλάδα, είτε τράπεζας, είτε στρατός να λέγεται, είτε αστυνομία είτε...ειτε... πάντα θα είπάρχει η διαφθορά!!!! η κλεψιά!!! η απανθρωπιά!!! και ενοείται και εσκεμένα!! γιατι τα πάντα έχουν τον σκοπό τους.


Δεν είναι και έτσι.. Διαφθορά υπάρχει όπου υπάρχει εξουσία. Και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η δικαστική εξουσία. Η οποία αν λειτουργούσε όπως έπρεπε δεν θα κουνιόταν κανείς... 
κύριε αστυνομικέ γιατί τους άφησες και φύγανε; ποινή... 
κύριε πολιτικέ γιατί επενέβεις και ζήτησες να ελευθερωθούν οι τάδε συλληφθέντες; άρση ασυλίας και ποινή.
κύριε ακαδημαϊκέ γιατί δεν προστάτεψες την αληθινή ιδέα του ασύλου και άφησες να ξεφτυλισθεί από τραμπούκους (αναρχικούς ή προβοκάτορες); ποινή και σε εσένα...

Αλλά όταν έχεις υπουργό να "δικαιώνει" και να επιβραβεύει 11χρονο και την οικογένεια του επειδή πέταγε μολότωφ τι να πεις...

----------


## btriad

> Ετσι το έγραψαν οι εφημερήδες   .Ξέρω οτι δεν θα με πιστέψετε αλλα τυχαίνει να είμουν εγώ το ένα περιπολικό (απο τα δύο) στο σημείο που έγινε το πέσιμο των αναρχικών.Δεν περίμενα να μαθευτεί.Είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμπίπτει μια είδηση με την παρουσία μου ακριβώς στο σημείο.Εχει ενδιαφέρον....


Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως και απελευθερώθηκαν όσοι προσήχθησαν; Πάλι τους λάθος ανθρώπους συλλάβατε;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αμα κατεβάσει όμως κάμερες η αστυνομία στις πορείες* θα μιλάνε πάλι* για χούντα, *για παραβίαση της προσωπικής μας ζωής* και άλλες μαλακίες (όπως την κατηγόρησαν για τους ελέγχους τσαντών στην 17Ν)
> 
> 
> Αν δεν *είναι παραβίαση της προσωπικής μας ζωής το να παρακολουθούνται με κάμερες οι πορείες,* τι είναι;
> Δεν είμαι από τους τύπους που συμφωνεί με το κατέβασμα καμερών ...κυκλοφορίας λόγω Οργουελικής φοβίας αλλά εσύ το πήγες αρκετά βήματα παρακάτω...


Xρόνος πρώτης αντίδρασης ? 12 λεπτά.....  ::   ::   ::  


Στα γήπεδα πάντως όλοι λένε να βάλουν κάμερες για να βρίσκουν ποιοί τα σπάνε και να τους μπαγλαρώνουνε μετά. Δεν είδα κανένα φίλαθλο να διαμαρτυρηθεί για τις κάμερες, αντίθετα όλοι τις θέλουν για να σταματήσουν τα παρατράγουδα που κάνουν οι αλήτες.


Στις πορείες γιατί να μην έχουμε λοιπόν ? Σε πειράζει Φαίδωνα να σε τραβήξει φώτο η κάμερα χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα (αν και ξέρω οτι γενικά δεν σου αρέσει να σε φωτογραφίζουν ούτε οι φίλοι σου  ::  ) ? Δεν είπαμε να κάνουν φάκελο με βιντεοντοκουμέντα με όσους συμμετέχουν στις πορείες, αλλά μόνο όσων προβαίνουν σε παράνομες πράξεις (κάψιμο, σπάσιμο, κλέψιμο, σωματικές επιθέσεις, κλπ). Που θα ήταν το κακό ? Θα παραβιαζόταν η προσωπική τους ζωή και η ανωνυμότητας της α-λητείας ?  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ναι αμέ, θα έχουν τις κάμερες και θα τις χρησιμοποιούν μόνο για "καλούς" σκοπούς κ θα λειτουργούν μόνο σε πορείες - διαδηλώσεις. Τι λες ρε papashark?  ::  
Όχι στις κάμερες φυσικά!

----------


## argi

Για αυτό υπάρχει η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομενων...

Σχετικό θέμα είχε τεθεί όταν μπήκαν οι κάμερες διαχείρισης κυκλοφορίας και πως οι χειριστές μπορούσαν να δουν πιθανόν και τι γίνεται μέσα σε παρακείμενα σπίτια... Μετά απο την παρέμβαση της αρχής (και προκειμενου να δώσει την έγκριση λειτουργίας του συστήματος...) τοποθετήθηκε μάσκα (μωσαικό) μπροστά απο οτιδήποτε εκτός απο το δρόμο... 

Οι ευνομουμενες κοινωνίες έχουν τρόπο να προασπίζουν τα δικαιώματα των πολιτών... απλά εμείς επί πολλά χρόνια σαν κοινωνία μάθαμε στην κρατική αυθαιρεσία και έχουμε μια (υπερβολική?!) ευαισθησία...

Απο την άλλη βεβαια όπως είπε και κάπου πιο πάνω ο babba στην Αγγλία σε πιάνει κάτι με το πόσες κάμερες υπάρχουν...

+++ για τις κάμερες στα γήπεδα... Αν θες να πάρεις μια υπηρεσία (πχ show στο γήπεδο) πρέπει να είσαι αποδεχτής τους όρους του διοργανωτή για την διασφάλιση της τάξης... 

Αυτό βεβαια, έχει μια μικρή διαφορά απο μια πορεία που συνήθως είναι πολιτικού χαρακτήρα... Αλλά και σε αυτό, προσωπικά, θα εμπιστευομουνα την ΑΠΠΔ... έχουν βγαλει τόσες αποφάσεις και για τόσα θέματα που πιστευείς ότι τελικά ΔΕΝ είναι όλα "Ελλαδι-στάν". Περισσότερα στο http://www.dpa.gr

@rg!

----------


## marculionis

> (αντε ανοίξτε κανά τόπικ με τον απαγχονισμό του Σαντάμ, να γίνει της κολάσεως....)


Το σκέφτηκα να σου πώ αλλά μετά ξενέρωσα γιατι πάλι θα μου την πέσουν για το forum διότι είναι τεχνοκρατικό για το awmn και τους το χαλάω......

----------


## marculionis

> Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως και απελευθερώθηκαν όσοι προσήχθησαν; Πάλι τους λάθος ανθρώπους συλλάβατε;


Εξήγησα οτι δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέριες.Και μόνο που είπα οτι εγώ είμουν στο σημείο του πεσίματος πολύ είναι.Πάντος οι προσαχθέντες (ποιά σύλληψη ρε φίλε δεν ξέρεις και τι διαβάζεις...ένας ή δύο συνελήφθησαν γιατι απόπειρα να πάρουν ενός το όπλο...Ολοι οι άλλοι προσαγωγή γίνανε και έφυγαν γιατί δεν υπήρχε κατηγορία να τους προσάψουν.Αμα δεν ξέρετε μην ποστάρετε οτι να'ναι) ήταν απο τα άτομα του εν λόγο περιστατικού.Το λάθος είναι μόνο δική σου άποψη.

----------


## armagedon

> . Δια της βίας δεν επιβάλονται οι νόμοι αλλά μέσω των εκλεγμένων από την πλειοψηφία του Ελληνικού λαού.


Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι νόμοι αποφασίζονται από τους πολιτικούς και επιβάλλονται δια της βίας από τους αστυνομικούς. Και εκεί ακριβώς είναι και η ευθύνη των αστυνομικών, που εκτελούν και εφαρμόζουν νομους άδικους. Οι νόμοι δεν θα είχαν καμιά αξία από μόνοι τους, οι αστυνομικοί είναι αυτοί που τους εφαρμόσουν και τους δίνουν ισχύ. Οι πολιτικοί βασίζονται σε αυτό, αποφασίζουν λοιπόν, και στην συνέχεια βάζουν τους αστυνομικούς, ειδικά επιλεγμένους σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο του μαντρόσκυλου, να τους εκτελούν χωρίς να είναι οι δύστυχοι σε θέση να κρίνουν τι κάνουν. Τους δε πολιτικούς δεν τους βγάζει η πλειοψηφία του λαού (την αποχή την μέτρησανε ποτέ?), αλλά το πολεμοκαπηλο ευρωπαικο-αμερικανικό-χρηματηστιριακό λόμπυ καθώς και η ελεγχόμενη τηλεόραση η οποία δεν δίνει ίσο μερίδιο λόγου σε όλους τους πολίτες.




> Δηλαδή για εσένα η λύση είναι η υπεκφυγή; Έτσι αντιμετωπίζεις την κατάσταση; Λες ότι πρέπει να ακολουθεί κάποιος την συνήδεισή του. Και θεωρείς ότι εσύ το κάνεις. Και διαλέγεις μια δουλειά στην οποία δεν αντιμετωπίζεις άμεσα και καθημερινά τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Ωραία η λύση που βρήκες... της υπεφυγής... Και κράζεις μετά και αυτούς που προτιμούν την νομιμότητα από την αυτοδικία σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Επίσης αυτό που σου ανέφερα ήταν απλά παράδειγμα και απλά απέφυγες να απαντήσεις...


Υπάρχουν κάποιες δουλειές, που γίνονται όλο και ποιό φρικτές όσο η νομιμότητα γίνεται όλο και πιο άδικη. Τέτοια είναι και η δουλειά του αστυνομικού. Σε μια δίκαιη κοινωνία με σωστούς νόμους η δουλειά του αστυνομικού θα ήταν καλύτερη. Όχι όμως σε μια κοινωνία στην οποία ένας μεγάλος αριθμός νόμων αποφασίζονται αποκλειστικά από τους ισχυρούς και στηρίζουν μόνο αυτούς. Δεν υπεκφεύγω, απλά διαφωνώ με αρκετούς νόμους, και φυσικά εφόσον διαφωνώ δεν είναι δυνατόν να διαλέξω να γίνω όργανο που να τους εκτελεί.




> Δηλαδή εσένα η συνείδησή σου και το αίσημα περί δικαίου πάει ασορτί με το βόλεμα σου; Βγάζεις την ουρά απέξω και λες άσε να πάει ο άλλος ταμίας (ή αστυνομικός) και να τον κατηγορείς που δεν κάνει αυτό που εσύ δεν είχες το θάρρος να κάνεις.


Δεν έχει να κάνει με το βόλεμα, αλλά με την ικανότητα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι ικανός να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, και γνωρίζω ότι αν το επιχειρήσω το μόνο που θα καταφέρω είναι να βλάψω τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να βοηθήσω κανένα άλλο. Γιαυτό δεν το κάνω. Επίσης έχω και το ελλάτωμα να λέω ανοικτά αυτό που σκέφτομαι, οπότε και μόνο αυτό με αποκλύει αυτόματα από μια τέτοια θέση. Δεν τον κατηγορώ όπως λες αυτόν που έχει την θεσούλα του, όμως πιστεύω ότι προτιμότερο θα ήταν να έβρισκε μια άλλη δουλεία παρά να βρίσκεται σε μια θέση που εκ των πραγμάτων στηρίζει μια άδικη νομιμότητα, όπως αυτή του παραδείγματος με την άδικη πολυεθνική που ανέφερες.

----------


## Devilcried

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το Πολυτεχνείο για τότε που το κάψαν όλα έχω μια ερώτηση. Ποιοί ήταν αυτοί που ξεκινήσαν το όλο μπάχαλο του καψίματος των έργων της Καλών Τεχνών και δουλεύαν για λογαριασμό πράκτορα της ΚΥΠ και της CIA παλιότερα? Για να σας βοηθήσω είναι όλοι φυλακή τώρα. Οσοί ήταν μέσα εκείνο το βράδυ ξέρουν ποιους εννοώ και υπόλοιποι ο νοών νοείτω ή θα σας το πω σε παρακάτω post μου.
Επίσης θελώ να σας πω για έναν γειτονά μου που τον επιασάν εκείνο το βράδυ στο Πολυτεχνείο , τον εχουν πιάσει αλλές 10 φορές τουλάχιστον για επεισόδια στα γήπεδα και είναι έξω με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο γιατί ο Μπαμπάς είναι κάποιος μεγάλος. Όταν υπάρχει τέτοια ατιμωρησία πως περιμένουμε να μην γίνονται φασαρίες? Γιατί τους λένε γνώστους-άγνωστους? Μηπώς έπρεπε να τους λένε οι γνωστοί με τα 100 χουλιγκάνια - πρεζόνια που τους ακολουθούν παντού ωστε και εκτελούν τις εντολές τους? Τώρα ποιοι έχουν δώσει εντολές σε αυτούς τους γνώστους όλοι το ξέρουμε αλλα πολλοί δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> . Δια της βίας δεν επιβάλονται οι νόμοι αλλά μέσω των εκλεγμένων από την πλειοψηφία του Ελληνικού λαού. 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι νόμοι αποφασίζονται από τους πολιτικούς και επιβάλλονται δια της βίας από τους αστυνομικούς. Και εκεί ακριβώς είναι και η ευθύνη των αστυνομικών, που εκτελούν και εφαρμόζουν νομους άδικους. Οι νόμοι δεν θα είχαν καμιά αξία από μόνοι τους, οι αστυνομικοί είναι αυτοί που τους εφαρμόσουν και τους δίνουν ισχύ. Οι πολιτικοί βασίζονται σε αυτό, αποφασίζουν λοιπόν, και στην συνέχεια βάζουν τους αστυνομικούς, ειδικά επιλεγμένους σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο του μαντρόσκυλου, να τους εκτελούν χωρίς να είναι οι δύστυχοι σε θέση να κρίνουν τι κάνουν. Τους δε πολιτικούς δεν τους βγάζει η πλειοψηφία του λαού (την αποχή την μέτρησανε ποτέ?), αλλά το πολεμοκαπηλο ευρωπαικο-αμερικανικό-χρηματηστιριακό λόμπυ καθώς και η ελεγχόμενη τηλεόραση η οποία δεν δίνει ίσο μερίδιο λόγου σε όλους τους πολίτες.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σωστα τα λεει ο αρμαγεδων ειναι ουτοπικο να λεμε οτι κ καλα εχει δικαιωμα αντιδρασης-αντιρρησης ενας αστυνομικος διευθυντης για να μη πω ενας απλος αρχιφυλακας,οπως κ στο στρατο ισχυει το "υποταγη εις τους ανωτερους μου".Δεν εχει υπαρξει ποτε αντιθετο παραδειγμα αστυνομικου που αντεδρασε λογω παρανομης διαταγης τουλαχιστον δεν ακουσα ποτε στις ειδησεις,αλλιως δεν θα ειχε πεσει ποτε ουτε πυροβολισμος σε κεινο τον καταυλισμο των τσιγγανων θυμαστε ολοι ετσι...?Οι εντολες ειναι ανωθεν δεν υπαρχει κριση ουτε αντιδραση τα αλλα ειναι φιλολογιες στη μεγαλη των μπατσων σχολη.
Δεν ξερω οπως λεει ο αρμαγεδον αν τελικα ολα ξεκινουν κ καταληγουν Αμερικη αλλα δε πειραζει παντα στον πλανητη υπηρχε ενας ηλιθιος Καισαρας κ σημερα στην Αμερικανικη Αυτοκρατορια σιγουρα υπαρχει ενας Νερωνας.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ...


Δεν μου λες αγαπητέ armagedon, ποιό είναι το πραγματικό σου nickname ?

Γιατί σύμφωαν με αυτά που έγραψες εδώ μας θεωρείς troll όσους γράφουμε εδώ μέσα, και μιας που γράφεις εδώ, προφανώς κατά δήλωση σου είσαι και εσύ troll, ειδικά που όλα σου τα μυνήματα είναι για να την πεις σε κάποιους.....

Στα πρώτα σου μυνήματα εδώ μέσα νόμιζα ότι έκανες πλάκα και δια της ειρωνίας προσπαθούσες να αναδήξεις ακριβώς την αντίθετη άποψη με τα όσα έγγραφες....

----------


## papashark

> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το Πολυτεχνείο για τότε που το κάψαν όλα έχω μια ερώτηση. Ποιοί ήταν αυτοί που ξεκινήσαν το όλο μπάχαλο του καψίματος των έργων της Καλών Τεχνών και δουλεύαν για λογαριασμό πράκτορα της ΚΥΠ και της CIA παλιότερα? Για να σας βοηθήσω είναι όλοι φυλακή τώρα. Οσοί ήταν μέσα εκείνο το βράδυ ξέρουν ποιους εννοώ και υπόλοιποι ο νοών νοείτω ή θα σας το πω σε παρακάτω post μου.
> Επίσης θελώ να σας πω για έναν γειτονά μου που τον επιασάν εκείνο το βράδυ στο Πολυτεχνείο , τον εχουν πιάσει αλλές 10 φορές τουλάχιστον για επεισόδια στα γήπεδα και είναι έξω με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο γιατί ο Μπαμπάς είναι κάποιος μεγάλος. Όταν υπάρχει τέτοια ατιμωρησία πως περιμένουμε να μην γίνονται φασαρίες? Γιατί τους λένε γνώστους-άγνωστους? Μηπώς έπρεπε να τους λένε οι γνωστοί με τα 100 χουλιγκάνια - πρεζόνια που τους ακολουθούν παντού ωστε και εκτελούν τις εντολές τους? Τώρα ποιοι έχουν δώσει εντολές σε αυτούς τους γνώστους όλοι το ξέρουμε αλλα πολλοί δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε.


Και εγώ θέλω να σας πω ότι ο Ανδρέας ο Παπανδρέου ήταν μυστικός πράκτορας της CIA και γι' αυτό είχε αμερικάνικο διαβατήριο, ξέρω τι σας λέω και άμα θέλω θα το αποδήξω σε μετέπειτα μύνημα μου. Αποστολή του ήταν να το παίξικο εχθρικός με τους αμερικάνους για να του φανερωθούν οι αντιμερικανοί και να τους φακελώσουν. Αλλωστε γι αυτό υπέγραψε την ανανέωση της παραμονής των αμερικανικών βάσεων φωνάζοντας το σύνθημα "έξω οι βάσεις του θανάτου" την ώρα που υπέγραφε μέσα....



Αλλα ανέκδοτα ?

----------


## paravoid

> Για αυτό υπάρχει η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομενων...
> 
> Σχετικό θέμα είχε τεθεί όταν μπήκαν οι κάμερες διαχείρισης κυκλοφορίας και πως οι χειριστές μπορούσαν να δουν πιθανόν και τι γίνεται μέσα σε παρακείμενα σπίτια... Μετά απο την παρέμβαση της αρχής (και προκειμενου να δώσει την έγκριση λειτουργίας του συστήματος...) τοποθετήθηκε μάσκα (μωσαικό) μπροστά απο οτιδήποτε εκτός απο το δρόμο...


Riiiight.
3000€ πρόστιμο (σιγά το ποσό...) στο Υπ. Δημοσίας Τάξης επειδή λειτουργούσαν ~40 κάμερες που δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν και επειδή δεν υπήρχαν μωσαϊκά εκεί που θα έπρεπε.
http://www.dpa.gr/Documents/Gre/Apofase ... anonym.doc




> Δεν είπαμε να κάνουν φάκελο με βιντεοντοκουμέντα με όσους συμμετέχουν στις πορείες, αλλά μόνο όσων προβαίνουν σε παράνομες πράξεις (κάψιμο, σπάσιμο, κλέψιμο, σωματικές επιθέσεις, κλπ).


Εκτός από το παραπάνω που έγραψα στον Αργύρη, να σου πω πως το παράνομο είναι μια πολύ σχετική έννοια.
Αυτό που σήμερα είναι παράνομο αύριο μπορεί να μην είναι και τούμπαλιν.
Σκέψου π.χ. μοιχεία πριν από κάποια χρόνια...

Δεν θα μου άρεσε μια κοινωνία που δεν σε αφήνει να δοκιμάσεις να παρανομήσεις...

----------


## marculionis

> σωστα τα λεει ο αρμαγεδων ειναι ουτοπικο να λεμε οτι κ καλα εχει δικαιωμα αντιδρασης-αντιρρησης ενας αστυνομικος διευθυντης για να μη πω ενας απλος αρχιφυλακας,οπως κ στο στρατο ισχυει το "υποταγη εις τους ανωτερους μου".Δεν εχει υπαρξει ποτε αντιθετο παραδειγμα αστυνομικου που αντεδρασε λογω παρανομης διαταγης τουλαχιστον δεν ακουσα ποτε στις ειδησεις,αλλιως δεν θα ειχε πεσει ποτε ουτε πυροβολισμος σε κεινο τον καταυλισμο των τσιγγανων θυμαστε ολοι ετσι...?Οι εντολες ειναι ανωθεν δεν υπαρχει κριση ουτε αντιδραση τα αλλα ειναι φιλολογιες στη μεγαλη των μπατσων σχολη.
> Δεν ξερω οπως λεει ο αρμαγεδον αν τελικα ολα ξεκινουν κ καταληγουν Αμερικη αλλα δε πειραζει παντα στον πλανητη υπηρχε ενας ηλιθιος Καισαρας κ σημερα στην Αμερικανικη Αυτοκρατορια σιγουρα υπαρχει ενας Νερωνας.


Διάβασε ποινική δικονομοία και ξεκόλα απο τα κόμπλεξ που σου άφησε ο στρατός.Αυτά που έζησες δεν υφίστανται στην αστυνομία διότι έχει προορισμό να υπηρετεί τα δίκαια του πολίτη όπως ο νόμος τα ορίζει και όχι όπως ο καθένας σας το θέλει βάση των πιστεύω και των βιωμάτων του...

Για την Αμερική συμφωνώ αλλα είναι off topic.Αν θες άνοιξε άλλο topic και εξέφρασε τις απόψεις σου (χωρίς κολάζ απο τις απόψεις των άλλων κάποια στιγμή......).

----------


## marculionis

> Δεν θα μου άρεσε μια κοινωνία που δεν σε αφήνει να δοκιμάσεις να παρανομήσεις...


Να σε αφήνει να παρανομήσεις ώστε μόνος σου να καταλάβεις το λάθος της ενέργειάς σου και να μην το επαναλαμβάνεις ή μιλάμε για κατάληση των νόμων;;

Υ.Γ. : ''Δικαιοσύνην μάθετε οι ενοικούντες επι της γής'' (Αγία Γραφή)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Δεν θα μου άρεσε μια κοινωνία που δεν σε αφήνει να δοκιμάσεις να παρανομήσεις...
> 
> 
> Να σε αφήνει να παρανομήσεις ώστε μόνος σου να καταλάβεις το λάθος της ενέργειάς σου και να μην το επαναλαμβάνεις ή μιλάμε για κατάληση των νόμων;;
> 
> Υ.Γ. : ''Δικαιοσύνην μάθετε οι ενοικούντες επι της γής'' (Αγία Γραφή)


Επεσες στην περίπτωση, ο Φαίδωνας είναι ΚΑΙ άθεος  ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> Επεσες στην περίπτωση, ο Φαίδωνας είναι ΚΑΙ άθεος


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δεν το ήξερα...Στην συγκέντρωση δεν θα πάς Πάνο;;;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Επεσες στην περίπτωση, ο Φαίδωνας είναι ΚΑΙ άθεος  
> 
> 
>      
> Δεν το ήξερα...Στην συγκέντρωση δεν θα πάς Πάνο;;;


Εχω ακόμα 11' περιθώριο  ::   ::

----------


## btriad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως και απελευθερώθηκαν όσοι προσήχθησαν; Πάλι τους λάθος ανθρώπους συλλάβατε; 
> 
> 
> Εξήγησα οτι δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέριες.Και μόνο που είπα οτι εγώ είμουν στο σημείο του πεσίματος πολύ είναι.Πάντος οι προσαχθέντες (ποιά σύλληψη ρε φίλε δεν ξέρεις και τι διαβάζεις...ένας ή δύο συνελήφθησαν γιατι απόπειρα να πάρουν ενός το όπλο...Ολοι οι άλλοι προσαγωγή γίνανε και έφυγαν γιατί δεν υπήρχε κατηγορία να τους προσάψουν.Αμα δεν ξέρετε μην ποστάρετε οτι να'ναι) ήταν απο τα άτομα του εν λόγο περιστατικού.Το λάθος είναι μόνο δική σου άποψη.


Ναι εκ παραδρομής έγραψα "συλλάβατε" αντί για "πήγατε να συλλάβετε"... Η σύλληψη από την αστυνομία σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις είναι κάτι το σπάνιο... δυστυχώς...

----------


## btriad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> . Δια της βίας δεν επιβάλονται οι νόμοι αλλά μέσω των εκλεγμένων από την πλειοψηφία του Ελληνικού λαού. 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι νόμοι αποφασίζονται από τους πολιτικούς και επιβάλλονται δια της βίας από τους αστυνομικούς. Και εκεί ακριβώς είναι και η ευθύνη των αστυνομικών, που εκτελούν και εφαρμόζουν νομους άδικους. Οι νόμοι δεν θα είχαν καμιά αξία από μόνοι τους, οι αστυνομικοί είναι αυτοί που τους εφαρμόσουν και τους δίνουν ισχύ. Οι πολιτικοί βασίζονται σε αυτό, αποφασίζουν λοιπόν, και στην συνέχεια βάζουν τους αστυνομικούς, ειδικά επιλεγμένους σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο του μαντρόσκυλου, να τους εκτελούν χωρίς να είναι οι δύστυχοι σε θέση να κρίνουν τι κάνουν. Τους δε πολιτικούς δεν τους βγάζει η πλειοψηφία του λαού (την αποχή την μέτρησανε ποτέ?), αλλά το πολεμοκαπηλο ευρωπαικο-αμερικανικό-χρηματηστιριακό λόμπυ καθώς και η ελεγχόμενη τηλεόραση η οποία δεν δίνει ίσο μερίδιο λόγου σε όλους τους πολίτες.


Δια της βίας οι αστυνομικοί εφαρμόζουν άδικους νόμους; Επιμένεις δηλαδή ότι ο κάθε αστυνομικός θα έπρεπε να πέρνει απόφαση από μόνος του για το τι είναι δίκαιο και τι άδικο. Βέβαια αυτός ο αστυνομικός που θα έπερνε την απόφαση αυτή δεν θα ήθελες να ήσουν εσύ γιατί δεν θα ήθελες να υποστείς τις συνέπειες αλλά κάποιος άλλος... 
Η αποχή είναι άποψη; Ας κατέβουν να ψηφίσουν Λεβέντη αν πιστεύουν ότι οι πολιτικοί είναι για τα μπάζα... Αλλά δεν το κάνουν γιατί οι απόντες είναι απλά ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ. Και οι εκλογές όπως τις έχουμε μπορεί να μην είναι το ιδανικό αλλά είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα που κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν έχεις κάποια αντιπρόταση θα ήθελα να την διαβάσω...
Για τα κανάλια, δεν είναι αυτά τα ελεγχόμενα αλλά οι ελέγχοντες κατ'εμού... αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παππά ευαγγέλιο...



> Υπάρχουν κάποιες δουλειές, που γίνονται όλο και ποιό φρικτές όσο η νομιμότητα γίνεται όλο και πιο άδικη. Τέτοια είναι και η δουλειά του αστυνομικού. Σε μια δίκαιη κοινωνία με σωστούς νόμους η δουλειά του αστυνομικού θα ήταν καλύτερη. Όχι όμως σε μια κοινωνία στην οποία ένας μεγάλος αριθμός νόμων αποφασίζονται αποκλειστικά από τους ισχυρούς και στηρίζουν μόνο αυτούς. Δεν υπεκφεύγω, απλά διαφωνώ με αρκετούς νόμους, και φυσικά εφόσον διαφωνώ δεν είναι δυνατόν να διαλέξω να γίνω όργανο που να τους εκτελεί.


Σίγουρα είναι δικαίωμα σου να μην γίνεις αστυνομικός αν αυτό δεν σε εκφράζει. Και καλά κάνεις και δεν επαγγέλεσε κάτι το οποίο πιστεύεις ότι θα σε οδηγούσε στην παρανομία. Και δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι οι νόμοι είναι άδικοι και να θες να αλλάξουν χρησιμοποιώντας νόμιμα μέσα. Αλλά είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος άδικος όταν κατακρίνεις άλλους που δεν γίνονται παράνομοι για να ικανοποιήσουν το δικό σου αίσθημα δικαίου. Κάτι ευσυνείδητα δεν κάνεις και εσύ ο ίδιος (και καλά κάνεις).



> Δεν έχει να κάνει με το βόλεμα, αλλά με την ικανότητα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι ικανός να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, και γνωρίζω ότι αν το επιχειρήσω το μόνο που θα καταφέρω είναι να βλάψω τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να βοηθήσω κανένα άλλο. Γιαυτό δεν το κάνω. Επίσης έχω και το ελλάτωμα να λέω ανοικτά αυτό που σκέφτομαι, οπότε και μόνο αυτό με αποκλύει αυτόματα από μια τέτοια θέση.


Σωστός. Μαζί σου.




> Δεν τον κατηγορώ όπως λες αυτόν που έχει την θεσούλα του, όμως πιστεύω ότι προτιμότερο θα ήταν να έβρισκε μια άλλη δουλεία παρά να βρίσκεται σε μια θέση που εκ των πραγμάτων στηρίζει μια άδικη νομιμότητα, όπως αυτή του παραδείγματος με την άδικη πολυεθνική που ανέφερες.


Έτσι όπως σε διάβασα μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ότι τον κατηγορείς. Αν θες εγώ στο βάζω ακόμα ποιο βαθιά. Ξέχνα τους νόμους και μείνε λίγο στην αδικία γύρω μας. Εγώ (υποθέτω) και εσύ δεν είμαστε άδικοι με τους συνανθρώπους μας που πεινάνε αυτή τη στιγμή; Εμείς ξοδεύουμε χρήματα για ADSL, AWMN, Home Cinema, Computers, αυτοκίνητο(α), διακοπές και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα, χρήματα με τα οποία θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθάμε συνανθρώπους μας. Αλλά δεν το κάνουμε. Και ο λόγος; Για να περνάμε καλύτερα... Το ότι οι νόμοι θα έπρεπε να μας υποχρεώνουν με έμμεσους ή άμεσους τρόπους να βοηθάμε τους συνανθρώπους μας είναι γεγονός... Αλλά αυτό δεν μας εμποδίζει από το να το κάνουμε... Και όμως δεν το κάνουμε, όχι στον βαθμό που θα μπορούσαμε... Τουλάχιστον αυτό ισχύει για εμένα και το παραδέχομαι... π.χ. θα μπορούσα να μην έχω αυτοκίνητο ή να έχω μείνει με το starletάκι του '96 και όχι με το Corolla του '05 και τα χρήματα που ξόδεψα να τα είχα δώσει κάπου...

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Devilcried
> 
> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το Πολυτεχνείο για τότε που το κάψαν όλα έχω μια ερώτηση. Ποιοί ήταν αυτοί που ξεκινήσαν το όλο μπάχαλο του καψίματος των έργων της Καλών Τεχνών και δουλεύαν για λογαριασμό πράκτορα της ΚΥΠ και της CIA παλιότερα? Για να σας βοηθήσω είναι όλοι φυλακή τώρα. Οσοί ήταν μέσα εκείνο το βράδυ ξέρουν ποιους εννοώ και υπόλοιποι ο νοών νοείτω ή θα σας το πω σε παρακάτω post μου.
> Επίσης θελώ να σας πω για έναν γειτονά μου που τον επιασάν εκείνο το βράδυ στο Πολυτεχνείο , τον εχουν πιάσει αλλές 10 φορές τουλάχιστον για επεισόδια στα γήπεδα και είναι έξω με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο γιατί ο Μπαμπάς είναι κάποιος μεγάλος. Όταν υπάρχει τέτοια ατιμωρησία πως περιμένουμε να μην γίνονται φασαρίες? Γιατί τους λένε γνώστους-άγνωστους? Μηπώς έπρεπε να τους λένε οι γνωστοί με τα 100 χουλιγκάνια - πρεζόνια που τους ακολουθούν παντού ωστε και εκτελούν τις εντολές τους? Τώρα ποιοι έχουν δώσει εντολές σε αυτούς τους γνώστους όλοι το ξέρουμε αλλα πολλοί δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε.
> 
> 
> Και εγώ θέλω να σας πω ότι ο Ανδρέας ο Παπανδρέου ήταν μυστικός πράκτορας της CIA και γι' αυτό είχε αμερικάνικο διαβατήριο, ξέρω τι σας λέω και άμα θέλω θα το αποδήξω σε μετέπειτα μύνημα μου. Αποστολή του ήταν να το παίξικο εχθρικός με τους αμερικάνους για να του φανερωθούν οι αντιμερικανοί και να τους φακελώσουν. Αλλωστε γι αυτό υπέγραψε την ανανέωση της παραμονής των αμερικανικών βάσεων φωνάζοντας το σύνθημα "έξω οι βάσεις του θανάτου" την ώρα που υπέγραφε μέσα....
> 
> 
> ...


παπασαρκ, βγές και λίγο έξω, απο καναπέ, και απο πσ, μονο δεν πας μπροστά.

τα ανέκδοτα , είναι αυτα που γράφεις εσύ, που ποτέ δεν βγήκες έξω απο το σπιτάκι σου.

και κόψε το υφάκι σου, τα μάθαμε και για σενα τι κάνεις στο AWMN......

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Για αυτό υπάρχει η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομενων...
> 
> Σχετικό θέμα είχε τεθεί όταν μπήκαν οι κάμερες διαχείρισης κυκλοφορίας και πως οι χειριστές μπορούσαν να δουν πιθανόν και τι γίνεται μέσα σε παρακείμενα σπίτια... Μετά απο την παρέμβαση της αρχής (και προκειμενου να δώσει την έγκριση λειτουργίας του συστήματος...) τοποθετήθηκε μάσκα (μωσαικό) μπροστά απο οτιδήποτε εκτός απο το δρόμο...
> 
> 
> Riiiight.
> 3000€ πρόστιμο (σιγά το ποσό...) στο Υπ. Δημοσίας Τάξης επειδή λειτουργούσαν ~40 κάμερες που δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν και επειδή δεν υπήρχαν μωσαϊκά εκεί που θα έπρεπε.
> http://www.dpa.gr/Documents/Gre/Apofase ... anonym.doc


Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι αν γινόταν καταγγελία απο πολίτη και πήγαινε στα αστικά δικαστήρια τα ποσα θα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερα... Εκεί απλώς λέεί ότι, "δεδομενου ότι δενέγινε τίποτα αλλά ήσουν χαζός και σου ξέφυγε φάει ένα προστηματάκι... *Ειδικά δεδομενου ότι το παραδεχτηκες και το δίορθωσες...*(Προφανώς ότι μαλ@κία έκανες με τις κάμερες δεν στέκει πουθενά...)". Ξαναλέω ότι σε περίπτωση που υπήρχε καταγγελία και αστική δικαστική διεκδίκηση (δεν παραδεχονταν την ενοχή ή και την συνέχιζαν την παρανομη λειτουργία...) αυτή θα ήταν τάξεις μεγέθους μεγαλύτερη... 




> Εκτός από το παραπάνω που έγραψα στον Αργύρη, να σου πω πως το παράνομο είναι μια πολύ σχετική έννοια.
> Αυτό που σήμερα είναι παράνομο αύριο μπορεί να μην είναι και τούμπαλιν.
> Σκέψου π.χ. μοιχεία πριν από κάποια χρόνια...


΄Κάθε κοινωνία ορίζει διαφορειτκα τα πράγματα... αλλά απο την άλλη κάποτε... η εξέλιξη των κοινωνιών και επακολούθως των νόμων οριζει το τι ειναι παρανομο... όσο οι κοινωνίες προωθούν την ισότητα (φυλετική, κονωνική, κλπ) τόσο καλύτερα για όλους μας... Χαίρομαι που η μοιχεία δεν είναι ποια ποινικά κολάσιμη και χαίρομαι που η παραβίαση των προσωπικών μου δεδομένων είναι... Γιατί όταν οι υποκλοπές γίνονταν απο το κράτος μάλλον δεν ήταν καλύτερα... 




> Δεν θα μου άρεσε μια κοινωνία που δεν σε αφήνει να δοκιμάσεις να παρανομήσεις...


Προτιμώ μια κοινωνία που σε πιάνει *πάντα* όταν παρανομείς αλλά σε μεταχειρίζεται με επιεικια ή αυστηρότητα, και ανάλογα με την επίγνωση του εγκλήματος, την μεταμέλια, τον εξακολουθητικό χαρακτήρα της πράξης και σου δαφυλάττει το δικαιωμα να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> παπασαρκ, βγές και λίγο έξω, απο καναπέ, και απο πσ, μονο δεν πας μπροστά.
> 
> τα ανέκδοτα , είναι αυτα που γράφεις εσύ, που ποτέ δεν βγήκες έξω απο το σπιτάκι σου.
> 
> και κόψε το υφάκι σου, τα μάθαμε και για σενα τι κάνεις στο AWMN......


Μια χαρά είναι το υφάκι μου  ::  

Αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ωραία έχεις μάθει ότι κάνω εγώ στο awmn, μαζεύω συλλογή βλέπεις με όλα τα ωραία που λένε κάποιες καλές ψυχές για μένα  :: 

Δεν βγήκα ποτέ έξω από το σπιτάκι μου ε ? Τρελό γέλιο, Δεν φαντάζεσε τι έχω ζήσει και που, από που έχω περάσει, τις στραβές που μου έχουν κάτσει και τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που έχω ανταπεξέλθει. 

Σε λάθος άνθρωπο βρήκες να το πεις την ατάκα για τον καναπέ και το PC...

Και στο εξωτερικό έχω ζήσει, και δουλείες έχω κάνει σε λάθος τόπο την λάθος στιγμή, και αυτόφωρα έχω περάσει μπόλικα για την δουλειά (χωρίς να φάω ούτε μια μέρα φυλακή), και το μισό ανατολικό μπλόκ έχω γυρίσει, και ναυάγια έχω ζήσει, και πολλά πράγματα.... 

Αυτά που έχω ζήσει εγώ στα 35 μου, άλλοι δεν θα τα ζήσουν μια ολόκληρη ζωή....


Για πες μας λοιπόν τι ωραία σου έχουν πει για μένα που κάθομαι μόνο στον καναπέ και στο PC μου, για πες μας λοιπόν για τον ρόλο μου στο awmn....

----------


## lagman

Μυρίζομαι τρελλη φάση εδώ 

Παω να φέρω ποπ κορν.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> σωστα τα λεει ο αρμαγεδων ειναι ουτοπικο να λεμε οτι κ καλα εχει δικαιωμα αντιδρασης-αντιρρησης ενας αστυνομικος διευθυντης για να μη πω ενας απλος αρχιφυλακας,οπως κ στο στρατο ισχυει το "υποταγη εις τους ανωτερους μου".Δεν εχει υπαρξει ποτε αντιθετο παραδειγμα αστυνομικου που αντεδρασε λογω παρανομης διαταγης τουλαχιστον δεν ακουσα ποτε στις ειδησεις,αλλιως δεν θα ειχε πεσει ποτε ουτε πυροβολισμος σε κεινο τον καταυλισμο των τσιγγανων θυμαστε ολοι ετσι...?Οι εντολες ειναι ανωθεν δεν υπαρχει κριση ουτε αντιδραση τα αλλα ειναι φιλολογιες στη μεγαλη των μπατσων σχολη.
> Δεν ξερω οπως λεει ο αρμαγεδον αν τελικα ολα ξεκινουν κ καταληγουν Αμερικη αλλα δε πειραζει παντα στον πλανητη υπηρχε ενας ηλιθιος Καισαρας κ σημερα στην Αμερικανικη Αυτοκρατορια σιγουρα υπαρχει ενας Νερωνας.
> 
> 
> Διάβασε ποινική δικονομοία και ξεκόλα απο τα κόμπλεξ που σου άφησε ο στρατός.Αυτά που έζησες δεν υφίστανται στην αστυνομία διότι έχει προορισμό να υπηρετεί τα δίκαια του πολίτη όπως ο νόμος τα ορίζει και όχι όπως ο καθένας σας το θέλει βάση των πιστεύω και των βιωμάτων του...
> 
> Για την Αμερική συμφωνώ αλλα είναι off topic.Αν θες άνοιξε άλλο topic και εξέφρασε τις απόψεις σου (χωρίς κολάζ απο τις απόψεις των άλλων κάποια στιγμή......).


Μιλαω παντα με στοιχεια κατι που δεν εχεις κανει ουτε μια στιγμη οποτε σε προκαλω πες μου ποιος συναδελφος σου αθετησε διαταγη λογω προσωπικης κρισης του.Περιμενω ενα αποσπασμα εφημεριδας αλλιως μην μου την πεις παλι για την δηθεν ελευθερη βουληση βασει της ποινικης δικονομιας.....

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> παπασαρκ, βγές και λίγο έξω, απο καναπέ, και απο πσ, μονο δεν πας μπροστά.
> 
> τα ανέκδοτα , είναι αυτα που γράφεις εσύ, που ποτέ δεν βγήκες έξω απο το σπιτάκι σου.
> 
> και κόψε το υφάκι σου, τα μάθαμε και για σενα τι κάνεις στο AWMN......
> 
> 
> ...



το υφάκι σου χαλια ειναι.  ::  

απο καναπε τα βλέπεις ....  ::  να σου δώσουμε και βραβείο, για αυτα που περασες.... στο εξωτερικο... εμ συγνώμη, στην Αλβανια.... 

ψαρώσαμε για το ΑWMN????  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> ψαρώσαμε για το ΑWMN????


Κοίτα άμα έχεις κάτι να πεις σοβαρό πες το, ειδάλλως βγάλε το σκασμό.

Αλλο να συζητάμε ιδεολογικές διαφορές, και άλλο να πετάς μπηχτές και κατηγορίες έτσι για πλάκα.

Και επειδή πολλά ψέματα έχουν υποθεί κατά καιρό για μένα σε σχέση με το awmn, δεν ανέχομαι και πολλά....

----------


## jungle traveller

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ψαρώσαμε για το ΑWMN????  
> 
> 
> Κοίτα άμα έχεις κάτι να πεις σοβαρό πες το, ειδάλλως βγάλε το σκασμό.
> 
> Αλλο να συζητάμε ιδεολογικές διαφορές, και άλλο να πετάς μπηχτές και κατηγορίες έτσι για πλάκα.
> 
> Και επειδή πολλά ψέματα έχουν υποθεί κατά καιρό για μένα σε σχέση με το awmn, δεν ανέχομαι και πολλά....


Ειστε τελειως ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Σοβαρευτειτε ρε!!!!!Αμα δεν εχετε που να ξεσπασετε παιξτε κανα cs...

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ψαρώσαμε για το ΑWMN????  
> 
> 
> Κοίτα άμα έχεις κάτι να πεις σοβαρό πες το, ειδάλλως βγάλε το σκασμό.
> 
> Αλλο να συζητάμε ιδεολογικές διαφορές, και άλλο να πετάς μπηχτές και κατηγορίες έτσι για πλάκα.
> 
> Και επειδή πολλά ψέματα έχουν υποθεί κατά καιρό για μένα σε σχέση με το awmn, δεν ανέχομαι και πολλά....



κόψε τα pm, μην τα βγάλω στην φόρα.......... 

υπάρχουν και όρια, το παίζεις και σοφιστικέ παναθεμα σε..............

----------


## enaon

Παναγιώτη, δεν αντέχω άλλο ρε, θέλω να πάω για ύπνο..

Σε παρακαλώ, πές του κάτι.. Πήγαινε από εκεί χτύπα τον να γράψει συγνώμη, βγάλε ένα λόγο, θα σκάσω αν δεν απαντήσεις.

Ήσουν ωραίος στα τελευταία post, αλλιώς μπροστά κι αλλιώς στο βάθος, ώσπου με μία κίνηση ένας κολιός, έγινε καρχαριομάχος.

Πες ότι γέρασες, ότι αποφάσισες να έχεις όρια, μην πεις όμως ότι ήταν τόσο απλό.

----------


## shad0w

Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα απο την αρχή αλλά είδα κάποια σημεία να αναφέρεται η πολιτική που ακολουθούν άλλα κράτη "περι αστυνόμευσης",επίσης είδα άλλους κοσμογυρισμένους που προφανώς μάλλον για διακοπές πήγαν στο εξωτερικό να αναφέρονται με μία άνεση στην χρήση βίας λες και δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι και απλά πρέπει να θεωρούμε "άγραφη" αντιμετώπιση την βία.Παραθέτω παρακάτω την ιδανική κίνηση για να δείτε που δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι και υπάρχει μόνο βία και είναι θεμιτή.

jungle traveller έγραψε
"Αμα δεν εχετε που να ξεσπασετε παιξτε κανα cs..."  ::   ::   ::  
[/quote]

----------


## python

> αφόύ θές να ξεσπάσεις, και οι φράσεις σου, δείχνουν μίσος, έλα WOW!!


τι cs.. τώρα...

----------


## marculionis

> Μιλαω παντα με στοιχεια κατι που δεν εχεις κανει ουτε μια στιγμη οποτε σε προκαλω πες μου ποιος συναδελφος σου αθετησε διαταγη λογω προσωπικης κρισης του.Περιμενω ενα αποσπασμα εφημεριδας αλλιως μην μου την πεις παλι για την δηθεν ελευθερη βουληση βασει της ποινικης δικονομιας.....


Ξέρεις commando η εφημερίδα δεν θα έγραφε ποτέ ένα άρθρο για έναν υπάλληλο ο οποίος ενήργησε όπως ακριβώς πρέπει βάση νομικής υποχρέωσης.....Ετσι απλά.
Εχεις και το απόλυτο προνόμιο να παραθέτεις στοιχεία τώρα;;;  ::   ::  
Commando είναι απλό το ζήτημα.Για σένα δεν παραθέτω ποτέ στοιχεία γιατι έχεις την τακτική να απορήπτεις τα πάντα στο βωμό της απόδειξης των πιστεύω σου.Είναι δικαίωμά σου να το κάνεις.Το αν έχεις δίκιο είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.....

----------


## armagedon

> Δια της βίας οι αστυνομικοί εφαρμόζουν άδικους νόμους; Επιμένεις δηλαδή ότι ο κάθε αστυνομικός θα έπρεπε να πέρνει απόφαση από μόνος του για το τι είναι δίκαιο και τι άδικο.





> Σίγουρα είναι δικαίωμα σου να μην γίνεις αστυνομικός αν αυτό δεν σε εκφράζει. Και καλά κάνεις και δεν επαγγέλεσε κάτι το οποίο πιστεύεις ότι θα σε οδηγούσε στην παρανομία.


Νομίζω κάνεις κάποιο λάθος. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ο κάθε αστυνομικός θα έπρεπε να παίρνει από μόνος του απόφαση να εφαρμόζει αυτό που θεωρεί δίκαιο ή άδικο, χωρίς συνέπειες για τον ίδιο. Είπα απλά ότι αν είναι άνθρωπος και αναγνωρίσει μια αδικία, πρέπει αν είναι θαραλέος να εφαρμόσει το δίκαιο παρόλες τις συνέπειες που απαραίτητα πρέπει να υποστεί για αυτή την πράξη του, ή αν είναι λιγότερο θαραλέος ας παραιτηθεί. Παρόλαυτά ο ρόλος του αστυνομικού είναι να εφαρμόζει τον νόμο, σε αυτό συμφωνώ, και αστυνομικός που συλαμβάνεται να παρανομεί πρέπει να υποστεί τις συνέπειες.

Από την άλλη παντως θεωρώ σωστό ότι αν αρνηθεί κάποιος να εφαρμόσει τον νόμο δεν θα πρέπει να διώχνεται από το σώμα. Ας του κάνουν μείωση μισθού αμά είναι. Ο αστυνομικός σαφώς και δεν πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα να παρανομεί, το δικαίωμα να μην εκτελεί όμως πρέπει να το έχει. Δεν είναι φαντάρος ο αστυνομικός είναι πολίτης. Όταν ο νόμος είναι κακός, τότε σε μια σωστή ανθρώπινη κοινωνία δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται πουθενά αστυνομικός που να τον εφαρμόζει, και όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι αστυνομικοι θα πρέπει να παραιτούνται από τις θέσεις τους όταν δέχονται εντολές να εφαρμόσουν μια νόμιμη αδικία που οι ισχυροί έχουν θεσπίσει. Και όταν κανείς δεν εκτελεί όχι γιατί δεν είναι σωστός ο νόμος αλλά γιατί φοβάται, ας νομοθετηθεί από την κοινωνία (και όχι από τους ισχυρούς) να γίνεται αύξηση μισθού σε αυτόν που βγάζει το φίδι από την τρύπα και ας μειώσουν το μισθό όσων κάθονται στα γραφεία.

Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι όσο περισσότερο άδικη γίνεται η νομιμότητα, τόσο περισσότερο κακοί γίνονται οι αστυνομικοί.
Ενας τίμιος και με συνείδηση άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι αστυνομικός και να εκτελεί άδικους νόμους που προστατεύουν τους ισχυρούς αντι για το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Το πρώτο στάδιο λοιπόν, και στο βαθμό που εξακολουθεί να ισχύει ο άδικος νόμος που υποχρεώνει τους αστυνομικούς ή να εκτελούν ή να χάνουν την δουλεία τους, είναι να παραιτηθεί. Η παρανομία και η αντίδραση σε μια άδικη νομιμότητα είναι επόμενο στάδιο, και δεν αφορα αποκλειστικά τον αστυνομικο, αλλά οποιοδήποτε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ...


Κοίτα το να πετάς βαριές αβάσιμες μπηχτές είναι καραγκιοζιλίκι, και όσον αφορά το PM, στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια, βγάλτο στην φόρα...

Βλέπεις εσύ θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να με σπυλώνεις στον κόσμο πετώντας μπηχτές. Εγώ δεν σε σπίλωσα στον κόσμο, ότι είχα να σου πω, στο είπα κατάμουτρα και ιδιωτικά....

----------


## python

*κατάμουτρα και ιδιωτικά*.........................  ::   ::   ::  

εξ αποστάσεως?????? πάντα εεε???

*Κοίτα το να πετάς βαριές αβάσιμες μπηχτές είναι καραγκιοζιλίκι*


μπηχτές πετάς εσύ!!!!

γιατί χάνεις τον χρόνο σου με παιδάκια που η μαμά τους δεν τους έμαθε να σέβονται τον συνάθρωπο τους και αντίθετα κατάληξαν να γίνουν ρατσιστές ?

----------


## tristanos

έλα να βγαίνουν τα πμ στον αέραααααα

----------


## marculionis

> Από την άλλη παντως θεωρώ σωστό ότι αν αρνηθεί κάποιος να εφαρμόσει τον νόμο δεν θα πρέπει να διώχνεται από το σώμα. Ας του κάνουν μείωση μισθού αμά είναι. Ο αστυνομικός σαφώς και δεν πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα να παρανομεί, το δικαίωμα να μην εκτελεί όμως πρέπει να το έχει. Δεν είναι φαντάρος ο αστυνομικός είναι πολίτης. Όταν ο νόμος είναι κακός, τότε σε μια σωστή ανθρώπινη κοινωνία δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται πουθενά αστυνομικός που να τον εφαρμόζει, και όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι αστυνομικοι θα πρέπει να παραιτούνται από τις θέσεις τους όταν δέχονται εντολές να εφαρμόσουν μια νόμιμη αδικία που οι ισχυροί έχουν θεσπίσει. Και όταν κανείς δεν εκτελεί όχι γιατί δεν είναι σωστός ο νόμος αλλά γιατί φοβάται, ας νομοθετηθεί από την κοινωνία (και όχι από τους ισχυρούς) να γίνεται αύξηση μισθού σε αυτόν που βγάζει το φίδι από την τρύπα και ας μειώσουν το μισθό όσων κάθονται στα γραφεία.
> 
> Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι όσο περισσότερο άδικη γίνεται η νομιμότητα, τόσο περισσότερο κακοί γίνονται οι αστυνομικοί.
> Ενας τίμιος και με συνείδηση άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι αστυνομικός και να εκτελεί άδικους νόμους που προστατεύουν τους ισχυρούς αντι για το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Το πρώτο στάδιο λοιπόν, και στο βαθμό που εξακολουθεί να ισχύει ο άδικος νόμος που υποχρεώνει τους αστυνομικούς ή να εκτελούν ή να χάνουν την δουλεία τους, είναι να παραιτηθεί. Η παρανομία και η αντίδραση σε μια άδικη νομιμότητα είναι επόμενο στάδιο, και δεν αφορα αποκλειστικά τον αστυνομικο, αλλά οποιοδήποτε.


_Για την παράγραφο 1:_
Να σου δόσω ένα απλό και κατανοητό παράδειγμα νόμιμης αδικίας στην οποία *δεν* εφαρμόζει τον νόμο η αστυνομία προς όφελος του πολίτη. 

Σε πυκνωκατοικημένη περιοχή με έντονο και εμφανές το πρόβλημα του parking δεχόμαστε κλήση απο το κέντρο για πολλαπλές σταθμεύσεις στο πεζοδρόμιο.Μεταβαίνουμε στο σημείο και διαπιστώνουμε οτι ναι μεν υπάρχουν 3 οχήματα επι του πεζοδρομίου (νόμος το απαγορεύει) πλήν όμως στο πεζοδρόμιο υπάρχει χώρος να διαβαίνουν οι πεζοί άνετα, ακόμα και μια έγκυος κυρία με το παιδί της στο καροτσάκι ή ένα ανάπηρος σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι, καθώς επείσης δεν εμποδίζεται η κυκλοφορία των οχημάτων στην συγκεκριμένη οδό.Το οτι λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό όφελος απο την φαρμογή του νόμου στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό παρα μόνο στο νοσιρό μυαλό κακοήθη γείτονα ο οποίος ζηλεύει τα οχήματα των γειτόνων του μας οδηγεί να *μην* βεβαιώσουμε, λόγο των ανωτέρω, τις παραβάσεις.''Νόμιμη αδικία''.

_Για την παράγρφο 2 :_
''Ενας τίμιος και με συνείδηση άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι αστυνομικός και να εκτελεί άδικους νόμους που προστατεύουν τους ισχυρούς αντι για 
το κοινωνικό σύνολο.''

Δεν νομίζεις οτι είναι τουλάχιστον υπερβολικό να χαρακτηρίζεις βάση της λογικής σου όλο το αστυνομικό σώμα για έλλειψη τιμής και συνείδησης;;Επιτέλους και λίγο μέτρο δεν βλάπτει.Γράφουμε όλοι σε μια ελεύθερη κοινότητα χωρίς καταστολή ιδεών και με σεβασμό στις απόψεις των άλλων όσο αυτές δεν προσβάλουν ημέτερους.

_Δεν είναι προτεκτοράτο κανενός αυτό το forum.Θα το επαναλαμβάνω μέχρι να λιώσουν τα πλήκτρα του keybord μου όσο και αν σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει...._

----------


## marculionis

> έλα να βγαίνουν τα πμ στον αέραααααα


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Και επαυξάνω...........

----------


## armagedon

> _Για την παράγρφο 2 :_
> ''Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι όσο περισσότερο άδικη γίνεται η νομιμότητα, τόσο περισσότερο κακοί γίνονται οι αστυνομικοί.
> Ενας τίμιος και με συνείδηση άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι αστυνομικός και να εκτελεί άδικους νόμους που προστατεύουν τους ισχυρούς αντι για το κοινωνικό σύνολο.''
> 
> Δεν νομίζεις οτι είναι τουλάχιστον υπερβολικό να χαρακτηρίζεις βάση της λογικής σου όλο το αστυνομικό σώμα για έλλειψη τιμής και συνείδησης;;Επιτέλους και λίγο μέτρο δεν βλάπτει.Γράφουμε όλοι σε μια ελεύθερη κοινότητα χωρίς καταστολή ιδεών και με σεβασμό στις απόψεις των άλλων όσο αυτές δεν προσβάλουν ημέτερους.



Μην κόβεις μόνο μια φράση. Δεν γενίκευσα, μίλησα για την άδικη νομιμότητα και για αυτούς που την υπηρετούν, όχι για την δίκαια. Η νομιμότητα δεν είναι άσπρη όπως θες να τα βλέπεις εσύ, δεν είναι όμως και μαύρη όπως την βλέπουν κάποιοι άλλοι. Η νομιμότητα είναι γκρίζα, ένα συνοθύλευμα άσπρων και μαύρων κόκκων. Το θέμα είναι, αν κάποιος βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με τον μαύρο κόκκο τι κάνει. Και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένας τίμιος άνθρωπος, αστυνομικός ή μη, αντιδρά στην μαύρη νομιμότητα, ή τουλάχιστον δεν υπακούει στον να την εκτελέσει και όταν τον ζορίσουν παραιτήται.

----------


## marculionis

> Μην κόβεις μόνο μια φράση. Δεν γενίκευσα, μίλησα για την άδικη νομιμότητα και για αυτούς που την υπηρετούν, όχι για την δίκαια. Η νομιμότητα δεν είναι άσπρη όπως θες να τα βλέπεις εσύ, δεν είναι όμως και μαύρη όπως την βλέπουν κάποιοι άλλοι. Η νομιμότητα είναι γκρίζα, ένα συνοθύλευμα άσπρων και μαύρων κόκκων. Το θέμα είναι, αν κάποιος βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με τον μαύρο κόκκο τι κάνει. Και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένας τίμιος άνθρωπος, αστυνομικός ή μη, αντιδρά στην μαύρη νομιμότητα, ή τουλάχιστον δεν υπακούει στον να την εκτελέσει και όταν τον ζορίσουν παραιτήται.


Καταρχήν εφόσον λες δημόσια οτι δεν γενίκευσες ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί κρατάω τον λόγο μου περι σεβασμού.

Για τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ οτι δεν υπάρχει μαύρο ή άσπρο αλλα στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι όλα γκρίζα......Το ζήτημα του μαύρου κόκου είναι πράγματι μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα οπότε έγκειται στον σθένος του καθενός το πώς θα αντιδράσει.

----------


## papashark

> *κατάμουτρα και ιδιωτικά*.........................    
> 
> εξ αποστάσεως?????? πάντα εεε???
> 
> *Κοίτα το να πετάς βαριές αβάσιμες μπηχτές είναι καραγκιοζιλίκι*
> 
> 
> μπηχτές πετάς εσύ!!!!
> 
> γιατί χάνεις τον χρόνο σου με παιδάκια που η μαμά τους δεν τους έμαθε να σέβονται τον συνάθρωπο τους και αντίθετα κατάληξαν να γίνουν ρατσιστές ?


Εδώ συζητάμε, εδώ στο είπα, αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα, στο λέω και από κοντά  ::

----------


## Devilcried

> Και εγώ θέλω να σας πω ότι ο Ανδρέας ο Παπανδρέου ήταν μυστικός πράκτορας της CIA και γι' αυτό είχε αμερικάνικο διαβατήριο, ξέρω τι σας λέω και άμα θέλω θα το αποδήξω σε μετέπειτα μύνημα μου. Αποστολή του ήταν να το παίξικο εχθρικός με τους αμερικάνους για να του φανερωθούν οι αντιμερικανοί και να τους φακελώσουν. Αλλωστε γι αυτό υπέγραψε την ανανέωση της παραμονής των αμερικανικών βάσεων φωνάζοντας το σύνθημα "έξω οι βάσεις του θανάτου" την ώρα που υπέγραφε μέσα....
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλα ανέκδοτα ?


 Ok λοπόν. Ο παντογνώστης papashark είναι εδώ και χαρακτηρίζει ως ανέκδοτα το σύνολο του του Ελληνικόυ τύπου και τηλεόρασης που είπαν οτι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος ήταν μέλος της CIA (πιάστηκε σε van στην Πλ. Αμερικής το 1986) και ανθρωπος της ΕΥΠ μετέπειτα. Κατόπιν πιάστηκε για συμμετοχή του σε Τρομοκρατική Οργάνωση. Δύο από τους συνεργάτες του (αδέρφια ήταν αυτοί οι δυό) ήταν αυτοί που μπήκαν πρώτοι στην Καλών Τεχνών.Πολύ αργότερα έμαθα αυτοί ποιοί ήταν.Εγώ σου δινώ στοίχεια που οσοί ητάν στον χώρο τότε μπορούν να στα επαληθεύσουν. Μιλάω με γεγονότα και όχι με γενικότητες και απόψεις που μιλάς εσύ.Εξιστορώ πράγματα τα οποία έχω δει και οχί οτι μου εχούν πει.
Όσο για σενα python μην εκθέτεις τον εαυτό σου γράφοντας @@λογίες για τον papashark. Αν έχεις στοιχεία πές μας αλλιώς μην λες λόγια του αέρα. Ο papashark μπορεί να το παίζει ξερόλας αλλά έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ στο δίκτυο.

Υ.Γ. Ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου εκλέχθηκε με την βασική του προεκλογική εκστρατεία να λέει έξω η Ελλάδα από Ε.Ε. και ΝΑΤΟ και μόλις εκλέχθηκε το ξέχασε. Οι αντιφάσεις τον πολιτικών.

----------


## papashark

Θυμάμαι την ιστορία με το ΒΑΝ το '86, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω θυμηθεί να έχει γραφτεί κάτι σε σχέση με την ιστορία αυτή και το κάψιμο στην καλών τεχνών.

Αυτό που είπα για τον Αντρέα, είναι εντελώς ειρωνικό προκειμένου να αναδείξω τις αβάσιμες υπερβολές που γράφονται ανα περιόδους. Φυσικά όχι απλά δεν υπήρχαν στοιχεία ότι ο Αντρέας ήταν παίδι της CIA αλλά ουτε καν σενάρια (παρότι κατά γενική παραδοχή ο Γιωργάκης είναι αμερικανάκι όνομα και πράγμα). Αμερικάνικα διαβατήρια έχουν οικογενιακός, και σχέσης με τους φονιάδες των λαών, αλλά μέχρι εκεί που έφτασα έχει πολύ μεγάλη (τραγικά μεγάλη) διαφορά.

Εάν υπάρχουν στοιχεία (αναφορές στα ΜΜΕ), θα ήθελα να μας γράψεις λοιπόν (αρκεί να μην είναι επιπέδου Indimedia).

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Μιλαω παντα με στοιχεια κατι που δεν εχεις κανει ουτε μια στιγμη οποτε σε προκαλω πες μου ποιος συναδελφος σου αθετησε διαταγη λογω προσωπικης κρισης του.Περιμενω ενα αποσπασμα εφημεριδας αλλιως μην μου την πεις παλι για την δηθεν ελευθερη βουληση βασει της ποινικης δικονομιας.....
> 
> 
> Ξέρεις commando η εφημερίδα δεν θα έγραφε ποτέ ένα άρθρο για έναν υπάλληλο ο οποίος ενήργησε όπως ακριβώς πρέπει βάση νομικής υποχρέωσης.....Ετσι απλά.
> Εχεις και το απόλυτο προνόμιο να παραθέτεις στοιχεία τώρα;;;   
> Commando είναι απλό το ζήτημα.Για σένα δεν παραθέτω ποτέ στοιχεία γιατι έχεις την τακτική να απορήπτεις τα πάντα στο βωμό της απόδειξης των πιστεύω σου.Είναι δικαίωμά σου να το κάνεις.Το αν έχεις δίκιο είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.....


Δεν επιζητω να βρω δικιο στα ματια ατομων που θεωρω οτι ειναι υποταγμενα συνειδησιακα,θεωρω την ελευθερια του " ειναι" το υψιστο αγαθο.Οι εξελιξεις δεν σε δικαιωνουν καθως χτες μιλησαν οι ειδησεις για εναν αστυνομο που ουσιαστικα συνελλαβε τον γιο του υπαξ του Π/Ν σε σκανδαλο με ecstasies μπραβο κ παρασημο για μενα να του δοθει.Δεν εβαλα εγω ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι ποτε (τους 45000 οπως λες ολη την ωρα)αλλα και ενας διεφθαρμενος,μισαλλοδοξος,παρανομος μπατσος ειναι πολυς κ δεν θα βρεις 1-2 φωτεινα παραδειγματα για το αντιθετο.Γιατι δεν υπαρχει ιδανικο πια παρα μονο το ευρω ,σορυ τα ευρωπουλα που λεει μια ξανθια.....
Επισης αντιδικω αλλα δεν σεβομαι σε ισοτιμια ποτε εννοειται ατομα που δεν υπηρετησαν παρα μονο λογω απαλλαγης λογω αναπηριας....ειτε ειναι αστυνομικοι ειτε πολιτικοι ειτε ο,τι αλλο.
Δεν ειμαι παντογνωστης ουτε θελω να μου λενε πως εχω δικιο ας τα κρατησουν για αλλους απλα θελω να ειμαι ελευθερος και οπως εσυ αναγνωρισες ειμαι εδω στο πιο ελευθερο φορουμ που αφηνει και ατομα με αμφιβολα προτυπα κ ιδεολογια να εκφραζονται(κοσμια)κ να αντιλεγουν.
Τρωτε τα νυχια σας να βρειτε τερτιπια να αποδειξετε οτι υπαρχει ελευθερια(ασυδοσια υπαρχει) στο ελληνικο δημοσιο κ την αστυνομια κ ελευθερη κριση ημαρτον ποιος θα το πιστεψει σταθειτε στο υψος της τιμης της ελληνικης σας σημαιας στην στολη.
Μην ειστε υποτελεις ακομα σαυτη τη χωρα ημαρτον παρτε οτι σας ανηκει κ απαιτηστε ελευθερη επικοινωνια κ γνωση.οχι αλλο δημοσιο!(πλην του απαραιτητου)

----------


## papashark

> Α Κ Α Τ Α Λ Υ Π Τ Ο Σ


Αμα δεν βάζεις κανα κόμα, καμια τελεία, κανα τόνο, μην νομίζεις ότι βγαίνει συμπέρασμα σε αυτά που γράφεις....

----------


## btriad

Μαι που γράφουμε περί αστυνόμευσης ας αναφερθώ σε ένα -κατά τη γνώμη μου- από τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα της ΕΛΑΣ. 
Εχθές το βράδυ πήγα στο κτίριο του ΔΟΛ και είδα ότι υπάρχει μέσα στο κτίριο και φρουρός της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας να το φρουρεί.. Ξέρει κάποιος ποια η διαδικασία για να ζητήσει (και να πάρει) φρουρό της ΕΛΑΣ στο κατάστημά του ή γραφείο του; Επίσης γνωρίζετε αν κοστίζει ή είναι δωρεάν; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ενδιέφερε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο...

----------


## commando

εχει κ δημοσια υπηρεσια εκει που πηγες αλλα γενικα δεν ειδα κ ποτε ενα καταλογο με το ποσοι μπατσοι ειναι φρουρα εφοπλιστων αυτης της χωρας.....
Εεεεεε ποσοιιιιιιιιιι??????

----------


## papashark

> εχει κ δημοσια υπηρεσια εκει που πηγες αλλα γενικα δεν ειδα κ ποτε ενα καταλογο με το ποσοι μπατσοι ειναι φρουρα εφοπλιστων αυτης της χωρας.....
> Εεεεεε ποσοιιιιιιιιιι??????


Tα παράπονα σου στην 17Ν.....

----------


## marculionis

> εχει κ δημοσια υπηρεσια εκει που πηγες αλλα γενικα δεν ειδα κ ποτε ενα καταλογο με το ποσοι μπατσοι ειναι φρουρα εφοπλιστων αυτης της χωρας.....
> Εεεεεε ποσοιιιιιιιιιι??????


Πολλοί δυστυχώς είναι.Λες και δεν έχουν λεφτά να πληρώσουν ιδιωτικούς............  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ. :Πάνο δίκιο έχεις αλλα γιατί δεν πληρώνουν και πέρνουν το τσάμπα;;;Τους λείπει το χρήμα;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> εχει κ δημοσια υπηρεσια εκει που πηγες αλλα γενικα δεν ειδα κ ποτε ενα καταλογο με το ποσοι μπατσοι ειναι φρουρα εφοπλιστων αυτης της χωρας.....
> Εεεεεε ποσοιιιιιιιιιι??????
> 
> 
> Πολλοί δυστυχώς είναι.Λες και δεν έχουν λεφτά να πληρώσουν ιδιωτικούς............         
> 
> Υ.Γ. :Πάνο δίκιο έχεις αλλα γιατί δεν πληρώνουν και πέρνουν το τσάμπα;;;Τους λείπει το χρήμα;;;;


Συνήθως έχουν και ιδιωτικούς, και μάλιστα σε αναλογία 3 προς 1 (3 ιδιωτικοι για έναν πραγματικό). Απλά ο ένας πραγματικός αστυνομικός "νομιμοποιεί" την φύλαξη, καθότι με το νομικό μας καθεστώς δεν μπορείς να έχεις σωστό σωματοφύλακα.

----------


## freenet

> Tα παράπονα σου στην 17Ν.....


και τωρα που η 17Ν εξαρθρώθηκε?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Tα παράπονα σου στην 17Ν.....
> 
> 
> και τωρα που η 17Ν εξαρθρώθηκε?


Το στόχο της τον πέτυχε, ο τρόμος ρίζωσε μέσα, έμαθαν να κυκλοφωρούν με σωματοφύλακες....

Πριν από την 17Ν και τις άλλες τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις, όλοι αυτοί κυκλοφωρούσαν χωρίς καμία συνοδία (εκτός από τους Βαρδινογιαννέους που κατέβαιναν στον Πειραιά, φοβόμενοι ποδοσφεροβλάκες)

----------


## marculionis

> και τωρα που η 17Ν εξαρθρώθηκε?


Ελα Αλέκο Opel με πόσο;;;;;;................................................................
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> Συνήθως έχουν και ιδιωτικούς, και μάλιστα σε αναλογία 3 προς 1 (3 ιδιωτικοι για έναν πραγματικό). Απλά ο ένας πραγματικός αστυνομικός "νομιμοποιεί" την φύλαξη, καθότι με το νομικό μας καθεστώς δεν μπορείς να έχεις σωστό σωματοφύλακα.


Τί να πώ μακάρι νάχεις δίκιο Πάνο γιατί τουλάχιστον για τους Γ.Βαρδινογιάννη και Σ.Κόκκαλη που έχω συζητήσει με συνάδερφους έχουν μόνο δικούς μας 
(και κυρίως την ελίτ της ΕΚΑΜ.....).

----------


## POSEIDON

αστυνόμευση?ΕΛΕΟΣ , δεν πανε να ποιασουν κανα εμπορο ναρκωτικων , δεν κυνηγανε κανα κλεφτρονι, δεν κλεινουν φυλακη τους μεγαλοκαρχαριες και για να λενε οτι κανουν κατι κυνηγαν τους graffitades ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

POSEIDON++++++++++++++

----------


## btriad

Το ότι η 17Ν ξεχωρίζει κάποιους πολίτες από άλλους δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει την πολιτεία να πράττει το ίδιο. Υποτίθετε ότι είμαστε όλοι ίσοι... Και στο κάτω κάτω αν δεν υπάρχει σωστός νόμος για σωματοφύλακες ας φτιάξουν έναν σωστό... Επίσης στο ΔΟΛ ποιον φρουρεί ο αστυνομικός; Τους εργαζόμενους; Οι απλοί εργαζόμενοι στον ΔΟΛ απειλούνται πολύ λιγότερο από τους πολίτες που βρίσκονται στους δρόμους ή στα μαγαζιά τους...

Εμένα φίλος αστυνομικός μου είχε πει ότι αν γυρίσουν στα τμήματα όσοι είναι σε "ασφάλεια" "σημαντικών" προσώπων, όπως δημοσιογράφοι, πολιτικοί, βουλευτές και συγγενείς τους θα γέμιζαν και τα τμήματα και οι δρόμοι αστυνομικούς...

----------


## btriad

> αστυνόμευση?ΕΛΕΟΣ , δεν πανε να ποιασουν κανα εμπορο ναρκωτικων , δεν κυνηγανε κανα κλεφτρονι, δεν κλεινουν φυλακη τους μεγαλοκαρχαριες και για να λενε οτι κανουν κατι κυνηγαν τους graffitades ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!


Οταν τους ποιάνουν βγαίνουν από την φυλακή ποιο εύκολα από άλλους που έχουν κάνει μικροαδικήματα. Και δεν φταίνε οι αστυνομικοί για αυτό. 
Να κυνηγήσουν κλεφτρόνι; Αφού ελάχιστοι είναι πλέον σε περιπολίες, άσε που για να ποιάσουν κλεφτρόνι θα πρέπει το ίδιο κλεφτρόνι να παραδωθεί όταν θα του ζητήσουν. Αλλιώς έτσι και χρησιμοποιήσουν βία για να τον συλλάβουν θα λένε για γουρούνια-μπάτσους-δολοφόνους...
Τους μεγαλοκαρχαρίες να τους κλείσουν φυλακή οι αστυνομικοί; Με ποια δικαιολογία; Χωρίς δικαστική απόφαση; Χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή για έρευνα εναντίον τους; Απλά γιατί τους λένε "μεγαλοκαρχαρίες" και πιστεύουν (χωρίς αποδείξεις) ότι είναι απατεώνες;

----------


## papashark

> Επίσης στο ΔΟΛ ποιον φρουρεί ο αστυνομικός; Τους εργαζόμενους; Οι απλοί εργαζόμενοι στον ΔΟΛ απειλούνται πολύ λιγότερο από τους πολίτες που βρίσκονται στους δρόμους ή στα μαγαζιά τους...


Φυλάει τον χώρο και τους εργαζόμενους από τους κάθε λογής α-λήτες που ρίχνουν μολότοφ, καίνε σπάνε αυτοκίνητα κλπ....


Οι ισοροπίες είναι δύσκολες, το ένα φέρνει το άλλο....

----------


## commando

> Α Κ Α Τ Α Λ Υ Π Τ Ο Σ


ΑΝΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Συνήθως έχουν και ιδιωτικούς, και μάλιστα σε αναλογία 3 προς 1 (3 ιδιωτικοι για έναν πραγματικό). Απλά ο ένας πραγματικός αστυνομικός "νομιμοποιεί" την φύλαξη, καθότι με το νομικό μας καθεστώς δεν μπορείς να έχεις σωστό σωματοφύλακα.
> 
> 
> Τί να πώ μακάρι νάχεις δίκιο Πάνο γιατί τουλάχιστον για τους Γ.Βαρδινογιάννη και Σ.Κόκκαλη που έχω συζητήσει με συνάδερφους έχουν μόνο δικούς μας 
> (και κυρίως την ελίτ της ΕΚΑΜ.....).


μην λες τα μισα πες οτι ειναι συναδελφοι σου κ για τις γυναικες τους .ενταξει αυτος που γνωρισα εγω της γυναικας του Βαρδ δεν ηταν κ ελιτ αλλα ενταξει γερός ηταν..........
Μονο στην Ελλαδα κυριοι ......ουτε ο Ντοναλντ Τραμπ δεν εχει μπατσο δημοσιου.....
Καλα δεν αμφεβαλλα οτι η Ελλαδα διοικειται απο 15 οικογενειες αλλα ενταξει ο μαρκουλιονις να περασει πανελληνιες και να τον βαλουνε λεει να πηγαινει στα καρφουρ να κουβαλα τα ψωνια της γυναικας του καθε επιχειρηματια .Αυτο ηθελα να δω κ τι στο κοσμο....  ::   ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## erasmospunk



----------


## btriad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> Επίσης στο ΔΟΛ ποιον φρουρεί ο αστυνομικός; Τους εργαζόμενους; Οι απλοί εργαζόμενοι στον ΔΟΛ απειλούνται πολύ λιγότερο από τους πολίτες που βρίσκονται στους δρόμους ή στα μαγαζιά τους...
> 
> 
> Φυλάει τον χώρο και τους εργαζόμενους από τους κάθε λογής α-λήτες που ρίχνουν μολότοφ, καίνε σπάνε αυτοκίνητα κλπ....
> 
> 
> Οι ισοροπίες είναι δύσκολες, το ένα φέρνει το άλλο....


Τότε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και από ένας αστυνομικός σε κάθε κατάστημα γύρω από το Πολυτεχνείο που τα σπάνε μόνιμα και ένας για κάθε αυτοκίνητο στην περιοχή... Γιατί εκεί έχουν σπάσει και έχουν καταστρέψει περισσότερες περιουσίες οι αλήτες που αναφέρεις από ότι σε κτίρια δημοσιογραφικών οργανισμών...

----------


## paravoid

Μια που πιάσατε τα πολιτικά λοιπόν:
http://www.politicalcompass.org/

Για να δούμε ζεύγη αριθμών  ::

----------


## commando

Economic Left/Right: -4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.28

----------


## koki

Θα σας έδειχνα τα δικά μου, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι το κοινό μου είναι έτοιμο για τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις ακακακακακ

Πάντως, δεν είχα τόσο ψηλά τον Δαλάι Λάμα, μέχρι σήμερα. (αν και τον κόβω συντηρητικούρα  ::  )

----------


## mbjp

περιμενω με αγωνια τα αποτελεσματα του papashark  ::

----------


## tristanos

για δείτε και τα δικά μου....

με βλέπω με άσπρη κελεμπία 
(σαν τον γκαντι, μόνο 40 κιλα πιο παχύς....)
να περπατώ στους δρόμους λέγοντας

"παπασαρκ μην βαράς τον κομμάντο
dti μην τα χώνεις στην κόκι
marculionis άλλαξε nick γιατι ο κομμαντο μπερδεύεταιιιι...."

οσ αυτοί θα μασ χτυπούν εμείς θα γυρίζουμε και το άλλο μάγουλο

η βια δεν λύνει προβλήματα.....

----------


## marculionis

> Καλα δεν αμφεβαλλα οτι η Ελλαδα διοικειται απο 15 οικογενειες αλλα ενταξει ο μαρκουλιονις να περασει πανελληνιες και να τον βαλουνε λεει να πηγαινει στα καρφουρ να κουβαλα τα ψωνια της γυναικας του καθε επιχειρηματια .Αυτο ηθελα να δω κ τι στο κοσμο....     .


Για αυτό δεν θα πήγαινα ποτέ στα επίσημα.....Μην το γελάς καθόλου commando ξέρεις πόσοι είναι σε αυτή τη θέση;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## marculionis

> για δείτε και τα δικά μου....
> 
> με βλέπω με άσπρη κελεμπία 
> (σαν τον γκαντι, μόνο 40 κιλα πιο παχύς....)
> να περπατώ στους δρόμους λέγοντας
> 
> "παπασαρκ μην βαράς τον κομμάντο
> dti μην τα χώνεις στην κόκι
> marculionis άλλαξε nick γιατι ο κομμαντο μπερδεύεταιιιι...."
> ...



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

TΤώρα που πήρατε φόρα, κάντε κι αυτό
http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
που το βρίσκω πιο ταιριαστό στην περίπτωσή μας.

----------


## vector

> TΤώρα που πήρατε φόρα, κάντε κι αυτό
> http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
> που το βρίσκω πιο ταιριαστό στην περίπτωσή μας.


koki εμενα μου εδωσε συνταγη γιατρου μαζι με τα αποτελεσματα  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> περιμενω με αγωνια τα αποτελεσματα του papashark


Economic Left/Right: 2.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.92

----------


## mbjp

ψηφιζουμε Λεβεντη;;  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> περιμενω με αγωνια τα αποτελεσματα του papashark 
> 
> 
> Economic Left/Right: 2.00
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.92


http://www.politicalcompass.org/printab ... 0&soc=0.92

για ευκολότερη απεικόνιση :>

----------


## nOiz



----------


## nOiz

argh...! Έχασα το link, δε παίζει τώρα να το κάνω απ'την αρχή...!!!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## DragonFighter

Χαλαρώστε ρε σεις, πολύ σφιγμένους σας βλέπω.  ::  
Get a life!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Και συ τι τσιμπάς βρε παπα, δεν την ξέρεις την ιστορία με τον Σωκράτη (τον αρχαίο, όχι τον δικό μας) και το γαϊδούρι;


Μου την έχει δώσει το κάθε πιτσιρίκι που είναι ποιο φασίστας από ότι κατηγορεί τους άλλους....

Δογματικά η δική τους άποψη είναι σωστή, και ρατσιστικά όποιος δεν συμφωνεί είναι κακός, βλάκας, φασίστας, κλπ.....

Βγήκε ο commando που επειδή υπηρέτησε στις ειδικές δυνάμεις νομίζει ότι κάτι έγινε, να με πεί χούντα γιατί έχω διαφορετικές απόψεις από τις δικές του, αλλά τόσο βλάκας είναι που δεν ξέρει να αναλύσει ένα έροιμο διάγραμμα....

----------


## DragonFighter

Φασίστας όχι...
Αντιδραστικός ναι!  ::  
Papashark no hard feelings ε;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Φασίστας όχι...
> Αντιδραστικός ναι!  
> Papashark no hard feelings ε;


Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου, αλλά δεν ανέχομαι επειδή έχω διαφορετική άποψη από τον commando να με κατατάσει στην Χούντα. Ειδικά έτσι όπως βγήκε το γράφημα έχουμε αφενως μικρές διαφορές, και αφετέρου εκείνος κεινήτε ποίο πολύ στα άκρα από εμένα.

Ασε που να αποκαλεί Χούντα εμένα ο άνθρωπος που απαιτεί τον σκοταδισμό στο όνομα της προάσπισης της κοινωνίας και του έθνους και να απαιτεί το κάψιμο της υπογραφής ως άλλος Χίτλερ που έκαιγε βιβλία, είναι τραβηγμένο...


Εχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω παιδάκια που είναι τόσο δογματικά και ακραία στις απόψεις τους, που κουβαλάνε τόσο μίσος μέσα τους που στο τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι αυτό που κατηγορούν τους άλλους, οι ίδιοι είναι ο εχθρός τους ευατού τους....

----------


## freenet

> Δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου, αλλά δεν ανέχομαι επειδή έχω διαφορετική άποψη από τον commando να με κατατάσει στην Χούντα.


αληθεια, no hard feelings, εσύ δεν εκανες το ιδιο τοσες φορες με αλλους και με μενα? Δεν με εγκαλεσες για τις "παρανομιες των φιλων μου" ? Δεν γραφτηκαν σε αυτο το thread για "εν δυναμει δολοφονους αστυνομικων"? Αυτά τα ανεχόμαστε και όταν μας πειράζει που καποιοι μας κατατασσουν καπου αυθαιρετα τοτε επαναστατουμε ? 




> Εχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω παιδάκια που είναι τόσο δογματικά και ακραία στις απόψεις τους, που κουβαλάνε τόσο μίσος μέσα τους που στο τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι αυτό που κατηγορούν τους άλλους, οι ίδιοι είναι ο εχθρός τους ευατού τους....


Αν δεν σε ειχα γνωρίσει για να ξέρω οτι εισαι 30+ θα ελεγα οτι μαλλον απο αυτα τα γραφομενα σου εισαι καποιος τσατισμενος 60αρης που εχει ζησει χουντες, κινητοποιησεις, γεγονοτα ιστορικα και πλεον με την ωριμοτητα της ηλικιας που εχει δει πολλα μπορει να κρινει τους αλλους. Ακούγεται πολύ ...δασκαλίστικο αυτο.
Αν αυτοπροσδιοριζεσαι ως το σημειο αναφορας των πολιτικων αποψεων τοτε ο δογματισμος και οι ακροτητες που μας κατηγορεις ειναι απλα η επιβεβαιωση της αντιδιαμετρικοτητας μας στην πολιτικη αναλυση. Αλλά αν ισχύει για τις αντιθετες αποψεις με τη δικη σου αυτο, τότε για τη δική σου ανάλυση τι ισχύει?
Πανο,στο ξαναλεω και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι γινομαι βαρετος σε αυτο, δεν χρειαζεται να αποκαλεις καθεναν που διαφωνει μαζι σου ως δογματικο,ακραιο παρανομο και αλητη που η ψυχη του ειναι γεματη μισος για τον αντιπαλο του και αλλα τετοια.
Αν αισθανεσαι οτι θιγεσαι απο αναφορες συνομιλητων σου προφανως οφειλεις να απαντησεις αλλά βαλε με το μυαλο σου οτι οταν καποιος διαφωνει μαζι σου αυτο ΔΕΝ τον κανει αυτοματως αναρχικο,αντιεξουσιαστη,αλητη και δογματικο.Τουλαχιστον ασε τους αλλους να προσδιοριζουν τον εαυτο τους πολιτικα και αυτο προφανως ισχυει και για σενα.

----------


## papashark

Αλέξανδρε, ξέρεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά μας ?

Εσύ μισείς τους αστυνομικούς, τους αστούς, τους πλούσιους και ένα σωρό άλλους. Εγώ δεν μισώ κανέναν (εκτός ίσως από τους βάζελους και τους γκαοαμερικάνους), ακόμα και τις ομάδες των α-ναρχικών που πιστεύω ότι θέλουν δραστικά μέτρα καταστολής γιατί φέρονται κατά της ένομης τάξης και της ατομικής περιουσίας (βλέπε σπάνε-καίνε-κλέβουν), δεν τις μισώ, είμαι υπέρ να έχει ο καθένας ότι άποψη θέλει, αρκεί να μην περιορίζει τον άλλο.

Εσύ βλέπεις τον μπάτσο και τον θεωρείς εχθρό, εγώ βλέπω τα παιδάκια που τα σπάνε και εκτός ότι τους θεωρώ αλήτες, δεν τους βλέπω ως εχθρούς....

Τσαντίζομαι όταν ο ένας αποκαλεί τον άλλο φασίστα και ρατσιστή, όταν με τις πράξεις του είναι ποιό φασίστας και ρατσιστής από αυτόν.

Τσαντίζομαι όταν ξαφνικά εσύ αλλά και αρκετοί άλλοι βλέπουν φαντάσματα παρακράτους και χούντας, όταν δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει παρακράτος και χούντα.


Χούντα στην Ελλάδα δεν έζησα, πλην όμως έχω μιλήσει με κόσμο που την έζησε και την έννιωσε αλλά και κόσμο που την εζησε και δεν την ένιωσε. Το σόι του πατέρα μου έχει κάνει στα ξερονήσια, μου έχουν πει πολλά, φρόντισα να τα φιλτράρω πρώτα όλα, και τα εκ αριστερών και εκ δεξιών και εκ κέντρου.

Χούντα στην Ελλάδα δεν έζησα, είδα από κοντά όμως μπόλικη χούντα στο ανατολικό μπλόκ, είδα τι σημαίνει παρακράτος, ασφαλίτες, βασανιστήρια, περιορισμοί, διώξεις, και άλλα πολλά. Στα 35 μου είδα αρκετά, πολύ παραπάνω από τα 20-25χρονα που βλέπετε περιορισμό της δημοκρατίας σας, που στήνετε κανόνες ηθικής βάσει του προσωπικού σας συμφέρον, καταλήγωντας ποιό καπιταλιστές από αυτούς που κατηγορίτε για καπιταλιστές.

Παιδάκια όπως ο commando που έχουν απαιτήσεις λογοκρισίας και σκοταδισμού, που έχουν οι ίδιοι δώσει δείγματα χουντοφασισμού, δεν δέχομαι να με αποκαλούν εμένα χούντα.

Παιδάκια που γράφουν "σκάσε μπατσάκο" γιατί διαφωνούν με την άποψη του marculionis, είναι και ρατσιστές και φασίστες κάτω από ένα α-ναρχικό προσωπίο που το μόνο που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματική αναρχία παραμόνο με τον νόμο του δυνατού και της ζούγκλας. Παιδάκια που είναι χειρότεροι από αυτόν που κατηγορούν.

Αλέξανδρε, αν σε ενοχλούν τα ταμπελάκια, λυπάμαι, αλλά ο κόσμος βάσει των εμπεριών που έχει από τον καθένα τον κρίνει, είτε από μέσα του, είτε εξωτερικεύοντας το και βάζοντας το ταμπελάκι. Οι απόψεις σου σε ότι έχω δει εκεί σε κατατάσουν, τώρα αν είσαι προς την αναρχία ή την α-ναρχία είναι λεπτό σημείο, που δεν διακρίνετε λόγο της σιωπής προς τα αίσχη των α-ναρχικών και τις διαρκής αντιπαλότητας προς την έννομη τάξη.

Οταν τοποθετήσε μόνος σου ενάντια σε κάτι, να μην σε ενοχλεί ο χαρακτηρισμός που σου δίνουν.

Αν θέλει κάποιος να με θεωρήσει χουντικό, φασίστα, ρατσιστή γι' αυτά που γράφω και πιστεύω, ας το κάνει σοβαρά, βρίσκοντας τι από αυτά που λέω είναι χούντα, όχι επειδή διαφώνησα μαζί του.

Μπορείς να είσαι υπέρ του φιλελευθερισμού, του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, του σοσιαλισμού, της αναρχίας, ή προς οτιδήποτε άλλο θες. Το να πιστεύεις κάπου είναι καλό. Το να αποτελείς φασίστα τον άλλο γιατί ανήκει εκεί που θέλει είναι λάθος. Το να αποκαλεί φασίστα τον άλλο γιατί δεν δέχετε να έχεις άποψη γιατί είναι διαφορετική από την δική του, σόρρυ αλλά απλά λές τα σύκα σύκα.

Σε όσους τα έχωσα και τους έβαλα ταμπελάκια είναι γι' αυτά που έγραψαν και ήταν ενάντια σε άλλους καταργώντας τα πιστεύω που υποτίθετε ότι οι ίδιοι δηλώνουν. Ο commando με αποκάλεσε Χουντα απλά επειδή είμουν ποιο δεξιά στο πινακάκι από εκείνον, απλά και μόνο γι' αυτά που πιστεύω...

Και αν είναι δασκαλίστικο ? Ισως και να είναι, στα 35-36 αποτελώ την ηλικιομένη μειονότητα του χώρου μας, και όταν βγαίνει ο βλάκας να με πει Χούντα, ναι θα του κουνήσω το δάχτυλο και θα του πω ότι είναι βλάκας, γιατί για να κάτσω να του τα εξηγήσω, δεν πρόκειτε να καταλάβει....

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> Και συ τι τσιμπάς βρε παπα, δεν την ξέρεις την ιστορία με τον Σωκράτη (τον αρχαίο, όχι τον δικό μας) και το γαϊδούρι;
> 
> 
> Μου την έχει δώσει το κάθε πιτσιρίκι που είναι ποιο φασίστας από ότι κατηγορεί τους άλλους....
> 
> Δογματικά η δική τους άποψη είναι σωστή, και ρατσιστικά όποιος δεν συμφωνεί είναι κακός, βλάκας, φασίστας, κλπ.....
> 
> Βγήκε ο commando που επειδή υπηρέτησε στις ειδικές δυνάμεις νομίζει ότι κάτι έγινε, να με πεί χούντα γιατί έχω διαφορετικές απόψεις από τις δικές του, αλλά τόσο βλάκας είναι που δεν ξέρει να αναλύσει ένα έροιμο διάγραμμα....


ελα ρε χασατε την υπομονη σας πρωτος ο beddazled τοχε γραψει γιατι να πειραξει κανενα ?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...=asc&start=105
Απλα ψιλοειρωνευτηκα λιγο οτι ηταν στο τεταρτημοριο του Χιτλερ για τον marculioni καλα λογω Ρομελ ειναι κλασεις πιο κοντα στο τεταρτημοριο αλλα λογω βαθμου λιιιγο πιο κατω.
Εγω δεν εβρισα κανενα σα μαλακα αλλα αυτο δειχνει κ το επιπεδο σας κ οτι ποτε δεν θα γινοσασταν δεκτοι στις ειδικες δυναμεις που ειρωνευεστε γιατι απλα θα επρεπε λογω νοοτροπιας να σας κοψουν.
Ι5 ευτυχια οχι απο αυτο με τα 30 εκατομυρια απο το απλο κ φθηνο θα περνατε....
anyway εκανα edit...πιανεστε κ απο κατι πραματα...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

ομολογω δεν ξερω τη διαφορα με το καθετα σαν χουντα εγραψες την ακραια απαντηση-πυροβολο του panxer στο μαρκουλιονι(δικαια-αδικη ας κριθει),τις ακραιες αποψεις θεωρω κ εγω σαν χουντα, η δημοκρατια οπως κ η μερικη ολιγαρχια που εχουμε, κινουνται αναμεσα στο ακραιο(βλεπε καταργηστε τα δημ πανεπιστημια)κ στο αμοραλιστικο(παμε για κανα μπιλιαρδο που εχουμε καταληψη σημερα?)
Ακραιες αποψεις φαινοταν οτι εχουν το διδυμο παπασαρκ-μαρκουλιονι δεν χρειαζοτανε το τεστ...
Αλλωστε δεν προκαλεσα εγω κανενα να το κανει....
Αυτα....

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 02:24 Τρι 09 Ιαν 2007
Διεγράφησαν απρεπείς χαρακτηρισμοί.

----------


## marculionis

> ομολογω δεν ξερω τη διαφορα με το καθετα σαν χουντα εγραψες την ακραια απαντηση-πυροβολο του panxer στο μαρκουλιονι(δικαια-αδικη ας κριθει),τις ακραιες αποψεις θεωρω κ εγω σαν χουντα, η δημοκρατια οπως κ η μερικη ολιγαρχια που εχουμε, κινουνται αναμεσα στο ακραιο(βλεπε καταργηστε τα δημ πανεπιστημια)κ στο αμοραλιστικο(παμε για κανα μπιλιαρδο που εχουμε καταληψη σημερα?)
> Ακραιες αποψεις φαινοταν οτι εχουν το διδυμο παπασαρκ-μαρκουλιονι δεν χρειαζοτανε το τεστ...
> Αλλωστε δεν προκαλεσα εγω κανενα να το κανει....
> Αυτα....


Με βλέπεις που έχω πάψει να ποστάρω γιατι βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου και συνεχίζεις να με προκαλείς.Μην αναφέρεις το όνομά μου για κανένα λόγο πλέον.Οπως θα έχεις καταλάβει δεν έχω κάνει κανένα τέστ γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει και δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα ειδικοδυναμίτη......

----------


## marculionis

> Εγω δεν εβρισα κανενα σα μαλακα αλλα αυτο δειχνει κ το επιπεδο σας κ οτι ποτε δεν θα γινοσασταν δεκτοι στις ειδικες δυναμεις που ειρωνευεστε γιατι απλα θα επρεπε λογω νοοτροπιας να σας κοψουν.
> Ι5 ευτυχια οχι απο αυτο με τα 30 εκατομυρια απο το απλο κ φθηνο θα περνατε....


  ::   ::   ::   ::  Ε ρε κόλημα.....Commando=Master of the universe cause he has been there.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

commando μήπως έχεις κάνα βύσμα γιατί μπαίνω στρατό σε λίγο;  ::

----------


## commando

Αμα θες να σου μαθω τα κολπα ναι αλλα βυσμα δεν εχω,οι ειδικες δυναμεις εξαλλου ηταν εθελοντικο σωμα εμενα με ειχαν βαλει πυροβολικο και δηλωσα να παω ειδικες δυναμεις ,γιατι ειχε καλυτερα οπλα.
Προσπαθησε πρωτα να κοιταξεις να μην πας σε Βορεια Ελλαδα γιατι οι Αθηναιοι δεν τα περνανε καλα εκει ,σε συμφερει να πας σε νησι.Δεν πρεπει να εκτελεις διαταγες παρα μονο απο βαθμοφορους κι αν εχεις παραπονα πρεπει να βγεις παραπονουμενος εστω κι αν δεν εχεις ορκιστει ακομα.
Ο,τι γραφεται στην ΗΚΑΛ δεν μπορει να σβηστει....οποτε δεν γινεται να μην βρεις το δικιο σου,εστω και αν ο αλλος εχει βυσμα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Στο στρατό οφείλεις να περνάς απαρατήρητος.
Οπότε τα περί παραπονούμενου μην τα χρησιμοποιείς για ψύλλου πήδημα.
Ακόμα και θετική γνώμη να έχει ο κόσμος για σένα πάλι εναντίον σου είναι.

----------


## vegos

Kαι μην ξεχνάς:

*Ο ύπνος μικραίνει τη θητεία!*

----------

